# UaVS-Yrtchull's Return...



## Uriel (Jun 17, 2003)

Yrtchull Ferach awoke from his unconcious state and coughed, wheezing in the cold and damp air of the cell. The Drow was massively muscled by Drow standards, yet he had not eaten in 3 days, and little water had been provided.
Yrtchull wondered if Cambrech had survived the attack. Even now, his Sisters must be laughing, having abandoned him to the tender mercies of the troglodytes. Yrtchull spat at the thought. Scheming Bitches, their time would surely come.

Behind him, in the shadows, something moved.
Yrtchull spun as fast as his wounded form would permit, ready for an attack.

'Me not enemy, Drow.' 

The form moved from where it had been standing, against the rock of the cell wall. Seven feet tall, the Orc stepped into the dim glow of the Fungus that lit the front half of the Cell. Yrtchull had seldom seen anything that made his skin crawl, before now.

The Orc was scaled, patches of reptilian hide adorned his body and he had spines running along the top of his head. Yellow slitted eyes, complete with nicotating membranes stared and blinked at Yrtchull. 
The Orc spoke again 'We both Doomed. You by Family, me by Wizard's Hand. Me saw what Sisters did, me saw Yrtchull.' 
A dawning horror moved to the fore of Yrtchull's mind. This Orc was from his band...What was it's name, he seldom learned the nam's of the Fodder, though he cared more for their fate than most Drow. As if reading his thoughts, the Orc said 'I am Urftuk, and I served you before, as I serve you still, M'Lord.' 

Urftuk, yes, one of the Orc Shock-Troopers.What of the others, though...had they all died with the troglodytes or had some escaped with Enraela and Gentaria, may the Great Web curse them Eternally.

Someone spoke from outside the room 'Drow!...Drow! Come to the door!' 

Yrtchull moved to the small peep-hole and peered out. Outside of the room, across a short corridor another face was pressed against a similar Peep-Hole. A yellowish face, gaunt and possessed of stern and hardened eyes.
'Drow, I am Rith'Arnis, Githzerei Warrior of the Third Eye. I am escaping this Hellish Prison this day, would you go with me? Numbers equal better chance of survival. besides, I know the way back to your City.' 

Yrtchull's mind rallied at these thoughts...Escape? God's yes!
'Aye, Githzerei, I am with you, as is...' 
Yrtchull Ferach looked behind him at the broken and tortured form of Urftuk. 'As is my Cohort, Urftuk, a finer Warrior I have rarely seen.' 

The Orc stood tall at this, gnashing his sharp teeth, pounding his chest and yelling 'FERACH!' in a proud and violent voice.

Yrtchull's eyes narowed 'I think not, Urftuk...Ferach has deserted me, and I will in turn make them rue the day that the bitch Enraela Betrayed her own Kin...' 

Shortly therafter, a slim form darted furtively between shadows, stopping at the sound of Troglodyte voices in the next chamber. The Shadow moved to the Githzerei's Cell, intoning Arcane Words and gestulating. the Door's Lock popped open, a Wizard.
Yrtchull's heart raced, their odds were looking better already.
The form turned to look at Yrtchull, showing a face trapped between Unearthly Beauty and Tragic Acceptance of her Reality Tiefling. the Tiefling moved to Yrtchull's Cell, repeating her Spell of Opening. the Dor popped open, freeing him...

'We don't have much time, I used some Illusions on the Trogs, we must hurry though...' 
The Tiefling turned away, then said 'As far as I can tell, your gear is all on the next level down...until then I have these.' The Teifling pulls several short swords and a heavy mace from her Haversack, obviously magical.

The path to freedom and revenge was not going to be an easy one, Yrtchull thought, but at least it was better than the alternative.Glancing at the Orc, Yrtchull once more resolved revenge, not just on Ferach, but on the hideous Mage who had done this to one of His soldiers.

The Tiefling said hurredly 'I am called Teretha BlueMane,drow. We must hurry,as I said. I do have a map that I have sketched in the last few days, awaiting the jailbreak.' The Tiefling grins, showing ivory white teeth, though several are wickedly sharp.As her name indicated, spilling over her small black horns is a long mane of brilliantly blue hair, bound in several braids. The Tiefling smiles at the Drow a moment, as he takes in her beauty, then she moves to the Map with a piece of charcoal, beginning the hurried explaination of her Plan...She Tiefling looked to the Drow again 'I think another of your band lives, a male with short spiky Silver hair? he laments in the cells one leve down, awaiting whatever horrid fate the Wizard had in mind...' Teretha looked briefly at the Orc, then down at her map again.
*************************************************

Wounded and stressed beyond belief,Cambrech Ferach lay on a vivisectionist's table in the stronghold of some Mad Wizard far from his Beloved City,  wondering at his recent choices. Enraela betrayed he and Yrtchull, perhaps the whole expedition was to get them both out of her hair, for in the days following the Civil Strife, Drow were looking elsewhere away from the Spider Goddess for a way to survive, and Enraela's hatred for Cambrech was well known. Cambrech's thoughts drifted back to his brother Vitrene, wondering how he fared in the city...and then the Door began to open in the Lab...and in slipped what surely must be a hullucination, for there stood his friend and ally Nurin Albenashu...
***************************************************

Nurin Albenashu waited, waited for the Trogs to move on. Hidden in a small alcove in the tunnel, he had tracked and trailed Cambrech for 3 days. His sources had revealed where Cambrech would be found, and surely he had found the remains of a Drow party, though the bodies were all taken for whatever grisly need the Trogs had. Trailing after the track of the Trogs, Nurin found himself standing in a large cavern, facing the worked face of a fortress built into the wall.
Ten hours later, after grueling waiting and stealth, Nurin has infiltrated his way in (on the tails of a returning trog party), spying and waiting more still. Finally, sighting a Drow being led down one winding passage, Nurin found a labratory where screams and wails eminated forth like the cries of the slaughtered in an abbatoir.

Hours went by and all went quiet. Creeping to the door, Nurin opened it, finding it unlocked.
Within was a scene of Horror. Dozens of bodies lay on slabs, dissected and flayed. None moved save a single Drow...his friend Cambrech lay with gag in mouth, a wild look upon his face as if he didn't believe that aid had come at last.
*************************************************


----------



## Uriel (Jun 18, 2003)

_Yrtchull,Rith'Arnis,Teretha,Urftuk- Outside of Cells_ 

You stand in a long hallway lined with cell doors like the ones that you (excepting teretha) just exited. Perhaps a dozen doors, spaced every 10 feet or so. East along the hallway is a large double door, reinforced with iron bosses and covered with green lichen. To the West (from whence Teretha came) is another large Door, from whence the sounds of trog voices can be heard.

Teretha figures that there were about a dozen Trogs (give or take a few ) in that chamber.

Besides Teretha (who has all of her gear), there are 3 short swords, a light mace and 4 daggers that she has produced from her Satchel.

OoC:You are wounded as follows :
Yrtchull down 6HP from fatigue (subdual damage, will return with food)
Urftuk: 7 HP as above. 
Rith'Arnis: You are not down, since you had nourishment more recently, however, with all of your items gone, it was only a matter of time before you suffered a similar state.

Actions?


_Somewhere in Hell...Cambrech Ferach and Nurin Albenashu_

You are currently in a lab of some sort, perhaps 60' by 40'.
Strapped to various tables are a half dozen Drow, all dead, all from your expedition(Cambrech's). As well, there are 2 troglodytes and an Orc, also dead. 
There are 2 Doors, one to the North and one to the West.

OoC: Cambrech is down 12 HP and 4 STR points. The stat loss is connected t the HP damage/experimentation. Healing one will hal the other. Cambrech is strapped to a table as well.

Nurin has all of his gear.Nurin is also unhurt.


----------



## shaff (Jun 18, 2003)

Yrtchull asks teretha for 1 of the short swords, and says...
"we must save my cousin, he is the 1 u spoke of 1 floor below us, and we also must get our items, without them we stand no chance of getting out of here alive..."


----------



## Calim (Jun 18, 2003)

Upon seeing the condition of the room Nurin shudders deeply, thinking to himself"I have failed to arrive in time.  Those fiends shall pay for this."  He is looking slowly from one body to another and he taken aback again when his eyes come to rest upon the table.  With all speed he moves to start freeing his friend.  "Cambrech, you yet live?" Nurin says before he realizes the condition Trallan is in. 

Heal Check 15 rolled + 9 = 24

"Let me help you, " Nurin starts freeing Trellan from his bonds.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 18, 2003)

Teretha hands Yrtchull one of the short swords, and makes the the haversack pocket available for the others to take what they want.

"Both your equipment and your companion are on the lower level. What we do first will probably be determined by the best route to take..."

Teretha studies the map, trying to find a safe route down to the next level. (OOC what do I know of the layout of the dungeon so far?)


----------



## shaff (Jun 18, 2003)

Yrtchull states, "We must get our items first, becuase without them, we will probably notb very successful in freeing my dear cousin..."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 18, 2003)

*Cambrech responds*

OOC: It Cambrech not Trellen 

  "Yes, it is I, wooh your a sight for these eyes."

  He then falls to his knees and pray V (I don't have  the book with me) give me strength.

  OOC: Cast cure serious wounds.


----------



## Fanog (Jun 18, 2003)

_Rith'Arnis, outside of Cells_

The Githzerai steps into the hallway, close to the Tielfing. His strides are filled with grace, exceptional even for one of his race.

"Thank you, Teretha, for following me into this hole," he says as he takes two daggers from the pouch. "Which way, Teratha? Lead, and we will follow...", the Githzerai continues as he looks about him getting his bearing in the corridor.

The slender man raises the daggers he just acquired to just before his eyes. He rolls his eyes up, focussing as he mutters under his breath. ("May the knowledge of the third eye guide my blades, strike true my enemies"). A translucent eye of red and purper briefly appears on his forehead. Rith'Arnis casts his eyes to his surroundings again, ready for the battle that would be inevitable at some point.

Manifesting Combat Prescience


----------



## Uriel (Jun 18, 2003)

Level of Stronghold that Teretha,Yrtchull,Urftuk and Rith'Arnis are currently on...


----------



## Uriel (Jun 18, 2003)

_Level Two, Cells..._ 

Rith'Arnis manifests _Combat Prescience_ sucessfully.

Rith'Arnis takes 2 daggers.

Urftuk asks for the mace and a short sword.

Yrtchull takes a short sword


The way down is in the chamber past the trogs, the one just above.

OoC:Ack, forgot to mark that.


_Somewhere below..._ 

Nurin frees Cambrech from his bonds, lowering his friend to the floor.

Cambrech casts _Cure Serious Wounds_ , healing himself of the damages that he has suffered, as well as the loss in  strength.


----------



## Calim (Jun 18, 2003)

ooc: dont know where i saw that but i fixed my previous post.

"We have to get out of here before they come back.  Are you well enough to move?"

Nurin asks as he stands up to watcj the door.


----------



## shaff (Jun 18, 2003)

Yrtchull, seeing that everyone but him has 2 weapons, decides to take a dagger as well.

Now, we must go!

Yrtchull starts moving towards the most used door, the one not covered in lichen, and the one which will lead him down to his cousin and his items.


----------



## Fanog (Jun 18, 2003)

"Drow!", Rith'Arnis hisses, trying to keep the sound of his voice from carrying too far.

"I think we should hear what Teratha has to say before storming off. She knows what lies ahead, and where we might expect a fight. There must be some stealth involved..." As an afterthought he adds "We can never take on all the beasts in this prison. If the alarm is raised too soon, we may never get the chance to rescue your cousin, and regain our freedom."


----------



## shaff (Jun 18, 2003)

"I guess your right, but WE MUST HURRY!  There is no telling what torture they have caused him. And without him there is no way i will be able to exact my revenge on my betraying sister....  No Teretha, which way to my cousin and our things?"


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 19, 2003)

[OOC Ok, I'm kind of lost on the map, I can't figure out where the down staircase is supposed to be marked, or what room it's past. At any rate, I assume that we'd have to pass through the trog room to get there.]

Teretha ponders for a moment. "This is the only way I'm sure of, but it goes right through the guard room. There may be another way, or not. If we take it, we'll have to make sure that none of the creatures escape to sound the alarm. We'll have to cut off their exits immediately."

She looks over the group to see what they think.


----------



## Fanog (Jun 19, 2003)

"Speed is good, but every breath of preparation will save us two in actual action..."

Rith'Arnis leans over to the blue-maned woman and takes a quick look at the map. "Hmm, only two rooms away, though one is guarded. We will have  to make the gamble, no idea to know where the other door would lead us. I say we take the gamble and fight."

Rith'Arnis flexes some muscles and a thin layer of purple jelly appear on his arms. It quickly solidifies in a network of thick, bulging veins, giving his arms the impression of added muscle.

Still trying to keep his voice down and clipping his voice for speed, Rith'Arnis proposes the plan to the others. "The stairs aren't far, but Teratha is right. One Trog escapes and we're lost. I am confident that I can reach the exit fast enough, when we have them surrounded we will round them up quickly. Allow me some breath to prepare, I will give a signal. Everyone agreed with this plan?"

Assuming they are, Rith'Arnis quitly walks to the double doors, motioning the others to follow him. When everyone is in position and ready, he stand perfectly still for a moment, muttering something under his breath. ("hold one breath. Reap what you sow..."). A humming sound starts, then stops instantly.

"Go!"

OoC: Manifesting Animal Affinity (Str) and Hustle.
Stairs down are indeed through the Trog Room (as far as I could tell). Through double doors, past the Trogs, through door in the north. That room there should have the stairs. Right?


----------



## shaff (Jun 19, 2003)

Yrtchull dashes through the door and attacks the nearest throg.

OOC: im not sure how combat goes... do you roll for us or do we roll or what?


----------



## Uriel (Jun 19, 2003)

OoC:Stairs down are in the room with a Secret Door on the East wall...
Trog is short for troglodyte,yes.Yes to me rolling dice as well.

IC: Rith'Arnis summins the Affinity of the Bear, though the drow have never seen one. For a brief second, a shadowy outline of a huge furred beast superimposes itself over Rith'Arnis, then he is as before, only with much more massive muscles thn before.

<+4 STR>

Yrtchull moves to the door, forcing it open. The door isn't locked and the room beyond is well lit with torches.
Within is a jumble of broken furniture,barrels and crates. Among this detritus stand near a dozen troglodytes, mostly looking confused by something that perhaps only they could see.

<Teretha used Dust of Illusion on them>

Now, they orient on the open door, snarling and advancing.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 19, 2003)

Corrected map


----------



## Uriel (Jun 19, 2003)

Round One Guardroom

OoC: Rith has Combat Prescience, Affinity STR going.

Initiatives

Rith'Arnis 25
Teretha   22
Yrtchull    18
Urftuk      10
trogs         8


----------



## Uriel (Jun 19, 2003)

OoC:Teretha's Map, Level 3, Nurin also knows the general layout.
 Correction on Level 2 Map 1Sq=10', not 5'.
Only the combat maps are 1 sq/5 feet.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 19, 2003)

.


----------



## Fanog (Jun 19, 2003)

When the door opens, Rith'Arnis stops preparing and dashes through it. What he sees does not comfort him. _Large... Must have read the map wrong, getting to the door is critical._

Combat training takes over as the slender Githzerai quickly moves to the other door, in a straight line. He ducks, slides and tumbles when his path bring him too close to one of the Troglodytes, fully focussed on blocking the retreat path of the reptilian guards.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 19, 2003)

Are the trogs in the alcoves on level 3, singular or groups?


----------



## Uriel (Jun 19, 2003)

Rith'Arnis runs pell-mell throught the room of hissingtrogs, leaping and somersaulting through the air, dodging the blows of the two that he moves close to as he does so.
Ending in front of the northern door, the Githzerei hardy looks winded, smiling back at the enraged Trogs.


----------



## shaff (Jun 19, 2003)

OOC: After Teretha does her thing...

Yrtchull dashes in and HACKS at the nearest throg....


OOC:  HACK HACK HACK!!!


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 20, 2003)

Once she's sure the githzerai is clear, Teretha will use her acidic fireball. She'll center it squares 5 north and 6 squares west from her position. With a 20' radius it should avoid all of us.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 20, 2003)

Teretha's Acidball explodes, melting 6 of the trogs in a screaming mess. a Seventh leaps free, however, taking minimal damage. This one holds a wicked battle axe looking far superior to those wielded by his comrades...

That Troglodyte is the one closest, and Yrtchull engages him, swinging his sword twice <18 points total>. The trog snarls in rage, preparing to tear this puny Drow's throat out.

Urftuk also moves up, smashing into the same Trog <10HP>, though the thing still stands.

The engaged trog _Rages_ , suddenly howling a monsterous noise, swinging it's axe at Yrtchull, hitting him <12 HP>.
Yrtchull and Urftuk are not yet affected from the trog's stench.
One remaining Trog _Charges_  Rith'Arnis, missing him with it's halberd.

The two remaining Trogs attack one _Charging_ Teretha, hitting with it's axe <7HP>.
The other trog _Charges_ Urftuk, hitting him with it's Greatsword (6HP).


----------



## Calim (Jun 20, 2003)

"We are likely to have to fight our way out, there are some troglodytes down the hall."  

Nurin tells Cambrech kind of as an afterthought.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 20, 2003)

Round Two, Rith'Arnis is up.


----------



## Fanog (Jun 20, 2003)

Rith'Arnis is ready as the Troglodyte comes running at him and deftly ducks under the swinging halbard. He steps towards his attacker and gets up within the guard of its unwieldy weapon. 

Sensing that the Troglodyte is unbalanced from its rushed advance, Rith'Arnis takes the advantage and plunges both of his daggers deep in the creatures stomach.


----------



## shaff (Jun 21, 2003)

OOC: when it comes to my turn....  I attack it, simple as that...

Yrtchull slashes at the attacking "greater" trog.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 21, 2003)

Rith'Arnis stabs the trog, hitting it twice with his daggers.
 <6HP total> Rith sustains the trogs foul stench, and the thing stays on it's feet from his attacks.

Teretha is up...


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 21, 2003)

> We are likely to have to fight our way out, there are some troglodytes down the hall."




  " Do you have a weapon I can borrow?  I'm going to run out of spells fast if I have burn a cause wounds spell every round."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 21, 2003)

Teretha howls in pain and hisses at the trog who slashed her. She then steps back (OOC 5-foot step) and casts a cold Burning Hands spell.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 21, 2003)

Teretha moves back, barely getting off her _Freezing Hands_  spell , which catches the trog, freezing himdead in his tracks. He falls over, quite Dead.

Yrtchull hits his target twice (16HP>, though he still stands.

Urftuk smashes his trog with his mace, ans stabs him with his short sword,crumpling him over, a mass of smashed and torn flesh.

The Trog fighi\ting yrtchull howls and swings again, though he misses the Drow by a mile.

The trog fighting Rith'Arnis hits with it's halberd <5HP>. 



 Rith'Arnis is up...


----------



## Fanog (Jun 21, 2003)

Rith'Arnis ducks and weaves, biting his teeth against the pain from the slash across his chest. He takes a breath through his mouth, the terrible stench of the reptile hangs thick in his nose.

"Take what you give...", the Githzerai speaks as he rakes both of his daggers across the Troglodyte's chest, counting on his stength to inflict deep cuts that would takes the beast out.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 21, 2003)

Rith'Arnis' daggers take the Trog in the guts and in the armpit. The Trog sighs briefly then slumps to the ground, Dead.
A Halberd falls to the floor from it's lifeless fingers.


Teretha is up...


----------



## Calim (Jun 21, 2003)

"All I have with me are my spells and this crossbow but we can get you a weapon at the first trog crossing"  Nurin points to his crossbow as he speaks and smiles as he finishes.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 21, 2003)

(OOC I assume that only the barbarian is still standing, correct?)

Seeing that things are nearly finished, Teretha glances back down the hallway to ensure that no one is coming up behind them. She then closes the southeast door and makes her way around the melee to Rith'arnis' position to help guard the door.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 21, 2003)

OoC:Yes, only the Barbarian. On to Yrtchull...

IC: Yrtchull Ferach hits once,driving his blade deep into the trog <8HP>.

Urftuk hits the Trog with his mace <9HP>.

The trog, still alive and swinging, slams Urftuk <17HP>.


Rith'Arnis is up...

OoC Edit:My mistake-The trog is using a greataxe, not a battle axe. Earlier damage was battle axe, which will remain, Urftuk took the bigger damage, poor him.


----------



## Fanog (Jun 21, 2003)

Seeing the wounds that the last standing troglodyte is inflicing upon the Orc, Rith'arnis abandons his position near the door. He makes a few graceful strides until he is close to the Orc and Trog. 

There, he makes a quick series of harmless jabs at the raging creature, hoping that they will confuse it into making a worthless attack.

Aid Another, adding AC bonus to Urftuk


----------



## Uriel (Jun 22, 2003)

Rith'Arnis moves quickly to the Melee, stabbing at the Trog in an attempt to distract it <which seems successful, +2 AC to Urftuk>.

Teretha keeps vigil at the Door...

Yrtchull stabs desperately at the trog, wondering when the blasted thing would die. <Hit, 10 HP damage>.

Urftuk, mad at this upstart Rager daring to attack him, much less Master Ferach, swings his blade and mace, connecting with both < 21 HP>. The trog croaks once, then falls to the floor, it's head clove in twain.

All is silent in the chamber.

Urftuk bends down and retrieves the Greatsword, turning to Yrtchull with a grin  
'This more your Style, Master?' 

OoC:There are a greatsword, a greataxe, several battle axes and a halberd, as well as a total of 11 daggers, in case anyone wants more for throwing etc...

The trogs don't seem to have much in loot, though the big one wears a elaborate neck-Torc, obviously of non-trog make, it's silver surface bedecked with tiny emeralds.


----------



## shaff (Jun 22, 2003)

Yrtchull:
"ahhh yes, this is much more my style.... Thank you my friend."  he states to Ufttuk.  "I appoligize for not holding up my part in this battle... Maybe now that i has this "nice" weapon i should do better.  Are u defly injured?  We must keep moving but if you are too injured i could help you along until battle, in which you may stay back."

Yrtchull picks up the amulet and hands it to Teretha...
"here, hold this until i have my items, you are the only person with a bag."


----------



## Uriel (Jun 22, 2003)

The orc stands tall 'Iam fine, M'Lord. Urftuk take much worse than this from enemies of Ferach. ' The Orc picks up the greataxe, swinging it here and there. Belting the Short sword and stuffing the mace in his belt as well, the orc seems ready to proceed.

Damage Tally

Rith'Arnis:5
Teretha:7
Urftuk:23
Yrtchull:12

_Level Three, Cambrech and Nurin..._ 

Nurin is sure that a mere 2 trogs are stationed at the Alcove.
Nurin also managed to scrounge a Short sword, a buckler and a hand crossbow and 7 bolts from the detritus left behind when the trogs ambushed the Ferach band.

EDIT: I had stated 2 trogs/alcove, I meant 2 total, sorry about that.


----------



## shaff (Jun 22, 2003)

Yrtchull:
"ok, looks like everyhting is in order then.  We must go." 
Yrtchull starts walking to the door on he other side of the room. he does not wait for everyone else to pick anyhitng up.




OOC:  uriel please send me a new copy of Yrtchull, for some reason, i cant find him on my pc.  remember to copy paste please.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 22, 2003)

> Level Three, Cambrech and Nurin...






> Nurin is sure that a mere 2 trogs are stationed at the Alcove.




  "Ok, let us move out, I am sure I can take of a single trog with spells."


----------



## Calim (Jun 22, 2003)

"Just a moment, I will summon some aid." 

Nurin goes about Casting Summon Monster 3 to bring in a Fiendish Gorilla

Nurin will point out the door and say"Attack" and once the door is gone he will motion for the gorilla to go on down the hall were hopefully he will go and take on the trogs for us.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 22, 2003)

Teretha looks at the amulet, then shrugs and puts it in her back.

"I think we may be better off using stealth to get to our goals. We had to fight our way through here, since this was the only route to the stairs. Once on the next floor we may have alternate routes so that we can avoid the troglodytes. I can make us all invisible if everyone agrees."


----------



## Fanog (Jun 22, 2003)

"Yes, Teratha. I think that is a good plan. The creatures couldn't sound the alarm here, but we do not want to enounter one in the hallways. Drow, will you join us?"

Rith'Arnis walks back to the blue-maned Tiefling. "Perhaps we should check your map so we all know where we're going. We won't be able to see the map - or each other - once you cast the spell."


----------



## Uriel (Jun 22, 2003)

Nurin summons his Fiendish Gorilla, the beast appearng with a wild look in it's eye. Smashing into the Door, the Gorilla opens it to say the least.Running off, the Gorilla disappears fom sight.

Moments pass and the sound of combat is heard from ahead.
Half a minute goes by and the sound of combat ceases.The Goilla can be heard up ahead, as it lets out a loud _Howl_ ...
Peering out, the two Drow Clerics see the Gorilla in the hallway, then it is hit by several Javalins thrown from _closer_  to the Lab room.
It would seem that the guards from the room just south of the tunnel between the Lab and Alcoves heard the gorilla.
The Gorilla, already cut from several blows, falls face-down on the stone floor, dead.

The trogs move from the walls, where their natural camflouge allowed them to sneak up on the Gorilla. Their backs are to the Clerics, there are 6 of them in total, moving cautiously towards the dead Gorilla.


----------



## Calim (Jun 22, 2003)

"You ready?" Nurin looks out the door readying his crossbow.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 22, 2003)

Teretha hands Rith'arnis the map; she's already familiar with it.

"Once we hit the next level, I think it'll be easier to make for the lab first. It's the least guarded route. And actually, we may want to save the invisibility since there's only the two trogs. Once we've caught up with the last guy, then I could include all of us in the spell- provided we stay close together.

"If we're going to disable the two trogs, we'll need someone who can sneak up close and do it quickly."


----------



## shaff (Jun 23, 2003)

Yrtchull:
"Well whatever we do we must do it fast.  Im not the most stelthy person here but i can deffinetly handle the trogs.  Invisible or not invisible, i care not i just need to get to my cousin, and get out of here." 

OOC:  I hope u all dont think i know nothing about tactics and that im a bad role-player... Im just trying to get to my cousin at all costs.  Strategy is not coming to mind, its just all smashy smashy killy killy.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 23, 2003)

*Cambrech and Nurin*

Cambrech casts bull's strength and follows the duo out.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 23, 2003)

OOC: When we engage the trogs, Cambrech will burn comprehend languages for cause light wounds.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 23, 2003)

_Yrtchull,Rith'Arnis,Teretha Bluemane,Urftuk..._ 

The quartet of unlikely rescuers move north to the room directly above the trog guardroom. The chamber is stuffed floor to ceiling with crates and barrels, boxes and parcels wrapped in Lizardskin.
Teretha has hid out here at one point, and she found foodstuffs of various sorts, as well as a box of torches and a crate of ropes and climbing gear (grapnels and harnesses). Further exploration might reveal useful gear.

<If the Party wants to take a round or two looking quickly, you might find something useful. Teretha has set aside bags of the aforementioned gear already described if you like>

_Cambrech and Nurin..._ 

<You guys have a suprise round of actions. Bull's Strength for Cambrech <+4 STR, remember 3.5 durations. 6 Minutes, Nurin will cast a spell or? >


----------



## Fanog (Jun 23, 2003)

"Good thinking, Teretha. Thanks for being here. I could try to get to the Trogs unseen, but the door might make it difficult."

Seeing the impatience of the Drow, Rith'Arnis makes the gamble. _Rather that I am down there, than that he charges in... He might keep quiet for a few moment more if he knows that something is being down._

"Okay, I'm going down. Be prepared to follow at the first sign of trouble. Maybe you could see if something else of use is in here, while I'm working my way down?"

With that, Rith'Arnis descends the stairs and walks up to the eastern door to listen, as stealthy as he can.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 23, 2003)

OOC: Didn't realize we were using 3.5 rules.  Will have to completely rethink my spells.  Great what to cast at second level, with both buffs and hold person nerfed.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 23, 2003)

The only thing I can think to do is be the party medic.  Completely against the concept.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 23, 2003)

OoCon't worry about it, we will 3.0 it as far as spells go until I get an official version/it comes out. 
Awaiting Calim's suprise round before continuing.


----------



## shaff (Jun 23, 2003)

Yrtchull forages around in the room looking through crates and such, he is mostly looking for food and other frms of nurishment but hopefully he finds other useful things.


----------



## Calim (Jun 23, 2003)

Nurin takes aim and fires at the closest trog.  Then reloads and does it again.

hand crossbow drow sleep poison


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 24, 2003)

While the others check the boxes, Teretha keeps an eye on Rith'arnis in case he gets into trouble.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 24, 2003)

_Cambrech and Nurin..._ 

Suprise Round: Cambrech casts Bullstrength (+4 STR).
Nurin fores his hand crossbow at trog-2.
Hit < 4 HP, failed save vs. Sleep Poison>, the trog slumps to the ground, asleep.

Round One


Nurin 24
Trogs 15
Cambrech 13

Nurin quckly loads and fires again, hitting trog-1 <1 HP, sucessful save>. The trog turns, snarling and barking something in it's gutteral language.

Trog-1 hurls a Javalin at Cambrech, hitting him with a grazing blow <2HP>.
Trog-3 hurls a javalin at Cambrech, scoring another glancing blow <2HP>.

Trog-4 charges at Nurin, jumping over the sleeping trog <for cinematic effect> in front of him and stabbing at Nurin with a short spear.
Cambrech takes advantage of the trogs clumsy charge to stab at it ,hitting with his shortsword <4HP, BS included>.

Trog-5 is bewildered, doing nothng but facing the Drow.

Trog-6, Likewise caught by suprise, merely facing the two Drow.

Cambrech is up...


_In the Store-Room..._ 

Quickly going through boxes and bales, Yrtchull finds a sheaf of Javalins <12>, as well as more dried foodstuffs (meat and fungus mostly>.


Urftuk grunts and lifts up a box of smallish round gourds.
teretha grinsand says 
'Alchemist's Fire Bombs' before resuming her vigil of Rith'Arnis.There are 6 Bombs.

< More time may yield more loot, but somewhere below cambrech awaits a horrific Death...or worse>.


----------



## shaff (Jun 24, 2003)

Yrtchulkl swings the javalins over his back and says to Teretha, "how is Rith'arnis doing down there, can we go down and help now?"

as he says that he eats some of the food and gets up; and starts pacing very quickly, still eating the food he found.  Then he asks Ufttuk and Teretha while holding the food to them, "O sorry, im just a bit nervous, do you guys want some?"


----------



## Calim (Jun 24, 2003)

Casting Defensively Nurin will fire off a searing light blast at the trog who is in front of him. Then defensively reload the crossbow.

OOC: don't know about the reload but thought i would try


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 24, 2003)

OOC:  I take it Nurin loaned Cambrech the short sword?  In that case:

  IC:  Cambrech continues to fight the trog in front of him looking for an opening with the short sword.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 24, 2003)

_Below_ 
Cambrech stabs the Trog again, < 6HP>.

Nurin casts _Searing Light_ catches the Trog full in the face, melting it's visage in a steaming mass of burned flesh. The


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 25, 2003)

Teretha says, "We go down as soon as Rith'arnis gives us the all-clear signal. In the meantime, keep eating."


----------



## shaff (Jun 25, 2003)

seeing that Teretha doesnt want any food... Yrtchull continues to pace, and makes 1 more round before stopping infront of Uftuk and holding the food up to him...

"you want some my friend?"


----------



## Uriel (Jun 25, 2003)

_Above..._ 
Urftuk nods, taking some of the meat and stuffinga chunk into his fanged Maw. Then, stuffing the rest into his sack, he hoist a Javalin and says 'Now we go, save Master's Kin? Wizard will do HORRIBLE things to him, like he done to Urftuk.' 

_...and Below_ 

The Trogs continue their attack, charging up, though only two can get at the Drow.

Both miss, as well as providing a chance for the Drow to get in a free blow
<both suffer an AofOp from the Drow near them>.
Cambrech hits <4HP>, as does Nurin <7HP>. Both trogs live, though lessened.Likewise, the Drow have not sucumbed to the Trogs stench so far...
The Trog in the rear  throws a dagger, missing Nurin and hitting one of his compatriots <5HP>.

Cambrech is up...


----------



## shaff (Jun 25, 2003)

Yrtchull:
"hmmmmm" 
He looks down the stairs to see if our scout is still down there.  Then he waves to Urftuk to come with him, and says to Teretha...
"You may come if you like, but i cannot wait any longer, i must save my cousin." 

Yrtchull nods to Urftuk and stalks walking down the stairs.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 25, 2003)

_Rith'Arnis.._ 

The Githzerei ended his descent of the stairs, cautiously looking about for any sign of guards. Seeing none, he remembered Teretha's Map, noting the door leading to the Lab.
A quick listen gave him a start. A Roar followed by garbled yells in Trog, then silence.
 Had some beast attacked the trogs?
Peering through the door, Rith'Arnis saw several Trogs, facing away from him. further down a hallway, he could see 2 Drow, though one was cloaked as his kind usually were, in the spider-silk cloaks of concealment.
Several of the trogs charged, whilst more threw knives or javalins.
Near at hand, the form of a massive Ape lay in a pool of blood. Then, shimmering, it disappeared.

_'Ahh...he thought, these Drow were resourceful. Summoning such a beast. They would make good allies, if only they lived through this peril.'_ The Ape was pierced by 4 javalins, and 2 dead trogs were nearby, crushed by it's massive fists.

One trog, the knife-thrower, (with back to Rith'Arnis) stands some 30' away...

OoC: Cambrech has an action on 13, then a new round.

Nurin 24

Trogs 15

Rith'Arnis 14

Cambrech 13

Yrtchull and Urftuk are at the top of the stairs (Teretha as well, should she wish it) A round of descent and they can act next round.


----------



## Fanog (Jun 25, 2003)

_Let's get them out of here. We will need the numbers...._

Sensing his opportunity, Rith'Arnis marks the Troglodyte closest to him as his target. He doesn't waste time being especially silent, hoping that he'll be upon the creature before it has the chance to turn around. In graceful leaps, Rith'Arnis closes in with the knife-thrower, plunging one of his daggers in the creature's back.

Once he has made his attack, Rith'Arnis presses his teeth together and lets out a sharp and shrill whistle. _No point in further stealth. Teretha will recognize the signal..._


----------



## Uriel (Jun 25, 2003)

OoC: You are close enough to attack with both, not a charge etc...he should be easy to hit from behind.

IC:As he pads forward, Rith'Arnis sees that the foul trog doesn't notice him...


----------



## Calim (Jun 25, 2003)

Nurin defensively reloads his crossbow again and fires.


----------



## Fanog (Jun 25, 2003)

_The fool. It is a disgrace I let myself get caught by these creatures. I'll have my revenge..._

Rith'Arnis is only a step away from the creature, with its back turned to him. One dagger is turned horizontally and curves across the its throat while the other weapon provides pressure in the reptile's back, hopefully puncturing several organs in its stomach.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 25, 2003)

After Yrtchull passes, Teretha mutters, "Well, you first berk..." and follows a bit behind. Halfway down the stairs she hears Rith'arnis' signal and quickens her pace, going into the corridor and pausing near the western alcoves to take stock of the situation.


----------



## shaff (Jun 25, 2003)

Seeing Teretha quicken, Yrtchull decides to start moving a bit quicker as well, as fast as possible down the stairs.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 26, 2003)

OoC:Since he had a previous post like this...it shouldn't be too far off.

Cambrech swings at the Trog in front of him, though he fails to hit, the reptilian beast parrying with his  axe.

Nurin moves back, loading and firing, hitting the Trog in front of him.While the bolt struck home <1 HP>, the Trog failed to drop asleep,,,,curse it's scaly hide.

OoC:Not sure as to the rightness of that as far as AofOp, but I rolled a miss even if the trog got one.

IC: Te two trogs attack again, though both axe and shortspear miss the Drow.

Rith'Arnis plunges both of his daggers into the trog, killing the beast with a kidney strike <1 was a crit, 15 pts total,dead trog>.

Cambrech swings his short sword, beheading the trog in front ofhim<crit, 14 points>.

Rshing through the door behind Rith'Arnis come Urftuk, then Yrtchull and Teretha.

Urftuk hurls a javalin at the sole remaining trog, an insanely long shot, the weapon skewering the trog, the point coming out it's front, spraying Nurin with foul smelling blood. <Hit, 9 hp,dead>.

OoC:Urftuk moved faster, barbarian and all.


Yrtchull and Teretha come up in the tunnel, seeing the carnage before them. At the far end of the tunnel stands Cambrech, along with a Drow that Yrtchull does not recognize.

Likewise, Nurin sees a Drow, an Orc, and two other strangers, while cambrech recognizes his Cousin, though not the other three...

All is quiet in the Tunnel...


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 26, 2003)

OOC: Sorry for the delay.

Upon seeing his cousin Cambrech suppresses a wry grin "long time no see cuz."


----------



## Fanog (Jun 26, 2003)

The Githzerai retreats his dagger from the Troglodyte, causing its body to fall limply to the ground. He sees the two drow at the end of the hall, but does not bother himself with them just yet, preferring to secure their surroundings first.

With scareful steps he walks to the intersection halfway through the hall, pressing himself against the right wall. Carefully, he peers around the corner.


----------



## shaff (Jun 26, 2003)

Yrtchull:
"yes, it has been a long time... And now tht we are together, we may exact our revenge on my sisters!  Urftuk come meet my cousin." 
With that said Yrtchull jogs to his cousin.


----------



## Calim (Jun 26, 2003)

"Um, yes, this is quite interesting.  Thank you for your _timely_ assistance."  

_The gods work in mysterious ways._


----------



## shaff (Jun 26, 2003)

Yrtchull introduces everyone...
"Everyone this is my cousin Cambrich, the one i have been looking for"   Yrtchull puts his arm around Cambrich's shoulders.

"Cambrich this is Urftuk, my loyal friend and bodygaurd."  Yrtchull points Urftuk out.

Moving his finger to Teretha, Yrtchull says, "This is Teretha, our scout and savior so to speak, she is the one who made the map that led us to you, and hopefully will lead us out."

Lowering his arm and nodding at Rith'Arnis in a way to point him out, Yrtchull states, "And that person peering around the corner, is Rith'Arnis, he is the one who got to you all first."

Turning to Nurin, Yrtchuall says, "Im sorry, i dont think we have met..."  Yrtchull extends his hand to shake with Nurin.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 27, 2003)

"Ah, cousin this is Nurin, friend and member of my order.  Seems he witnessed the ambush, and came to rescue me, before I was disected like the wretches around me."


----------



## Calim (Jun 27, 2003)

"I suppose you know the way out?"  Nurin asks but already knows the answer to this question.

"Well lead the way."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 27, 2003)

Teretha says, "Well we've got two options. We can either leave the way we came, and get on with our lives. Or we could go south through the room with all the trogs, which is blocking access to everyone's belongings, and _then_ go out the way we came in."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Cambrech  Looking down at his NUDE body, "I vote for the second option."


----------



## Fanog (Jun 27, 2003)

Rith'Arnis looks at Yrtchull as the drow introduces everyone. He notes the names of the two drow, but doesn't concern himself with them. _Let's see who is still alive after we get out of here. Then we'll take time for the niceties..._

At Teretha's mention of their belongings, the Githzerai looks back at her to check if this is indeed the right way. He looks at the group of drow and jerks his head in the direction of the hall, urging them to follow him. To get their attention, he adresses Yrtchull.

"Come on, drow. I thought you were in such a hurry. I do not know if these crude creatures are even smart enough to have patrols out, but I would rather not find out. We've left quite a messy trail for them to find... Let us retrieve out gear and get out of here. After that, there is plenty of time for socializing."

Counting on the drow to follow, Rith'Arnis sneaks around the corner, presses himself against the wall and slowly approaches the door to the south.


----------



## shaff (Jun 27, 2003)

Before he Rith'Arnis rounds the corner, Yrtchull updates him, "I was in a hurry to get to my cousin, now that he is safe.... (he doesnt finish his comment).  But you are right, there will be much time to socialize when we are free." 

Yrtchull pats his cousin on the back and tells everyone to follow Rith'arnis.  Then he slips around the corner as well.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 27, 2003)

Moving on to the chamber that lies to the South (which the Trgos left open), the group enters a smelly hole that must serve as living space for the things.. None seem to be here currently.
A door in the east wall does indeed exist, as Teretha's map shows.

There are piles of musty bedding (mostly soft fungus) all about the room, perhaps a dozen such piles.


----------



## shaff (Jun 28, 2003)

Yrtchull:
":Well, i guess its obvious which way were going..." 
He starts towards the eastern door.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 28, 2003)

OoC:Everyone else content to go forward in a big group? Scouting, spells etc...healing for the injured?


----------



## shaff (Jun 28, 2003)

OOC: Yrtchull never asked for healing, just letting everyone know.  So so far its me and Rith'arnis in their "bedroom"?


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 28, 2003)

Teretha enters the room once she sees it's empty. As the others approach the door, she says "Be careful- if that is their armoury they could have some defenses on it."


----------



## shaff (Jun 28, 2003)

Yrtchull says, "ahhh, good point." 

He throws the dagger he took earlier at it.  Trying to make the broad side of the dagger hit the door.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 29, 2003)

Yrhtchull throws the dagger at the wall, the pommel banging against the door with a dull *thud*. No traps go off, or alarms for that matter...


OoC:So, no healing or anything else, eh? I'm willing to continue when folks are ready.


----------



## shaff (Jun 29, 2003)

Yrtchull:
well looks safe enough, but if this door isnt the armory and its got more trogs behind it... i would like Urftuk to be healed before we go... can someone ablige?


----------



## Fanog (Jun 29, 2003)

As Rith'Arnis enters, he makes a quick scan of the bunk room. Once he is satisfied that there are no threats, he swiftly moves over to the eastern door. 

While Yrchtull is waiting for healing, Rith'Arnis carefully puts his ear to the door, trying to hear if any Troglodytes are present behind it.


----------



## Calim (Jun 29, 2003)

Nurin will step up to Urftuk and look him over(heal check).


----------



## shaff (Jun 30, 2003)

OOC: hes not in the negatives, hes just badly wounded.  he needs a cure spell.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 1, 2003)

Urftuk has one severe cut and several minor ones. A cure spell would do him good.


Shade comes up and nips at Teretha's boot. Scampering up her pants and then her shirt, the rat alights upon her shoulder whispering into her ear 
'Shiny trinket, Shade find noce trinket, Mistress.' The rat seems rather excited. Shade has been on alert (as per teretha's instructions) since coming into this place for anything out of the ordinary. It would seem that she has found something that she thinks warrents her Mistress's attention. 

There are several javalins in a pile near one bunk, as well as a bucket of tepid water, a pileof incrediby smelly detritus (spoor, shed skins,bones from their food) to the South.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 1, 2003)

Cambrech looks to Nurin for a report and  then administers a cure moderate wounds to the half-orc.  He then looks to the rest of the group, "anyone else in need of aid."


----------



## Calim (Jul 1, 2003)

"Well if we are ready?"  Nurin readies himself assuming everyone esle is ready or looked at whatever they wanted.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 1, 2003)

Teretha scratches Shade and takes the trinket from her. _Well done, my pet. We'll have to find a special treat for you..._

As the others are busy examining the door and bandaging wounds, she will surreptitiously look at the object.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 1, 2003)

Cambrech's _Cure moderate Wounds_ heals Urftuk <15HP>.
The Orc grins toothily and says 'Thanks to you, Master's Kin.'


----------



## shaff (Jul 1, 2003)

"well, since thats taken care of... shall we?" 
Yrtchull walks to the door and attampts to open it...

OOC: if there is a doorknob or anything obvious Yrtchull tries that first, if not, he will feel around on the door to look for buttons of some sort.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 1, 2003)

Rith'Arnis, his ear pressed against the door is positivethat nothing makes any sound beyond.


----------



## Fanog (Jul 1, 2003)

Rith'Arnis makes short eye contact with the drow next to him. He gives a short nod before he opens the door.

The Girthzerai warrior stands in a ready but relaxed stance, yellow eyes peering in the hallway beyond, scanning for threats.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 2, 2003)

Opening the door, a short passage goes east, then turns south, ending after a short span at two Double-Doors, these decorated with the faces of Fiends and fallen Celestials...


----------



## shaff (Jul 2, 2003)

OOC:  I know me doing this is getting old but here goes...

Ytchull throws his dagger at this door too...

OOC: because he obviously picked it up last time when there were no traps on the door.


----------



## Fanog (Jul 2, 2003)

Rith'Arnis drops into a battle crouch as soon as he sees the drow throw a dagger. When he realizes that the drow just threw at at the door, he straightens and give the drow a blank stare.

_Sure, let them know we're coming..._

The Githzerai takes a look behind him to see if the others are still following and then walks cautiously to the double doors. He studies the doors for a moment while listening for any sounds that might come from beyond.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 2, 2003)

Rith'Arnis hears nothing at the Doors, all seems quiet beyond...


----------



## shaff (Jul 2, 2003)

Yrtchull seeing that there are no traps set off by his dagger, goes to pick it up.  Then he moves next to Rith'Arnis and says, "we gotta make sure every door is safe, even if they would have heard me I would rather them be ready for us than be blown up or killed by a trap.  Is there anything beyond these doors?"


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 3, 2003)

Teretha sighs.

"The depository is supposed to be beyond these doors. So expect some tricks.

"And, while we're on the subject, has it occurred to you that most people put traps on things like the lock, or the knob, instead of the door's panelling? I only bring it up because, as a great and powerful noble, you may not have had experience with this sort of thing."


----------



## shaff (Jul 3, 2003)

"yes, but without my things i have no way of checking the door knob without touching it, wihch will trigger the trap.  But there have been occrances where there has been traps on the whole door itself, like in my palace.  Thank you for pointing it out though."


----------



## Fanog (Jul 3, 2003)

Rith'Arnis gives an inward smile at Teretha's words. _Nice..._ His yellow eyes turn to the drow. "Well, if we can't found out any other way, we will just have to take the gamble. Shall I?"

Rith'Arnis takes position in front of the door, waiting just a moment for the drow to conscent of object.

OoC: Italics are thoughts only, for me. Sorry if that wasn't exactly clear.


----------



## Calim (Jul 3, 2003)

"Are we going or not?"  Nurin looks as if he has been here long enough.


----------



## shaff (Jul 3, 2003)

"Go for it, we gotta go through either way." 
Yrtchull readies his sword.  And gets ready for combat.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 4, 2003)

The Depository Room...

Opening the door, you are all standing at the Northern end of a 50 by 70 foot chamber. Four other doors stand at the West and East walls, while the chamber itself is mostly devoid of anything of note. If indeed Teretha's conclusions are correct, your gear should be in one of these 'Vaults'.


----------



## shaff (Jul 4, 2003)

"My guess is these doors are most likely to be trapped... But since "some people" dont like my way for checking for traps, ill just go open 1.  Yrtchull goes to the first door on the west wall, and attempts to open it.


----------



## Fanog (Jul 4, 2003)

Rith'Arnis follows the drow cautiously, taking the time to look about him. 

"I agree that we will just have to try and hope these traps aren't too bad. Our chances will increase considerable once we get our own equipment back. It's worth the risk. I offer to split the risk, one door each until we find what's ours." The Rithzerai has a grimace on his face that could be amusement, or simply strain from their escape.

Rith'Arnis takes up a position away from and to the side of the door. _Good overview, hopefully enough time to get away if things go really wrong._

OoC: square D2


----------



## Uriel (Jul 4, 2003)

OoC:As Fanog did, please let me know which square you are in. At times I will even ask which path you take ie K2,K3,K4,K5,L5,L6,L7 etc...) Er, shaff...your last post called Yrtchull 'shaff'.  Just waiting on who is opening which door.


----------



## shaff (Jul 4, 2003)

A3 please.  I changed my last post, sorry for the confusion, im too used to playing YB.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 6, 2003)

Seeing as how Teretha has no way of checking the doors, or any equipment locked behind them, she opts to stay by the door and keep an eye on the hallway (square e1).


----------



## Calim (Jul 6, 2003)

Nurin will look in and look around but he will also stay in the hallway unless battle ensues.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 6, 2003)

With Nurin and teretha at the doors (amd Cambrech colse behind), Rith'Arnis moves into the room, opping just inside the door.
Yrtchull moves closer to the North-Western door, Urftuk at his side. The Orc takes up a position flanking the door <5a>, his greataxe at the ready.

The door opens easily, proving no more dificult than any you have encountered so far.



_Why, oh why do they never look up?_ 

Rith'Arnis hears it first, though Teretha clearly sees the creature as well, as does Nurin, once Teretha's body language indicates that something is Wrong.

Coiling upon the ceiling <20' up>  is a massive sinewy Vermin, a monstrous Centipede some 30' long, fully as round as an Orc's thigh. The thing seems intent upon Yrtchull, preparing to drop upon the Drow <It is in C-3>.

Suprise Round  
Rith'Arnis 19
Teretha 17
Nurin 12


----------



## shaff (Jul 7, 2003)

OOC: uh oh...


----------



## Fanog (Jul 7, 2003)

_Stupid, blind as a newburn mongrel! We don't deserve to live..._ Rith'Arnis takes a quick look around the ceiling to see if there are more vermin present.

"Drow, above!" Rith'Arnis warns Yrchtull, but fears that the drow probably won't react fast enough. He takes a few steps backward and throws one of his daggers up, into the centipede. 

_Let's see if it will distract this beast from the _easy_ target._

E3


----------



## Uriel (Jul 7, 2003)

Rith'Arnis sees only the one Centipede.
Throwing his dagger, Rith'Arnis sticks the thing <Hit, 4 HP>.

Teretha is up...


----------



## Calim (Jul 7, 2003)

Nurin will cast searing light upon the centipede.


----------



## shaff (Jul 7, 2003)

OOC: Yrtchull will look up when he says Rith'arnis that.  On whenever u will let him Uriel.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 8, 2003)

(OOC Sorry for delay, was busier than I expected this weekend...)

Teretha will fire a crossbow bolt at the creature (+7 to hit).


----------



## Uriel (Jul 9, 2003)

Teretha's bolt flies wide, missing the coiled Centipede.

Nurin cast's Searing Light, hitting the Centipede <12 HP>, the thing hisses silently in pain and attacks.


Launching itself at Yrtchull <Charge>, the Centipede lands full upon Yrtchull, knocking him to the ground (Prone, but not stunned>.


ROUND ONE

Urftuk 20
Rith'Arnis 19
Cambrech 18
Yrtchull 15
Teretha 17
Nurin 12

Urftuk steps up and smashes into the vermin with his new Greataxe <Sheesh, Crit,confirmed, 46 HP damage...er>.
The Centipede is clove completely in half, spewing it's ichor all over Yrtchull and Urftuk, the foul smelling much stinging their eyes and noses <  >.

Urftuk grins 'Bug not so tuff...' , reaching down and tearing off a leg, crunching it with his new wickedly sharp teeth.

Yrtchull stands up, wiping goo from his face and sees something on the far (East) wall that looks very out of place.

Shadows are stepping forth from the Wall, three great hound-like forms. Yrtchull has seen these before, 
_Shadow Mastiffs_ .
yelling 'Ware!' and pointing, he is able to alert the others before another Ambush.
<Rolled a '20' Spot for him, dammit  >
<I am going to keep the initiatives as before, addng the Mastiffs in>.

Positions:
Urftuk A-4. Yrtchull A-3, Rith'Arnis E-3, teretha E-1  Nurin  F-1 Cambrech  G-1
Mastiff 1 J-2, Mastuff 2 J-5,  Mastiff 3 J-7

ROUND TWO

Urftuk 20
Rith'Arnis 19
Cambrech 18
Yrtchull 15
Teretha 17
Mastiffs 14
Nurin 12

Urftuk snarls a sound like something you might expect from an enraged Demon, Charging the Mastiff closest to him<#1>, hitting it <13HP>.

Rith'Arnis is up...

<All, please feel free to post as you like. I'd rather catch up in one group post>.


----------



## shaff (Jul 9, 2003)

Ill Charge a different Mastiff then Urftuk.


----------



## Fanog (Jul 9, 2003)

Rith'Arnis spins on his feet at Yrtchull's cry.

_Creatures of shadow. This could be ugly. Only one dagger left..._ 

The Githzerai squints his yellow eyes in concentration, focussing power to his heart and veins. For a short while, his skin seems to take on a orange-red hue, constricting itself on his bones and muscles.

After he finishes the rote, Rith'Arnis moves to the remains of the centipede, trying to spot the dagger he threw earlier.

Manifesting Biofeedback, moving to B2


----------



## shaff (Jul 9, 2003)

OOC:  since Yrtchull is still standing by the centipede cause its not my turn....

IC: Yrtchull sees Rith'arnis looking for something and supposes its his dagger since he only sees 1 in his hand.  He then pulls his dagger out and hands it to Rith'arnis, if the DM will allow it hehe.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 10, 2003)

Cambrech hits one of the dogs with his searing light.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 10, 2003)

Teretha will use her magic missile wand to fire three missiles at mastiff #2.


----------



## shaff (Jul 10, 2003)

OOC:  ok it seems that Urftuk has #1, everyone else has #2, so ill take #3.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 10, 2003)

The Mastiffs shift and fade, their forms indisinct within the Shadowy chamber. It is nigh impossible to gets a true read on where they are,so complete is their merging with the Shadows...

OoC:Te Mastiffs have 9/10 Cover so long as there is shadow enough. Cambrech and teretha both reason that a _Daylight_ 
spell would negate this, though lesser lights would fail to do so.

Cambrech hits the center Mastiff <#2>, the _Searing Light_ burning the Fiendish Dog mightily <17HP>.


Teretha hits the central mastiff with her 
_Magic Missiles_ , the glowing Eldritch Bolts scoring it with their energy < 10HP, 27 to it in total now>.

Yrtchull pauses a moment to toss Rith'Arnis a slim dagger, then 
_Charges_ the southern most Mastiff. Slamming into the Hound of Shadow, the Drow deaks it a mighty blow <17HP>.



_And the Hounds of Shadow answered in Kind..._ 

The Mastiff <#1> beset by Urftuk bites at the Reptilian Orc, tearing into his chest with hideously powerful jaws <Crit, 12 HP, low roll...>, causing Urftuk to roar in rage even louder. Urftuk staggerd a moment under the beast's weight, as the mastiff tried to drop him to the ground, but he retained his feet.

The Mastiff so recently attacked by Searing Light and Magic Missiles launches itself at the one that blasted it with the hated Light, Cambrech. _Charging_  at the Drow Cleric, the Mastiff 
bites Cambrech <6HP> but fails to trip the nimble Drow.

The Southernmost Mastiff  bites at Yrtchull <hit, 5 HP>, also failing to down him. These Dogs must be used to slower and weaker Prey, not the agile dark Elves that ruled these lightless Caverns.

Nurin is up...


----------



## shaff (Jul 10, 2003)

Yrtchull will continue to tear into this mastiff (#3).  He will make an attempt for a devastating blow to hopefully injure the Mastiff critically.

OOC: if i count it right, i got +11/+6 attacks with a normal greatsword.  But im gonna use Power attack of 5 on the first attack.and power attack 1 on the second.  So my attacks will be +6/+5


----------



## Calim (Jul 10, 2003)

Nurin will run up and touch the creature on Cambrech and inflict some moderate wounds.


----------



## Fanog (Jul 10, 2003)

Rith'Arnis gives the drow next to him a short nod in thanks, but does not waste time or breath before entering the fray.

He turns to face the field of battle and his combat-trained mind quickly shows him best path available. The githzerai makes a few agile leaps to the nearest shadow hound and plunges his daggers into the creatures flank.

Move and attack nearest Mastiff, charge if necessary (and possible). Square dependent on location of target Mastiff.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 10, 2003)

Nurin closes with the closest Mastiff, that fighting Urftuk.
Touchng his long spidery fingers to the Fiendish Flesh, the Drow Priest_Causes Wounds_ t the thing, <18 HP>.The Mastiff howls briefly and falls to the ground, Dead.

Urftuk snarls in answer then turns and in a leaps upon the next Mastiff, sinking his fangs into the beast <6HP>, dropping it to the ground, Dead.

Rith'Arnis, seeing only the southernmost Mastiff still on it's feet, _Charges_ it, sticking the thing with his dagger <5HP>.

Cambrech is up, though the only Mastiff left is the one now beset by Rith'Arnis and Yrtchull.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 11, 2003)

Teretha will look around the room (including up, down, and whatever other dimensions we have to worry about) for anything else that might be lurking around.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 11, 2003)

OoC:Sorry, I messed up posting names regarding Nurin's action,,same result, though. Ok, this one is well in hand, so...

Cambrech backs away from the Mastiff's corpse in time to se yrtchull hack into the sole remaining Mastiff <hit, 15 points and Death>, killing the thing.

No other threats are evident, just four ominous, foreboding doors staring at you all...


----------



## Fanog (Jul 13, 2003)

Rith'Arnis puts his blades back in his belt. "Well, that did not go all that bad, considering how we let ourselves get caught off-guard. Let's get this over with, we should really get to our weapons fast."

Rith'Arnis walks to the door that Yrchtull opened, being careful to look all around him. He peers around the corner, hoping to find some useful equipment, theirs if they're lucky.


----------



## shaff (Jul 13, 2003)

as Yrtchull watches Rith'arnis look in the door, he says, "you may want to get ur other dagger rith, in case u need it in the future, because i dont have one to give u now."

Then he moves over to another door (J3) and looks around it to make sure nothing else is there.  He looks around the door and up and down.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 13, 2003)

Within the chamber that the door oened sit a few boxes, a small iron-bound chest and (in the back of the 10'wide and 15' deep chamber) a large stone statue, dusty and covered with cobwebs. The statue is of some Fiend, wings,barbed tail and horns evident in strikingly minute detail.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 14, 2003)

Cambrech will try to identify the fiend, with either knowledge relegion, planes, or arcana.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 14, 2003)

Teretha says, "Let's get all these doors open and I'll see if there's any signs of magical traps or protections..."


----------



## Uriel (Jul 14, 2003)

Cambrech does not recognize the Fiend per se, but that very fact means that it is most likely a Singular Entity <a named one, vs. a general Type>.The Priest had studied the many types and sub-types of Demons and Devils commonly known to the Drow, and this one didn not (exactly) fit any of those.

<OoC:Let me know what teretha, or anyone else, has to offer as far as Detecting Wards etc...>


----------



## Fanog (Jul 14, 2003)

"That's Rith_'Arnis_, if you please. I do not think we are that much acquanted yet. Thank you for the dagger, though."

Following Teretha's suggestion, Rith'Arnis leaves the contents of the room at rest and walks over to door in the south-east corner. _Magical protections. Or psionic ones, perhaps. I should check once all of the doors are open. Take a sweep of the entire room and the vaults._

On the way over, he checks the body of the centipede, trying to recover his dagger. Before starting a search of the door, the Githzerai closes his eyes and hums for a short while. An orange-yellow eye appears above his brow, accompanied by a momentary sharp smell. Aided by the sight of this eye, Rith'Arnis looks over the door carefully.

Retrieving dagger, square J9, manifesting Third Eye


----------



## Uriel (Jul 15, 2003)

Rith'Arnis manifests _Third Eye_ successfully
<+1 Search&Spot>.
He then approaches the S-E door.

<Other folk, opening doors (or trying them, at least)/using any spells etc?>


----------



## Calim (Jul 15, 2003)

Nurin is ready to shoot the next hostile he sees.


----------



## shaff (Jul 15, 2003)

OOC: i wish i could, but me has no spells....


----------



## Uriel (Jul 17, 2003)

OoC:Well, if there are no more detect magics etc...

Urftuk moves to open the door to the South East, signaling Rith'Arnis to be ready.

The door resists, but the massive thews of the reptile-tainted Orc pull and pull until a small 'pop' is heard, the locking mechanism breaking. The door stands ajar.
Urftuk peers within, his massive Greataxe at the ready...
Suddenly, something dark and fast moving flies out of the doorway, hitting poor Urftuk, knocking him to the ground 
<16 HP concussion> Lying on the floor next to the stunned Orc is a small stauette of a Woman, her features marred by the jarring landing suffered after slamming into Urftuk.
Rith'Arnis' eyes widen in recognition, an acrid smell permeates the room _Sladdi_ ...
Initiatives 

Suprise Round Rith'Arnis 21

Round One
Rith'Arnis 21
Nurin 19
Yrtchull 18
Teretha 15
Cambrech 14
Urftuk 12


----------



## Calim (Jul 17, 2003)

Nurin upon seeing the new foe will cast his last searing light of the day.

_We need to hole up and rest somewhere soon._


----------



## shaff (Jul 17, 2003)

Yrtchull will move to attack it without chargind if possible, if not he will charge.

OOC:
if no charge i will take power attack +5 on the first strike, and +3 on the 2nd, making my attacks +9/+6.

If i charge i will take power attack +5 making my attack +11.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 19, 2003)

OOC: Well since I've lost track of what spells he has memorized.

IC:  Cambrech goes to help his cousin fight the reptilian fiend.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 20, 2003)

OoC:Nobody has _seen_  the Sladdi, but Rith'Arnis knows that one is nigh, as they are from his neck of the woods. Actions noted upon having a target.rangerjohn, I will find and update your spells available, no problem.


----------



## shaff (Jul 21, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *Yrtchull will move to attack it without chargind if possible, if not he will charge.
> 
> OOC:
> if no charge i will take power attack +5 on the first strike, and +3 on the 2nd, making my attacks +9/+6.
> ...




If i see an enemy, that will be my action.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 23, 2003)

< Just noticed Fanog is on vacation, Rith'Arnis on auto-play>

Fanog yells 'Sladd! Beware!  as he backs away  from the doorway, daggers at the ready. 
Manifesting _Combat Prescience_ .

Round One

A masive form rushes from the open Doorway, straight for Urftuk.
Nearing 10 feet, the Blue Sladd smashes Urftuk, slashingwith it's wicked claws, bone blades and biting with it's huge maw.
<68HP damage total...>
Urftuk is tossed about like a rag-doll, having reciebed horrific damage.
The Orc bellows in _Rage_, as he hits the ground, looking up with blood in his eyes.

Rith'Arnis stabs the Sladd (AofOp) as it rushes past <6HP>.

Seeing the Orc hit the ground, Rith'Arnis jumps to the rear of the Sladd, stabbing with both of his daggers, hitting with one <5HP>.

Nurin blasts the Sladd with his  _Searing Light_ spell<10HP>.

Yrtchull sees his trusted companion fall and reacts, _Charging_ the Sladd, hitting it <22HP> with a ferocious swing.

Teretha is up...


----------



## shaff (Jul 23, 2003)

Yrtchull will let our a LOUD battle cry attempting to draw attention to him instead of Urftuk and hopefully scare the monster somewhat.  (Intimidation check: +10)

Then he will attack with great power.  (Power attack of 5 on the first attack and 2 on the 2nd, making my attacks +9/+7.)


----------



## Uriel (Jul 23, 2003)

OoC:I mentioned it's color in my opening statement as it charged Urftuk


----------



## Calim (Jul 23, 2003)

Nurin being out os Offensive spells draws and loads his crossbow and ready a shot.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 27, 2003)

Unable to get a clear shot at the creature for an area spell, Teretha opts to fire three magic missiles from her wand at the creature.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 27, 2003)

Rith'Arnis21
Nurin 19
Yrtchull 18
Teretha 15
Cambrech 14 
Urftuk 12


Teretha hits the Sladd with 3 _Magic Missiles_ <13 HP>.

Cambrech is up...
<rangerjohn, I just sent/emailed you your spells>


----------



## shaff (Jul 27, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *Yrtchull will let our a LOUD battle cry attempting to draw attention to him instead of Urftuk and hopefully scare the monster somewhat.  (Intimidation check: +10)
> 
> Then he will attack with great power.  (Power attack of 5 on the first attack and 2 on the 2nd, making my attacks +9/+7.) *




this will be my action, i didnt know if u saw it so i thought i would make it easier.


----------



## Fanog (Jul 28, 2003)

"Watch that maw, its bite inflicts more than just wounds. Approach with _caution_!" _The Orc probably won't know what caution is even if it hit him square in the face, but maybe the drow are sensible enough._

Taking his own advice to heart, Rith'Arnis keeps his position at the back of the Blue. Prepared to duck and dodge from its possible retaliation as soon as he has connected, he rakes both of his daggers across the creature's back, favoring defense over accuracy.

Fighting defensively, adjusting 5 ft.-step to keep it flanked if necessary.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 28, 2003)

Cambrech _Charges_  the Sladdi sticking his short sword into it's azure colored hide <6HP>.

Urftuk rallies from his wound, slamming the Sladd with a massive blow <23 HP, ouch>.

Bellowing shrilly, the SLadd falls forward, landing on Urftuk <5 HP subdual>. The Orc, still raged, crawls out from under the thing...


----------



## shaff (Jul 28, 2003)

Whiping the sweat from his forehead Yrtchull asks, "what was behind that door, anything important?  These enemies seem to be getting harder with every door we open.  And before i open this next door, someone may want to heal my good friend Urftuk, he doesnt look so good."  Yrtchull glances at Urftuk and winks, then moves over to the door he was going to open.  He waits for the answers from his questions before opens. it.


----------



## Calim (Jul 28, 2003)

"I need rest before we go much further."

Nurin announces hoping it will sink in.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 28, 2003)

Cambrech casts Cure Serious Wounds on the orc, then Rith' Arnis "do you know any way of combating the change?"

  OOC:If lesser restoration will help Cam will cast that.


----------



## shaff (Jul 29, 2003)

"Nurin, we need to get our things before we rest.  Because if we get discovered, i need my items to be able to fend it all off.  If need be, you can sit out the combats until we get all the doors open, but it must be done before we rest."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 29, 2003)

Teretha says, "I don't think taking a night out to camp in the middle of a prison break is the best of strategies. We've left a slew of dead trogs in our wake, and we need to get out of here before they're noticed. It's not going to take a genius to follow the trail of corpses."

With two of the doors open, Teretha will cast Detect Magic and spend a few rounds looking in each room for magical auras.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 29, 2003)

Cambrech replies  "Well, just so you guys know, I'm down to one clw if someone gets hurt".


----------



## shaff (Jul 29, 2003)

"If we get my items, i have some potions of light wound healing as well...  but we really cant stay here."


----------



## Fanog (Jul 29, 2003)

Rith'Arnis sighs as the blue creature drops. _Well, the orc might not be much for subtlety, but he gets the job done. That's good, at least._

The Githzerai stands silent as the others discuss options, polishing his stained daggers on the rags he's wearing. He tucks them back into his belt as he hears that one of the drow, the cleric, speaks to him. "I am not sure. Healing and the divine are not really my kip, but I know that the bite sometimes causes transformation into a slaad. How to stop it, or how fast the process is, I'm not really sure..."

He looks over the entire room and their group of escaped ones before speaking. "I agree that we should push on. We might find some nasty opposition still, but it _will_ be light compared to what we will encounter once they find out what happened. We will have to be careful thought, and concentrate on sparing ourselves as much as possible. Let's hope we won't have to open any more of these doors to find what belongs to us."

That said, Rith'Arnis walks into the opening of the door he opening just before. Concentrating for a moments and uttering a low rasping hum, Rith'Arnis sends tiny silvery tendrils away from his mouth, prodding his environs. They feel their way over all that is before him, sensing the presence of psionics if present.

OoC: Could you fill in what he'd know regarding a cure for the transformation? Manifesting _Detect Psionics_, checking the room where the Slaad was in.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 29, 2003)

Alas, Rith'Arnis knows that it is a Disease, and perhaps oe of the Cleric's can _Remove_ it, otherwise (if the Orc is infected) he is doomed...

Urftuk calms, and gratefully recieves the Healing spell from Cambrech < 26HP restored>.

Teretha detects dweomers in the first door opened, coming from the box.

As well, she detects magic from the second door, and Rith'Arnis says with an excited tone 'My gear is within.'  This Vault contains all of your takesn gear, as if it had not yet been gone over for distribution or whatever purpose the Wizard had. Thinking back, none of you  has seen the Wizard, Cambrech having been tortured by several reptilian- Hobgoblins. Noe have seen the rumored 'Wizard' at all, perhaps the stories in Thelaru'acli were wrong, maybe there isn't some dark Mage here at all... Piles of belongings becon to you, like long lost friends, and you waste no time reaquainting yourselves with it. Your reverie is quickly shattered as Nurin is thrown bodily through the air to crash against the far inside wall...< 11HP subdual>.
Standing in the doorway is the hulking form of the Sladd...
The others are startled and shocked as a massive Greatsword nearly _leaps_ into Yrtchull's hand, and the Drow Charges forward, imbedding the Blade in the Sladd. The Dweller in Chaos slumps over dead, again...
Yrtchull takes a moment to behead the Thing and then turns, a disturbing yellow glow to his eyes for the briefest of moments.
Aww, it was good to see old friends again...


----------



## shaff (Jul 29, 2003)

"ahhhhh, very good, much much better."  Yrtchull runs his sword and cleans the blood off.  "That's a good buddy."  

He speaks in abyssal to his sword as if it was speaking back the whole time.  Those of you that know abyssal hear him say, "its good to have you back my friend."

He looks up at all of you and knods then walks out of the vault and looks around to see if indeed it was that slaad that just attacked... and not our friend and newly transformed Urftuk.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 29, 2003)

Cambrech looks to his fellow priest "Nurin can check too see if he is diseased?  I would hate to heal him further, and then have him turn on us."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 30, 2003)

Teretha will spend a few rounds focusing on the box in the first room, trying to determine what sort of magic is on it. She also examines the ring that Shade got for her earlier, when the party was upstairs in the storeroom.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 30, 2003)

It is evident that it was indeed the Sladd and not urftuk, who (though wounded) looks none the worse as far as any infection or disease goes.

Nurin and Cambrech are not sure what might cause the disease that the Githzerei spoke of, yet they are fairly sure than their _Remove Disease_ magic could stop such a thing, if the orc could survive long enough to have one administered.
The Cleric's time of replenishment was some 3 hours off as of yet.

Teretha detects a faint dweomer of enchantment, as well as transmutation and conjuration coming from within the box in the first Vault.

The Ring gives off an aura of transmutation as well.

As well, the statue of the Fiend gives of a faint Transmutation aura.


----------



## Fanog (Jul 30, 2003)

_Finally. Let us hope that this will ease the fears of those who would have us rest here_, Rith'Arnis thinks as he takes the time to pick up his gear. He looks at the old daggers for a moment, but decides to keep them for the moments. _It would be good to have some to spare._

After he is satisfied with the condition of his equipment, he rejoins Teretha in the other room. "Well, it seems like we've found what's ours, but the room is already open anyway. It wouldn't hurt to find what else these Trogs have left here. Any signs of danger, Teretha?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 30, 2003)

Cambrech asks "With this information, should I heal Uftuk now or after casting remove disease?"


----------



## Calim (Jul 30, 2003)

"Save your spell for later, it would appear we may need it."

Nurin states to Cambrech.

"We should look at the very least to make sure we leave nothing at our backs."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 31, 2003)

Cambrech replies "If I heal him now, it would be from a wand."


----------



## shaff (Jul 31, 2003)

Hearing the debate, Yrtchull asks, "Urftuk, do u feel different my friend?  I need honesty in this case, dont be your normal stubborn self"  Yrtchull smirks at Urftuk in a joking manner.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Aug 1, 2003)

(OOC Will spellcraft or knowledge: arcana give me any clues as to what sort of effects the auras would indicate?)


----------



## Uriel (Aug 1, 2003)

OoC:Nope, but Identify will  
Seeing as how it has finally been made a usable spell, I'll do the same thing that I have been doing in other games...go ahead and add identify to your spell list.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Aug 3, 2003)

(OOC I had it already, I just don't have it prepared currently. Does this mean we'll be going with 3.5 spell rules?)


----------



## Uriel (Aug 3, 2003)

OoC:I had said thast we would hold off on 3.5 until it came out...which it has now. I am inclined to go with 3.5, even though some of the 'buff' spells being toned down will make a lot of folks unhappy n general. That's a 'Yes' on 3.5, btw. Let's continue this discussion in the OoC, or anything other questions that folks have about a 3.5 conversion. I'll delete this when we have something up regarding 3.5 there.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Aug 7, 2003)

Teretha points out the statue and the box. "They both have magical auras- I don't know about the statue, but my guess is that the box is trapped. And I don't have a way of getting rid of the enchantments right now. Since we have what we came for, I'm all for getting out of here and holing up somewhere."


----------



## Uriel (Aug 8, 2003)

Urftuk, adjusting his drow-made chain shirt around his slightly changed physiology, looks more content, hefting his massive Arbalest and grinning. This is the first time since the mad pell-mell race to this Vault that the Orc has shown anything remotely resembling enjoyment, other than when he was disembowling the Sladd, that is...

Urftuk stands near Yrtchull, awaiting his Lord's decision, content to trek back to Thelaru'acli or to the Gates of Hell with the Drow.


----------



## shaff (Aug 8, 2003)

"So does anyone know if Urftuk was.... 'changed'... by that beast??  And just in case, can anyone get rid of it???"


----------



## Fanog (Aug 8, 2003)

Rith'Arnis slowly nods his head. "Yes, that seems wise." The Githzerai walks into the hall, only to hear the drow asking about the condition of his orcish companion. "We do not know the answer to that. Time will tell us. Either way,  they will need spells to try."

He looks around, taking stock of how everyone is looking. "We got what we came for. I do not think we can stay here, they might come looking for us here. A while back, off of the stairscase, there is a storeroom with only one entry. It might be defensible, for a short time. We could rest for a while, and allow you to regain spells. After that, we would press on towards the upper levels. The exit should be up there. Does everyone agree?"


----------



## shaff (Aug 8, 2003)

"Sounds good, as long as Urf doesnt turn into 1 of those beasts im up for it.  I dont want to have to kill another one of my friends."  Yrtchull quietly laughs and looks at Urftuk wanted to see how he liked his new nickname, and how he reacted to what he said.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 9, 2003)

The Orc made no mention of his views regarding a new name, though he wondered at his Lord's lack of knowledge concerning Orcish...Urf was 'Heart' as tuk was 'Eater'. Shrugging, the Orc awaited further orders.


----------



## shaff (Aug 9, 2003)

OOC:  Yrtchull knows, but at this point Urftuk has showed a lot of heart.  So he gave him a nick. 

Or maybe i should have asked if his name meant anything before he changed it and made his player feel stupid...


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Aug 9, 2003)

(OOC ok, since I got in here I'm assuming I know the way out. Was this prison near a town or anything, or is it out in the middle of nowhere?)


----------



## Uriel (Aug 9, 2003)

General knowledge regarding the Caverns of Borog.

Borog was a Deep Dragon who lived within  ( indeed carved a network of) tunnels and caverns that came to bear his name ever after. Long after the Dragon had been slain, his legacy of warrens lives on, miles and miles of caverns, tunnels and spacious vaults filled with grottos and fungal forests.
Many are the creatures that live amongst the Dragon's ancient home, most notably Troglodytes and Derro, the former in natural formatins, the latter having carved out small fortresses for themselves. It was deep within this network that the party of Yrtchull was ambushed, there on some business of Enraela's (Yrtchull's hated older sister). As well, teretha and Rith'Arnis had been following a lead regarding suspected Illithid activity in the area, possibly in link to the Derro, for that depraved race has been known to ally themselves with the flayers of minds.

The Castle that you are currently within is owned by a mysterious Mage, though none of you have as of yet seen him/her. Troglodytes seem his regular troops, though you have encountered extra-planar creatures as well, so he obviously has a command of the Summoning arts.

Both Teretha and Nurin know their way through the castle back to the front Gates, and hence out into a fungus forest that sits outside the place, one of the tracks that serves as a road through the place not too far off.

The Drow city of Thelaru'acli lies some 50-70 miles South, along many different intersecting roads, some small and less travelled, some more open and the causeway through which much traffic goes.


OoC:I will do a bit of editing to reflect what Teretha and Rith'Arnis know of the castle from my full maps. I'll try to get them up tomorrow, after I get some sleep.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 12, 2003)

OoC: Maps have been augmented from what Nurin added to Teretha's findings.Through Invisibility and sneakiness (and a bit of DM leeway for lax guards and 'heroic PC factor),the two of them failed to get caught.

'Ground level of Wizard's Hold...

Front Gates are guarded by 8 Troglodytes, posted just inside the gates 9which are kept barred.


the Entry Hall sees a fair amount of traffic. Other than trogs, Nurin observed Orcs, a Duergar in robes (with 4 Duergar guards)
and a lone Derro (who looked as if he had been 'gifted' with Urftuk's reptilian state). Teretha saw several contingents of  Trogs, an Ogre (again with the reptilian aspect) and someone wearing a deeply cowled robe travelling alone and without guards towards the 'Audience Room'.

The Guardrooms on either side seem to house from 6 to a dozen trogs at any one time, though these seem lax.

The spot marked 'Troll' is indeed where a massive troll sits at guard, wearing partial plate and a pair of massive clawed gauntlets. It is past this troll that the cowled figure went...

The waiting rooms seem to be where those awaiting an audience would stay.

Nurin ventured into the cave marked 'Giant Lizards' though he quickly withdrew, as they seemed able to _Scent_ him...There were at least a dozen of the things in there.

Teretha also saw the Armory, which contains many fine axes and swords, as well as more than a few drow made crossbows.
The armory looks able to outfit over a hundred warriors.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 12, 2003)

Ground Level


----------



## Uriel (Aug 12, 2003)

Sub-Level 1

The room marked 'Private Room' is the domicile for someone that did not show themselves whilst either Nurin or Teretha was near.
Trogs were observed entering ( after knocking) and leaving several times.

The 'Trog Barracks' seems to be the home of 30 or 40 of the things, and the smell is horrid.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 12, 2003)

Sub Level 1


----------



## Uriel (Aug 12, 2003)

Sub-Level 2


----------



## Uriel (Aug 12, 2003)

Sub-Level 2


----------



## shaff (Aug 12, 2003)

"So where shall we start?"


----------



## Uriel (Aug 12, 2003)

OoC:If it wasn't obvious, you are currently in the 'Depository' on sub-level 2.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 12, 2003)

Cambrech after looking at the maps and hearing the reports states "I defininately need to recover my spells if we need to go through all that.  I could do the same thing Nurin did, but somehow I doubt the warriors could.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 13, 2003)

OoC: OK, so hold-up it is I take it? The question is where.
You have dead Trogs in several places which may be discovered soon (almost certainly within 3 hours).


----------



## shaff (Aug 13, 2003)

"well if we are going to rest, this seems as defensive as a place as any other... only 1 entrance, and a few small rooms we can retreat to if we need to reduce the number around us even further."


----------



## Fanog (Aug 13, 2003)

Rit'hArnis listens intently to Teretha and Nurin, trying to piece together a mental picture of the place. He listens to the others speak, and answers "Yes, that seems like a good idea. I don't know if this place is good. The trail of bodies leads here, so they might find us. And there are the traps in the various vaults. As I said earlier, the food storage near the stairs on this level might be a good place. It has only one door, and is somewhere they might not check. Initially, at least."

[OoC : Maybe people missed my earlier post. It's on the previous page.]


----------



## shaff (Aug 13, 2003)

"Oh, yes thats a very good idea as well, i must not have heard u say it earlier.  But if we are going to get there, we need to go now before they find the body."
Yrtchull nods at Urftuk and starts walking to the door.

OOC: sorry, i didnt see it.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 22, 2003)

Making your way back through the areas that you have thus far encountered, you reach the door to the Food Strorage. The door is locked, but a quick and brawny effort from Urftuk remedies that.
Entering, you see many boxes and barrels, as well as a few hooks set into the walls from which hang carcasses. The room has a chill to it, though not one that would cause major discomfort. The bodies hanging are for the most part goblins and bits of Rothe, the small cattle that roam the underdark.


OoC: Give me some numbers on how long you want to sleep/rest as well as who is on watch etc...


----------



## Fanog (Aug 22, 2003)

Rith'Arnis takes a deep breath as soon as their group has safely entered their hold-up. "That went well, let us hope that they won't come searching for us here. We should stay for at least three hours, I think. That would give you two time to pray for spells. For me, I would require eight hours of sleep. Teratha, I guess the same goes for you? I think that risk is too high. Three hours is pushing it, but I see no other option. I will take watch, the others can rest. Eat, while we can. Is everyone agreed?"

Rith'Arnis places himself just next to the door, blades in hand. His eyes and ears are open, ready for anything.


----------



## shaff (Aug 22, 2003)

"I will help keep watch, for I am not tired, those of you who need sleep, set up a small line of boxes/barrels and lay behind them, in case something happens, they might not see you right off."


----------



## Uriel (Aug 26, 2003)

OoC:Hello? That was for those other than shaff or fanog.

IC: The storage is faurly comfortable for a short rest, and easily enough barracaded by crates and boxes. Urftuk stands watch at the door.

Several hours pass and the time for Repleneshment comes for the Clerics, still with no sign of the Trogs or other guards.
That sat oddly with those within, as there should have been some sort of patrol searching for them by now.


OoC: Clerics: Please re-pick spells and send them to me at bluehead69@yahoo.com


----------



## Uriel (Aug 28, 2003)

Mid of Night draws night, allowing the Priests of Vaeraun to replenish theor store of blessings.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 28, 2003)

Cambrech after meditating goes over to the half-orc and casts remove disease.  "Anybody need healing before we set out?"

OOC:spell list sent


----------



## Uriel (Sep 2, 2003)

OoC:Still waiting on Calim's spells...


IC: Urftuk suddenly goes stiff, waving behind him, his face near the door.
He is clearly indicating that someone/something is out there in the hallway...


----------



## Fanog (Sep 3, 2003)

Rith'Arnis grabs his blades and quietly makes his way over to the door. _That took them long_, he thinks. _Too long. Something is wrong here..._

Keeping close to the ground, he peers around the corner.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 3, 2003)

While waiting on a report from Rith, Cambrech activates Divine Shield.

OOC:AC 24 for the next 5 rds.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 4, 2003)

Urftuk gestures for Rith to peer out through the Keyhole, where the githzerei sees at least one Troglodyte and something much larger nosing around the Door. 
Whatever is out there can be heard _sniffing_ loudly, as f it has followed the Scent of your party to this door...


----------



## Fanog (Sep 4, 2003)

The Githzerai stands up, raising his blade slightly. His face is grim while he nods to his companions, indicating that they will probably have to defend themselves.

Laying one hand flat along the blade of his rapier, Rith'Arnis closes his eyes and mutters under his breath. "May the knowledg of the third eye guide my blades, strike true my enemies". A purple-red eye briefly appears over his brow, preparing him for battle. Rith'Arnis motions Urftuk to take position on one side of the door while he stands ready on the opposite side.

(OoC: Manifesting Combat Prescience)


----------



## Uriel (Sep 7, 2003)

With Rith'Arnis on one side and Urftuk on the other, Yrtchull prepaired to Charge and the Clerics and teretha behind suitable cover <3/4 from boxes if you choose>, all await the opening of the door.


_The Door opens _

Standing in the doorway are a pair of troglodytes, armed with Greataxes and a Lizard easily the size of a Riding Lizard, though this one seems far more oriented on tearing prey apart than carrying packs and riders.

<The trogs are Suprised, but not the Lizard, who has Scented you>

_Suprise Round_

Lizard 23
Rith'Arnis 20
Cambrech 19
Teretha 16
Urftuk 15
Yrtchull 13
Nurin 8
<Round One as above + Trogs...who just rolled a Natural '20'.which will put them at first, as i rule such things, '1's are always last as well. Better kill them, folks>


The Lizard leaps forward at Yrtchull, <suffering Attacks of Opportunity as it does so, from Urftuk and Rith'Arnis, 21HP total, still up>., _ Pouncing_ on Yrtchull,missing with it's huge Talons, but hitting wit it's smaller foreclaws and it's bite <17HP, lucky it missed with it's Talons...>

<Rith'Arnis is up on Suprise, the two trogs are in the doorway, the Raptor is in melee with Yrtchull about 15' in, it's back to those at the Door>.


----------



## Fanog (Sep 7, 2003)

The Githzerai mind warrior lets out a low gutteral sound and launches himself upon one of the clueless Trogs. _Fools indeed. Their beast sniffs prey, and still they suspect nothing. Hardly worthy opponents_, he thinks as he pushes both of his blades deep within the chest of one of them.

As he retracts his blades, Rith'Arnis gets an idea and speaks out to his fellows. "Let's leave one of them alive. There's something going on here, and I intend yo find out before we head further." He flashes the Trogs a viscious grin, hoping it might unnerve them into making acting even more foolish than they already did.

Full attack, Intimidate if it doesn't take up too much time.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 7, 2003)

Cambrech fires searing light into the giant lizard bearing down on his cousin.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 12, 2003)

Rith'Arnis plunges his blades into the Trog, killing it <hit and crit for 14 points total>.

The second one, realizing it's plight, turns to run, only to be cut down by Urftuk <Crit..again, 46 HP, quite dead>.

Cambrech blasts the Lizard with his _Searing Light_ <15 HP>, the thing hissing once before Yrtchull  puts his balde to use, beheading it <I don't believe it...another 20. I'm bringing this D20 to my RL game next weekeknd..27 HP,dead>.

All foes lie dead, with the Companions barely injured.

OoC:We seem to have a few AWOL players...


----------



## Fanog (Sep 15, 2003)

_Now that wasn't very subtle_, Rith'Arnis thinks. _I should have known that keeping them alive would be beyond the strategy of the Orc_.  "You, help me get these bodies inside the stock room. We should be going..."

Rith'Arnis, pointing at Urftuk, proceed to lift the dead Trogs by their legs and drags them into the room they had occupied for a few hours. They had been found out and should be in the move again.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 17, 2003)

OoC:Looks like we have 2 players, out of 5. Time to recruit, guys? Or should we give them another day?Fanog, your comment regarding orcish strategy mad me actually laugh out loud, kudos.

IC:Urftuk looks sheepishly at Rith'Arnis with an almost apoligetic expression...although it was hard to tell on the thing, seeing as he was half lizard creature now.He lifts the Trogs easily, carrying both back inside while Rith'Arnis kept watch at the door. No sign of other Castle Guards was in evidence, however...


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 17, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OoC:Looks like we have 2 players, out of 5. Time to recruit, guys? Or should we give them another day?Fanog, your comment regarding orcish strategy mad me actually laugh out loud, kudos.
> 
> IC:Urftuk looks sheepishly at Rith'Arnis with an almost apoligetic expression...although it was hard to tell on the thing, seeing as he was half lizard creature now.He lifts the Trogs easily, carrying both back inside while Rith'Arnis kept watch at the door. No sign of other Castle Guards was in evidence, however...




OOC: I say give them another day, then I guess we'll have to recruit.


----------



## Fanog (Sep 17, 2003)

Rith'Arnis takes a short look behind him, studying the faces of the drow and Teretha. 
"Everyone ready? Let's head out of here, shortest route possible. I don't know _what_ it is that's happening here, but these trogs haven't proven to be even remotely organized up until now. If we keep out wits about ourselves we'll make it out."

(OOC: It's been two weeks, I'm fine with starting recruitment again.)


----------



## shaff (Sep 22, 2003)

OOC: Im here, my internet has been acting up, so I have not been able to get online.  I will post more often now.  My appoligies.  How much HP does Yrtchull have left?

IC: Yrtchull pushes the dead beast aside and whipes his precious blade off.  Well that was a little too easy... Maybe we should strategies a little more, i expect something is atray as well.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 25, 2003)

OoC: I saw elsewhere that Fanog was having difficulty posting, as in his RL was making it hard to keep up with his games as well. I've been layed up for a few days with a foot injury, let me dig throug my notes and get back to you on Yrtchull's HP.


----------



## shaff (Oct 7, 2003)

Ooc: Bump!


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 9, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> Ooc: Bump!




bump


----------



## Thels (Oct 13, 2003)

Teretha nods as she appears from behind the barrels. "I agree. Right now we're sitting ducks. Camping will just draw fire upon us. The sooner we get out of this castle, the better."


----------



## Uriel (Oct 13, 2003)

OoC:Sorry guys, Im sure you all know by now about the lameness of recent events in my life. Now that I'm stuck indoors, the game(s) should move quickly.
So, is it a break for the doors, then?


----------



## Fanog (Oct 13, 2003)

(Yes, I'm also in favor at least. Let's see if we can make it out of there.)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 13, 2003)

OoC:One more vote and we will go with the'dash for the door'.


----------



## shaff (Oct 13, 2003)

OOC: sure why not....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 15, 2003)

OoC:So, it's out the storeroom, up the stairs back to level 2, then through the secret door in theast wall, along that passage hoping to reach the stairs to Level One and a break for the gates? Hehehe...
You folks have a look at the maps again and let me know if this is right.


The Maps are on page 9 of this thread.


----------



## Fanog (Oct 15, 2003)

OOC: Yup, that's basically it.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 15, 2003)

OoCAMMIT. It just ate my post...here I go again.
In the interest of ease of play for those taking over old characters, i have told all of the spellcaster's to pick a full compliment of spells. Please remember that Urftuk needs a Neutralize Poison in order to halt the transformation into a Sladd.

IC:Out the Storage Room, up the stairs and back to the chamber above with the _secret door_. Findingthe door is an easy thing with Teretha having marked the wall near it and you are soon skulking down it's cobwebby depths.
The other end of the door opens upon a tunnel leading to the stairs to the 'ground floor'. This hallway is littered with bodies.

Troglodytes ad Goblins,Grimlocks and Ghouls line the hallway. It looks as if fierce fighting took place here.


----------



## Thels (Oct 15, 2003)

OOC: Were they around when I last passed here?


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 16, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OoCAMMIT. It just ate my post...here I go again.
> In the interest of ease of play for those taking over old characters, i have told all of the spellcaster's to pick a full compliment of spells. Please remember that Urftuk needs a Neutralize Poison in order to halt the transformation into a Sladd.




  Cambrech prepared Neutralize Poison, did we not get around to casting it?  No problem, I'll do so now.

  IC: Cambrech approaches the reptillian orc and says "I think you have enough reptile in you my friend."  He lays hands on Urftuk, and purifying energy courses through his body, hopefully stopping the transformation process.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 16, 2003)

The Orc nods gratefully 'Kin of Master is good to Urftuk...Urftuk not forget that Shaman...'


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 17, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> The Orc nods gratefully 'Kin of Master is good to Urftuk...Urftuk not forget that Shaman...'




  Cambrech nods in acceptance.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 18, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> OOC: Were they around when I last passed here?



OoC:Sorry, I missed this post at the end of the page. No, there were no bodies, though there were many live Troglodytes and Goblins


----------



## Thels (Oct 18, 2003)

"_Odd._" Teretha whispers. "_I wonder what took them out. We might be facing something else moving through here, unless of course mr. crossbow here took them out._", nodding at Nurin.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 18, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> "_Odd._" Teretha whispers. "_I wonder what took them out. We might be facing something else moving through here, unless of course mr. crossbow here took them out._", nodding at Nurin.




It is fairly obvious to all that the trogs and Goblins were in battle with the others.


----------



## shaff (Oct 20, 2003)

Yrtchull has had his demon sword drawn the whole time, ready to attack, and he just quietly follows along.  When his cousin heals Urftuk, he thanks him and pats him on the back.

"Hmmm, there were quite a few.... enemies... here, whoever did this must have been good," he says flashing a smile to the others.

OOC: the others as in... The 2 we just found?  Or who?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 20, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> Yrtchull has had his demon sword drawn the whole time, ready to attack, and he just quietly follows along.  When his cousin heals Urftuk, he thanks him and pats him on the back.
> 
> "Hmmm, there were quite a few.... enemies... here, whoever did this must have been good," he says flashing a smile to the others.
> 
> OOC: the others as in... The 2 we just found?  Or who?




Sorry. Others as in the Grimlocks and Ghouls. It seems that they were part of an attacking force. There are perhaps sixty dead of various sorts in the hallway, dead perhaps an hour or two.


----------



## Fanog (Oct 20, 2003)

Rith'Arnis carefully walks along the bodies, trying to get a clue for what happened. He also checks for any creature that might still give a sign of life, someone who might still tell him what happened.

"Well, it seems like someone beat us to it. An invasion might explain why they did not come looking for us earlier, they must have been busy with more pressing matters." The githzerai tries to make a reconstruction of what likely happened. "The grimlocks must have come from outside, so I think any Troglodyte forces between here and the entrance are dead as well."


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 20, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> Rith'Arnis carefully walks along the bodies, trying to get a clue for what happened. He also checks for any creature that might still give a sign of life, someone who might still tell him what happened.
> 
> "Well, it seems like someone beat us to it. An invasion might explain why they did not come looking for us earlier, they must have been busy with more pressing matters." The githzerai tries to make a reconstruction of what likely happened. "The grimlocks must have come from outside, so I think any Troglodyte forces between here and the entrance are dead as well."




  "Unless the defenders won the battle, and the guard posts were replenished."  Cambrech returns.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 21, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> Rith'Arnis carefully walks along the bodies, trying to get a clue for what happened. He also checks for any creature that might still give a sign of life, someone who might still tell him what happened.
> 
> "Well, it seems like someone beat us to it. An invasion might explain why they did not come looking for us earlier, they must have been busy with more pressing matters." The githzerai tries to make a reconstruction of what likely happened. "The grimlocks must have come from outside, so I think any Troglodyte forces between here and the entrance are dead as well."




The bodies (and fighting) seeks thickest closer to the stars leading up, so most likely the Grimlocks and Ghouls came from above. It is evident that it has been several hours since any of these creatures were among the living (or the undead).

OoC:So, through the bodies and up?


----------



## Thels (Oct 21, 2003)

Teretha nods at her Gith friend. "Indeed. We should use the oppertunity to get out of here, before those Grimlocks return. Perhaps luck shines on us for once and we can make it safely to the entrance, which will probably be guarded. Still, we should be carefull." Looking around at Yrtchull, she says: "Does _our mighty leader_ think this is a good idea, and if so, manage to stay quiet while doing so?", pronouncing 'our mighty leader' very slowly, with a big smile on her face.


----------



## shaff (Oct 21, 2003)

Yrtchull scoffs slightly and smirks at Teretha.  "I suppose," he says sarcasticly.  "Although I doubt luck is in our hands, I bet the grimlocks are waiting above."  then begins to stalk towards the stairs.


----------



## Fanog (Oct 21, 2003)

"Well, let's go than." Rith'Arnis sounds somewhat frustrated by not being able to learn what has transpired. He holds for a couple of second, drawing both of his blades to his face. He mutters ever so softly, focussing anger into cold strength and concentration. "Nothing to be learned here. Blind we go, into the fray..."

With renewed vigor, Rith'Arnis prowls forward close on Yrtchull's heels. He is fully prepared for battle, even though he is uncertain whether they will still encounter foes. "_Draw the blade now, lest you be found death without them._


----------



## Thels (Oct 25, 2003)

While a grin briefly appears on her face, Teretha follows after Rith'Arnis.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 25, 2003)

OoC:Still waiting on Argent...he must have forgot that he was playing Nurin now...I'll go and email him.

IC: Making your way through the bodies of the fallen, you advance to the last Stairway, the one leading back to the entry-floor of this Castle.
Moving towards the stairs, suddenly Urftuk stops and straightens, yelling 'Enemies,Smell them!'

The orc raises his Greataxe warily, looking about and sniffing the air, having _Scented_ something amiss.
Ufrtuk's form moves sideways as if struck,and where a second ago there was nothing, now stands a Duergar dressed in darm mail and wearing a full-face helm with the visage of some fiend upon it,wielding a Warhammer.

Rith'Arnis is hit from behind by some blade < 7HP>, while Cambrech is likewise stabbed <5HP>. Yrtchull feels some blunt weapon strike him, though he suffers no real damage from it.

Standing about your group are a quartet of Grey Dwarves, two wearing masks of a similar design as the other's helmet and armed with short swords, the fourth
wielding a Warhammer like the first.

OoC:Map coming soon.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 25, 2003)

Round One

Initiatives

Urftuk 19
Duregar Swordsmen18
Cambrech 17
Nurn 15
Duergar Hammerers
Teretha 13
Rith'Arnis 12
Yrtchull 11


----------



## Uriel (Oct 25, 2003)

_Round one_
Urftuk swings his massive Greataxe at the nearest Duergar, catching him full force, and taking his head clean off < 18HP,Dead Duergar>.
<d1 is now Dead>

The Duergar Swordsmen attack, the first stabbing at Rith'Arnis again, missing him this time.

The other Swordsman stabs at Cambrech with a telling blow <10HP, ouch>, laughing maniacally as he does so, his red eyes peering forth from under the mask.

Cambrech is up...

<All, feel free to post, as I'd rather make a big post myself than respond to each as they go along...>


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 26, 2003)

*Enter Nurin as a PC.*

Nurin stands, his sort white hair streaked with dirt, sweat and blood. "You have done a very naughty thing little dirt diggers." Nurin Pulls out a scroll of *Doom* and begins chanting.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 26, 2003)

Cambrech uses one of his turning attempts and activates Divine Shield, while returning the attack with his shortsword.  

OOC: Ac now 24 for 5 rounds, short sword attack +7 to hit 1-6 +2 dmg.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 26, 2003)

Cambrech stabs the filthy Grey Dwarf, taking him in the heart, killing him instantly <Crit,14HP>. 


Nurin cast's _Doom_ upon the nearest Duergar, the one near Rith'Arnis.
the grey dwarf staggers a step, overcome by the Doom.

Yrtchull's foe hits him with his Warhammer < 5HP>.


Teretha 13
Rith'Arnis 12
Yrtchull 11


----------



## Thels (Oct 27, 2003)

_Sheesh, a few dwarves, that's it? They're not worthy to spend my few remaining spells on._

Grabbing her dagger, Teretha moves to the opposing side of the dwarf from where Rith'Arnis is, stabbing at him.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 27, 2003)

Teretha moves around, stabbing at the Duergar though she fails to connect with her blow.


----------



## Fanog (Oct 27, 2003)

Rith'Arnis spares a small grimace for his companion, over the head of the greydwarf in between them. _Someone I can count upon, good._

The mind warrior chooses not to waste any of his powers on the Duergar, seeing how easily they go down. Taking advantage of Teretha's distraction, Rith'Arnis pushes forward both of his blades, tearing them up once they connect with the Grey Dwarf.


----------



## shaff (Oct 27, 2003)

Yrtchull takes his mighty sword and swings it into the air, then attempts to bring it down right on the head of the dwarf, attempting a 1 hit killer.

OOC: Power attack: 3


----------



## Uriel (Oct 28, 2003)

Rith'Arnis catches the Duergar with one of his blades <5HP>, though the Duergar yet lives...

Yrtchull slams his massive Sword down upon the grubby little Duergar's head <Crit+PA, 35 HP, quite dead...>.

The Duergar facing Rith'Arnis suddenly goes stiff, his eyes rolling upwards, as his body cruples to the ground, a dagger nearly punching a wholethrough the Duergar's chest.
Urftuk chuckles as he steps back and pulls the dagger from the Dwarf's back saying 'Dwarfs not tough, easy Kill. Urftuk hopes for tougher _enemies_ soon, bored with little dirt-grubbers.'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 28, 2003)

"I have to agree with you. I would rather kill something worthy of my attention." Nurin says as he loots the bodies.


----------



## Thels (Oct 28, 2003)

"We ain't out of here yet. And if you value your lives, you might want to make sure the area's safe before turning your attention away like that." Teretha mentions, as she moves close to the stairs, listening and peering around the corner.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 28, 2003)

Nurin simply looks up at Teretha and smiles showing his perfect teeth. "My dear. Why do you think _your_ here? To fend off nasties from my personage that's why." He says and goes back to what he was doing.


----------



## Fanog (Oct 28, 2003)

Rith'Arnis nods curtly at Urftuk before making sure that all of their attacker's are dead. He then turns back to the orcish being. "Do you smell any more of them?"

He focusses for a short while, anticipating more fighting to come. Feeling the adrenaline flow through his veins, he pulls his lessons of battle to the front of his conscience. ("May the knowledge of the third eye guide my blades, strike true my enemies"). A red eye shortly appears over Rith'Arnis brow. As it fades, he joins Teretha at the stairs, waiting for her report.


----------



## Thels (Oct 28, 2003)

Teretha looks back from the stairs right into Nurin's eyes, asking: "Ahh, and how much is the great scavenger willing to pay me for watching his back, while he searches the body of every lowlife that passes by?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 28, 2003)

"Oh my dear you misunderstand my intentions. My goal is none of your concern and I'm obviously not paying you anything to watch my back. But as the only healer you should be more attentitive to my needs and whims." Nurin shoots back with a smile on his handsome face.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 29, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "Oh my dear you misunderstand my intentions. My goal is none of your concern and I'm obviously not paying you anything to watch my back. But as the only healer you should be more attentitive to my needs and whims." Nurin shoots back with a smile on his handsome face.




  "What have you forgotten your best friend and fellow priest already?" 

OOC: Cambrech is the reason Nurin is here.  He came to rescue him.


----------



## Thels (Oct 29, 2003)

Teretha snarls, stroking her long blue hair: "Relying on healing spells dulls one's senses. Best not to get hit in the first place. Anyhow, do you want to keep this discussion endlessly, straying from escaping this place?"


----------



## Uriel (Oct 29, 2003)

OoC:Nice to see a flurry of posts. Sorry, I was at a knee specialist all day and came home and fell alseep afterwards 
Any Healing or spells cast prior to ascending the Staircase?


IC: Each Duergar has a fine weapon, Warhammers for two and Short Swords for the other two. These are obviously of superior make (Masterworked at least...).
They wear darkened stell mail and grey cloaks. None bears any sign of a Clan.

Urftuk sniffs about and shakes his head _No_ as to any more Duergar.


----------



## Fanog (Oct 29, 2003)

Rith'Arnis turns his attention from the staircase to Teretha and the drow. He has an anrgy scowl on his face and produces a short hiss from the back of his throat, refusing to give their bickering more attention. He looks over the others, and ask in a low voice "Everyone ready?"

Once everyone seems ready to proceed, Rith'Arnis sheathes his dagger and takes his main blade in his left hand. Lowering himself to hands and feet, he crawls up the stairs, keeping as low an quiet as possible.

Uriel, I have Rith'Arnis at 12 damage, 5 PP used and 2 talents used. Correct?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 29, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> "What have you forgotten your best friend and fellow priest already?"
> 
> OOC: Cambrech is the reason Nurin is here.  He came to rescue him.



OOC: I didn't realise you were a priest as well. LOL

"Cambrech, I was just pulling our inferior's leg. T'was only a jest. Weapon?" Nurin puts the weapons in his pack.

OOC: Just realised I didn't give Nurin a spell load out for today. 
Spell Load out:
Orisons:
·	Detect Poison
·	Light
·	Read Magic
·	Detect Magic
·	Detect Magic
1st Level
·	(D) Disguise Self
·	Bane
·	Cause Fear
·	Endure Elements
·	Shield of Faith
2nd Level
·	(D) Invisibility
·	Death Knell
·	Sound Burst
·	Hold Person
·	Find Traps
3rd Level
·	(D) Fly
·	Animate Dead
·	Dispel Magic
·	Invisibility Purge


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 29, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> Teretha snarls, stroking her long blue hair: "Relying on healing spells dulls one's senses. Best not to get hit in the first place. Anyhow, do you want to keep this discussion endlessly, straying from escaping this place?"




"Now now, There's no need to get so upset. I'm just checking to see if there is anything we can use on the bodies. If you think a moment you will realise that we will need every advantage we can get to remove ourselves from this place." Nurin says. He then hilds out his arm in a courtly manner and awaits Teretha's taking it.
OOC: Like that's gonna happen.


----------



## shaff (Oct 29, 2003)

"Do not worry my friend, I doubt these 4 took on all those beasts below,"  Yrtchull winks at Urftuk.  Yrtchull then asks Urftuk if he wants any of the hammers, "you need any of these?  Anyone?"

Yrtchull keeps his sword ready and waits for more enemies.


----------



## Thels (Oct 29, 2003)

Teretha frowns. _Is he insane? He only seems to see pleasure in knowing there's more creatures around. Not that they're much of an opposition, but we do have better things to do!_ Ignoring further conversation, Teretha slowly ascends the stairs.


----------



## shaff (Oct 30, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> Teretha frowns. _Is he insane? He only seems to see pleasure in knowing there's more creatures around. Not that they're much of an opposition, but we do have better things to do!_ Ignoring further conversation, Teretha slowly ascends the stairs.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 31, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> Rith'Arnis turns his attention from the staircase to Teretha and the drow. He has an anrgy scowl on his face and produces a short hiss from the back of his throat, refusing to give their bickering more attention. He looks over the others, and ask in a low voice "Everyone ready?"
> 
> Once everyone seems ready to proceed, Rith'Arnis sheathes his dagger and takes his main blade in his left hand. Lowering himself to hands and feet, he crawls up the stairs, keeping as low an quiet as possible.
> 
> Uriel, I have Rith'Arnis at 12 damage, 5 PP used and 2 talents used. Correct?





OoC:That sounds right, yes.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 31, 2003)

Teretha and Urftuk ascend first, followed by yrtchull and Nurin, with Cambrech and Rith'Arnis bringing up the rear.

There are a few more dead Troglodytes (and one dead Grimlock) on the stairs.

Reaching the top of the stairs, you all notice two things. One, the doors leading out of this 20' by 20' chamber are open to the East and West, though the North and South doors are closed. Second, the sounds of a massive conflict are raging to the East. it sounds as if many,many combatants are waging war. A blast of energy sends a burst of light into the chamber where the East door leads, a storage room, showing many dead warriors upon it's floor.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 31, 2003)

It wouldn't let me add the map again, as it already exists in the Thread...as well, it wouldn't let me delete the earlier and add it again.
here is a Link to the Ground Flooor map...

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=53735&page=9&pp=25


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 31, 2003)

Nurin leans against a wall and picks lint off his fine clothing. "Well? Where do you want to go now? I have some bloodwine at home chilling as we speak and I'm really thirsty." He says with impatience.


----------



## Thels (Oct 31, 2003)

Teretha looks back at Nurin, hissing him to be silent. She then slowly advances to the west, making sure to check the storeroom before she enters. _These Drow seem stupid enough to check out the east. Well, their loss if they do. I'm heading west._


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 1, 2003)

Cambrech will use the clw wand on himself and Rith.  Then he cast detect magic on the weapons.  "Is everyone else ok?" he asks.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 1, 2003)

OoC: Cambrech's CLW heal 6HP on himlsef and 7HP on Rith'Arnis.
The weapons radiate no magic, so they must be merely Master-Worked.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 1, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OoC: Cambrech's CLW heal 6HP on himlsef and 7HP on Rith'Arnis.
> The weapons radiate no magic, so they must be merely Master-Worked.




 Cambrech hands off a warhammer to Uftuk, "here its better than a dagger."


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 1, 2003)

Vorath glided across the stone and mud with the grace of which his race was gifted.  Most people thought dwarves were clumsy, and yes, those distant cousins to the Duergar, curse them, often were.  But not the Duergar and most certainly not Vorath.  

Vorath was the scout for a Duergar posse hunting a Troglodyte raiding party that had recently preyed upon a Duergar village.  Curse the Trogs… and if he could only call out one curse, may it go to the Troglodytes and their wretched stench.  

Vorath reached the end of the cavern wall where it angled back away from his band.  But they could hear the Trogs as they celebrated a short distance ahead.  Their hissing and guttural snarls and whatever else passed for speech echoed down the corridor as Vorath peeked around the corner.  No, they were not there, yet.  Vorath turned and waved his band forward and turned back to peer down the tunnel.  His sharp Duergar eyes scanned the unworked stone walls that lined the natural cavern.  Something wasn’t right.  

Gorn, the party leader, was at Vorath’s back, peering over his shoulders trying to see what it was the scout was looking at.  “What do you see?”  Gorn asked.

“Nothing… that’s the problem.”  Vorath returned.  “I don’t like it.  Something is wrong.”

“You think it’s a trap?”  Gorn asked.

“I always think it’s a trap.”  Vorath answered.

Suddenly the cavern filled with a brilliant light, blinding the Duergar band and searing their flesh from the intensity of it.  Some of their number fell to the ground, clutching at their eyes in pain.  Curse the light as well.  Vorath swiftly nocht an arrow and fired into the light.  A blind shot, he knew, but he wasn’t about to let whatever it was that was making the light have free reign over him.  Then he heard a commanding voice, a mystical voice and he knew that it was a wizard of some kind.  Curse wizards too!

Vorath didn’t know what spell was cast but the last thing he remembered were those haunting words and the tingling sensation that flowed through his limbs before blackness consumed him.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

A being stood over the arcane tome, once more going over the incantations in their mind.  Everything was ready.  Cold eyes looked at the quivering Dretch, a pathetic excuse for a servant, but for the moment it was capable of filling the current needs.

“You have failed in these attempts before, Master.  Why do you think it will work this time.”  The Dretch asked, its voice raspy and hoarse sounding.

“This is only a test.  Duergar, like all dwarves, are a much more hearty race.  Perhaps that will allow this infusion to be successful where the others have failed.” A voice filled with great power replied, “If the Duergar dies, what loss is that?  But I may well learn something from this experiment to determine if this will prove to be a successful venture.”

The mysterious figure turned toward the unconscious forms of the 8 Duergar that had captured just two days ago.  Was the Dretch right?  Was this a waste of time?  Perhaps.  There seemed to be something missing that hindered the spell.  But what if it worked? 

What if…

* * * * * * * * * * * * * *

Vorath awoke, as he so often did this past month and again was overwhelmed with pain.  What was happening to him?  He held wrapped his arms around himself and felt what he thought should have been his flesh.  But instead of smooth skin, there was only a stony surface like the carapace of a giant beetle or something.  Vorath rubbed his hands over his body to find the same strange substance covered everywhere.  Vorath’s sides burned in pain.  His hand traced his ribs to where it hurt the most to find two strange nubs coming from the side.  What were they?  Part of whatever it was that was covering him, no doubt… but if so… why did they hurt so?

Vorath was suddenly startled by a strange echo in his head.  No, not in his head, somewhere else… but in his head at the same time.  The echoes rumbled through Vorath’s mind with a rhythm like a drum, each pulse heavier as it rippled somewhere… getting closer, every closer.

BAM BAM BAM

The unmistakable rattle of someone pounding on a steel door shocked Vorath.  He felt cold… he never felt cold.  

“You done changin’ yet?”  A strange, guttural voice laughed.  The voice was close, close enough to be addressing him.  

Changing?  

Vorath, shivering, scuttled away from the voice until his back came to a solid, stone wall.  The voice laughed.

“So, yer awake?  The Master/Mistress will be pleased.”  The voice walked away, laughing.  And with each footstep, Vorath could feel the ripples through he ground.  A sinking, sickly feeling swept over the Duergar.

“What am I changing into?”  He thought to himself.

* * * * * * * * * * * *

Something was happening.  There was chaos everywhere.  There was an attack, it had to be.  Vorath could sense hundreds of feet pounding on the ground as they ran this way and that.  The guards were on alert and rushing in all directions.  Thunder sounded.  

Vorath saw this was his chance.  In the last month, his flesh had been turned to some kind of stone-like substance and he had grown 4 more arms.  The thought would have horrified him if not for the various advantages that he had discovered…

He had palmed a sharp, long splinter of wood and once there were no guards watching, he quickly began picking at the lock to his cell.  Yes!  The door was open.  Vorath ran, first up the wall and to the roof where he would be less likely to be noticed.  Then with all of his new limbs, he rushed down the halls.

He could see dead bodies everywhere.  When it was clear, he spent a moment riffling through the various gear… he needed a weapon.  A longsword.  Not his weapon of choice, but it would do if someone were to see him.  Traveling through the corridors, Vorath called upon his mental map that he had made of the place when being moved about.  Though, he had been groggy in most cases, a few landmarks were remembered to him.  One chamber, in particular stood out and he rushed to it.  Inside he saw several tables, chairs and bookshelves.  

Quickly he rummaged through some of the items when he saw his bow… HIS bow… a family bow passed down and quite powerful.  Thank the gods!  Soon after, he found his pack with several things still there.  More fortune was with him.  There were other packs there as well, but he did not have enough time to go through them.  All he could do was shove a few portions of trail rations into his Haversack and dive out of a vent before someone entered the room. 

Vorath found himself in a hall and saw an odd group ascending some stairs.  They were not what he had come to expect to see while in this prison… where they part of the attack force that had caused the panic that had aided him in this escape?  Possibly… Vorath decided to follow them at a safe distance.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 1, 2003)

While the group discussed and decided on a way to go (and pondered as to who was fighting in the other chamber East...), teretha looked westwards. There she saw something moving, though whatever it was was skittish and had ducked out of sight as soon as she spotted it. SOmething waited in the chamber west and was watching them.


Urftuk takes the Warhammer with a nod of thanks, tucking it into his belt, then hefting the greataxe gained from the Togs below, in anticipation of getting to use it on something soon.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 1, 2003)

Nurin minced over to the west. His thigh high black leather boots shiney even in this dim light. "Do you suppose that Teretha is correct? West could be an option."


----------



## Fanog (Nov 2, 2003)

Rith'Arnis, still slightly agitated, replies to Nurin in short words. "Of course she is. West is the exit. You are more than welcome to explore the rest of this keep, where the battle is being fought", he points to the sounds of fighting to the east as he speaks, "but I'm afraid you won't find me willing to join you. We joined up to get out of here, and that's what I intend to do."

The githzerai walks carefully over to Teretha, and whispers to her. "Bluemane, what do you see?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 2, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> Rith'Arnis, still slightly agitated, replies to Nurin in short words. "Of course she is. West is the exit. You are more than welcome to explore the rest of this keep, where the battle is being fought", he points to the sounds of fighting to the east as he speaks, "but I'm afraid you won't find me willing to join you. We joined up to get out of here, and that's what I intend to do."
> 
> The githzerai walks carefully over to Teretha, and whispers to her. "Bluemane, what do you see?"



"Blah Blah Blah. You talk much to much for a servent. I'll have to have a chat with your master when we get back." Nurin says with a snear. "Now let us quit this place. My wine is getting warmer as we sit here.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 3, 2003)

_"They are as I."_ Vorath thought to himself.  _"they too wish to escape from that vile wizard and this horrible keep.  Could they have been also changed as I have?  It does not appear so... but sometimes changes are not seen so easily."_  Vorath had been following behind at a distance where they could not have seen him but as long as they kept in contact with the ground, he did not need to see them to know where they were.  When they stopped this most recent time, he wondered why.  He crept closer so that he could listen in on what they spoke of.  Maybe he should go speak with them?  

No.  He did not know who they were nor did he know what they were truly doing to put himself at such risk.  No, following them from the shadows was his answer.   Vorath moved slowly, cautiously back away from them.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 3, 2003)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> _"They are as I."_ Vorath thought to himself.  _"they too wish to escape from that vile wizard and this horrible keep.  Could they have been also changed as I have?  It does not appear so... but sometimes changes are not seen so easily."_  Vorath had been following behind at a distance where they could not have seen him but as long as they kept in contact with the ground, he did not need to see them to know where they were.  When they stopped this most recent time, he wondered why.  He crept closer so that he could listen in on what they spoke of.  Maybe he should go speak with them?
> 
> No.  He did not know who they were nor did he know what they were truly doing to put himself at such risk.  No, following them from the shadows was his answer.   Vorath moved slowly, cautiously back away from them.




The orc is quite obviously _changed_, having reptilian features.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 4, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> The orc is quite obviously _changed_, having reptilian features.



/ooc erm... heheh, yeah... must have forgotten that.

Vorath wondered for a moment about the Orc he had seen... but it wasn't an orc... at least not like any he had seen before.  That is, if it was an orc.   Vorath had always liked the orcs he had met, though they were a little undisciplined for most Duergar.  But this orc didn't look right... like a reptile or something... changed perhaps, like he had been?  Vorath felt that he must think over the matter more closely.  Maybe he could make contact with the Orc or get closer to study him more closely.


----------



## Thels (Nov 4, 2003)

Teretha whispers back to Rith'Arnis in the Gith tongue: "I don't know. There's something. And it's watching us. We could overbear it, or force it to come out. Or we could ask mister super personality over here to check it out and stay out of danger ourselves. He's obviously in a hurry." A grin briefly appears on her face as she speaks.


----------



## shaff (Nov 5, 2003)

OOC: Which person is my cousin?  Nurin right?

IC: "Well, I'm for which ever way.  Although I want more combat, I would rather get home and get my sweet sweet revenge on the wench of a sister I have."


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 5, 2003)

/ooc I have a +10 on my listen check.. can I hear anything they are saying?


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 5, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> OOC: Which person is my cousin?  Nurin right?
> 
> IC: "Well, I'm for which ever way.  Although I want more combat, I would rather get home and get my sweet sweet revenge on the wench of a sister I have."




  OOC: Actually, Cambrech is your cousin, Nurin is his fellow priest.  I quite agree, my female cousin has a reckoning coming.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 5, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> OOC: Which person is my cousin?  Nurin right?
> 
> IC: "Well, I'm for which ever way.  Although I want more combat, I would rather get home and get my sweet sweet revenge on the wench of a sister I have."




OoC:Your cousin is Cambrech (rangerjohn).
Um, your female cousin is not long for this world..oh, sorry.
That game isn't ending on a happy note for the PCs (most of them)...I had better go over and kill a few more now.


IC:Vorath strains to hear the whispes of the others <roll 3+10=13,not much>, though he can't seem to make out what they are saying.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 5, 2003)

Nurin wanders about looking for ways to piss off the Gith. Eventualy he will start tossing stones down the corridore to the west in hopes that they think something is down there and investigate making the entire party move closer to their freedom from this place.

(Obviously He is trying to do this with out being seen.)


----------



## Fanog (Nov 5, 2003)

Rith'Arnis ignores Nurin and his remark in an obvious manner, although he definately heard it. _Maybe he should indeed meet my master, but not now. Not yet..._

He nods to Teretha, and walks over to Yrtchull, whispering to him. "There seems to be someone over there, hiding. We should take the initiative and attack him before he is able to do anything. Will Urftuk also join us?"


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 6, 2003)

Unable to hear what the group of people are saying, Vorath recedes into the shadows.  He thinks over the look of the group.  _"They do not look like any I have seen in my imprisonment.  Yet, can I trust my life to them.  Perhaps I should just look for a way out on my own.  My hive is ..." _ *HIVE?* _"No, no, no.  What is happening to me?"_ Vorath thinks to himself, holding his head as he tries to sort through the mix of thoughts flowing rapidly like a raging river.  Hive, nest, home, clan... one mixes with the other.  

"I AM NOT A BUG!!!"  Vorath yells at the top of his lungs as visions of drones and a queen fill his mind, his own mother's face becoming that of an insect.  Vorath falls from his perch on the top of the cavern.  His body crashes with a clack of chiten against stone.  His head is spinning, images and memories merging together in a twisted hoax that his mind is incapable of handling.


----------



## Thels (Nov 6, 2003)

OOC: Language you yelled that in? I'm assuming everyone else is talking Drow unless specifying otherwise?

Teretha continues in Gith to Rith'Arnis: "Seems like whatever is hiding there is having some problems... Let's wait and see before moving out ourselves."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 6, 2003)

Nurin smiles and says "Cries of torment! I just love to hear cries of torment." He readies his crossbow and heads for the noise.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 6, 2003)

/ooc Oh sheesh... I should have made that clear.  Didn't even think about the language.  In his torment, he would probably speak the language most common to him... I'm not sure if it is Dwarven or Undercommon...  The MM says that both are automatic languages for him.  So, I'm guessing some of each.  (You know how bilinguals often flip between languages (Spanglish))  He isn't in a state of mind to really "pick" a language to speak in.  Maybe Uriel can let us know what language his particular clan speaks... 

I'm inclined to go with Undercommon as his "base" language if it is up to me... so most of the words would be in undercommon with a few dwarven words peppering it.


----------



## shaff (Nov 7, 2003)

OOC: Oh yea, thats right, Cambrech... hehe.
I'm always speaking undercommon, unless specified, although I do know quite a few languages.

IC: Yrtchull grasps his sword tightly at the mention of someone else there.  But he stays for the moment.  "We must move soon, when the combat is over, I'm sure the victors will secure the WHOLE area, or attempt to at least.  Someone should check out the combat as soon as possible, i'll do it if no one else wants to.  But we must act quickly.  And Nurin, your comments aren't helping the situation."  Yrtchull shoots a playful wink at Nurin when done speaking.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 7, 2003)

OoC:I assume Undercommon unless someone specfies otherwise. Carry on...


----------



## Fanog (Nov 7, 2003)

A loud curse comes in Rith'Arnis' thoughts, but he doesn't utter it. _They'll soon his upon our location if they investigate the screams. This must be stopped._ The Githzerai pulls Yrtchull by a sleeve, bringing his face a little closer to the drow. He looks dead serious and in a hurry as he speaks. "Drow, everyone must have heard, they'll come here to investigate. Block the east when they do."

Without waiting for an answer, Rith'Arnis pulls a sprint for the west door, from where the sound came. His two blades are crossed in front of his body as he dashes into the room, ready to strike our on defense of offense. Quickly, he scans the room for any threats, and for the source of the cry.


----------



## Thels (Nov 7, 2003)

OOC: Uhm, *blush*, Teretha doesn't speak Undercommon. Can we use Drow as the common language, or otherwise Common?

A little startled, Teretha follows quietly after Rith'Arnis, watching his back.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 7, 2003)

Vorath is quivering on the ground when Rith'Arnis approaches.  Suddenly Vorath is on his feet and despite his large, bug-like eyes, which do not blink or move, his eyes seem to be scanning the room.  His six arms raise and go out to the sides.  

"I have escaped from the wizard's dungeon... am I now captured?"  Vorath says, his dwarven features coming though with his nearly forlorn words.  Something has happened to him... he looks like an insect, but also a dwarf.  He has not clothes on but for a backpack and a bow strung over his shoulder.  His Chitin shell covers his body, hiding any "private" areas.  His black, bug eyes stare at Rith'Arnis.


----------



## shaff (Nov 9, 2003)

Right when Rith dashes off, Yrtchull looks a little confused, then shakes his head and runs to the east door, and puts his back to the wall, so that when someone dashes through, he can attack.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 10, 2003)

Cambrech moves to back up his cousin.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 10, 2003)

Rith'Arnis and teretha find themselves facing a creature odd, though less so for those hailing from _elsewhere_ themselves. A Duergar he looks, though one looking most decidedly _insectile_ The creature looks a bit confused, especially since you haven't instantly attacked it. It looks able to defend itself well, however, armed with a bow and several ther weapons scavaged from the castle.

Yrtchull,Cambrech and the ever-present(with yrtchull) Urftuk the Lizard-Orc cautiously head towards the Eastern door, into the chamber containing stores (and a loun battle just beyond.

(Nurin stays put, watching this way and that).

Suddenly, a trio of Gnolls and a Drow enter the Eastern room at a full run from the passage north of there. Yrtchull,Cambrech and Urftuk see them run in, and turn to make right for the doorway where they(the PCs) lurk, only to then see them _vaporized_ by a massive bolt of blue Lightning from the tunnel that they had just vacated. They were clearly running for their lives from _something_.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 10, 2003)

Nurin Runs for the exit with the others. "My suggestion at this time... Run!" He casts invisibility.


----------



## Fanog (Nov 10, 2003)

Rith'Arnis stands motionless for a short moment as he watches the bug-like dwarf. His mind tries to link the quivering figure with the duergar who had attacked them just before, but the shells on the creature make him look more like a victim. Like Urftuk, mostly.

The githzerai opens his mouth to adress the figure when he hears the cackling of lightning behind him and the cries of those hit by the magic. In three large leaps, Rith'Arnis reaches the figure and drags him to his feet. His eyes stand hard, the tension of battle is clear in his yellowish face as he speaks. "You're not captured ... yet. We'll have to run for our lives. Follow me and do as I say, we'll see how far we can come in escaping."

He turns his head, tries to see what is happening in the stairway hall. "Teretha, you're at rear. Keep an eye on this bug-dwarf as well. Let's go."


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 10, 2003)

Vorath arms himself with his bow and follows.

****EDIT**** 
Yeah yeah... fixed the typeo.  Vorath doesn't hurt himself any more... those days are long gone... uh... I mean... never mind
*whistles*


----------



## shaff (Nov 10, 2003)

OOC: usin the bow to HARM yourself?  hehe.  

OOC: So rith told us to run back down the stairs we just ran up?

IC: "heh, that coward, why someone wouldn't want to slay a magical beast is beyond me.  Oh wel, I guess its me and you urftuk."  Yrtchull smiles at Urftuk then begins to walk towards the wizard thingy, but then hears the words of Rith and gets a look of dissapointment on his face, before nodding to Urftuk and following.


----------



## Fanog (Nov 10, 2003)

Rith'Arnis concentrates for a moment as he summons Teretha's map to his mind. Then, he purposefully strides to the double doors in the south of the store room he's in.

His blade is raised over his head as he opens the door, waiting for the possible attack of the troll guarding the meeting hall. _Let's hope this keep's assailants were thorough at least. And that they came in through the front entrance..._

(OOC: Seems my previous post wasn't all that clear on which direction Rith'Arnis was taking.)


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 11, 2003)

Cambrech looks between Rith and yurchtul in confusion, shakes his head and follows out the door.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 11, 2003)

Nurin casts _Invisibility_ on himself.

heading out south, the group moves to the area on teretha's Map marked 'Meeting Hall'.
The floor of the chamber is covered with bodies, grimlocks, Goblins,Trogs and Giant lizards. None move, however.
West stands an open door, and the Gateway beyond to freedom. Behind can be heard the sounds of someone or something coming, and the glow of blue light is becoming evident,as if the Lightning were alive...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 11, 2003)

Nurin casts resist energy (electrical) on himself.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 11, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Nurin casts resist energy (electrical) on himself.




Nurin casts _Resist Electricity_ on himself as well...


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 13, 2003)

Vorath climbs up the wall as he heads toward the exit.  Now on the roof, he stops at the exit and notches an arrow, aiming at the direction the lightning is coming from.
"Æorè" He says, commanding the magical bow, which begins to frost over and chilling the air around it.  Slowly he creeps backwards toward the exit but ready to attack.

/ooc
ps... posted my character here http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1220392#post1220392post1220392


----------



## Fanog (Nov 13, 2003)

Rith'Arnis takes a front position, striding without hesitation toward the gate. He notices from a corner of his eye that the bug-dwarf takes a position on the roof, something which registers dimly in his combat-framed mind. He momentarily holds both of his elbows out, breathing out in a steady matter as he flexes his arms. ("Mind over steel, bite the blade and live.")

As a purple glow moves from his brow to his chest and all over his body, the githzerai looks behind him, assessing his drow companions. He looks at Teretha and nods grimly. "Let's see who's been keeping us here, and deal with him."

Manifesting Biofeedback


----------



## Uriel (Nov 14, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> Rith'Arnis takes a front position, striding without hesitation toward the gate. He notices from a corner of his eye that the bug-dwarf takes a position on the roof, something which registers dimly in his combat-framed mind. He momentarily holds both of his elbows out, breathing out in a steady matter as he flexes his arms. ("Mind over steel, bite the blade and live.")
> 
> As a purple glow moves from his brow to his chest and all over his body, the githzerai looks behind him, assessing his drow companions. He looks at Teretha and nods grimly. "Let's see who's been keeping us here, and deal with him."
> 
> Manifesting Biofeedback




OoC:What exactly does that mean? Are you folks heading for the gate, or where..?


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 14, 2003)

/ooc  I'm heading for the gate, albeit slowly.  My character wants out but also feels that his best chances are with a group of other beings rather than alone (that's good old fashioned dwarven common sense and insect hive mentality) so is not willing to rush off alone and will stay and fight if the group wishes to do so.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 14, 2003)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> /ooc  I'm heading for the gate, albeit slowly.  My character wants out but also feels that his best chances are with a group of other beings rather than alone (that's good old fashioned dwarven common sense and insect hive mentality) so is not willing to rush off alone and will stay and fight if the group wishes to do so.



OOC: Nurin on the otherhand is headed for the known exit just to save his pampered little buns. If there's an Insect-Dwarf there to defend him... great.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 14, 2003)

I think were all moving for the gate.  Rith is just confused.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 14, 2003)

/ooc when it becomes obvious that everyone is headed out, Vorath does likewise


----------



## Uriel (Nov 18, 2003)

OoC:Kickstart...

IC: Moving West towards the Gate, you see much in the way of destruction, though little pity do you have for any of the dead,Goblins,Grimlocks and Trogs making up the majority of these. From seevral areas passed there come the sounds of combat, as well as the sound (behind you) of more blasts like that which destroyed the Drow and Gnolls. The Gate looms close and you catch your breath as you see a massive form rising out of the shadows, a Troll... It bars the way, but is just as soon hit from the side by a huge form, a black form grappling with it, huge mandibles slicing . An [I[Umber Hulk[/I]...
As these two fight, you slip outside and find that there are a no enemies outside, the battle seemingly taking plae solely within the Keep.

An hour later, you all find yourselves amongst Giant Fungal _trees_, catching your breaths and contemplating what next step you will take along your adventure path. With you came the insectoid Duergar, a new companion it would seem amongst a group of motley allies.


----------



## Fanog (Nov 19, 2003)

"It has been done", proclaims Rith'Arnis as he sheathes his blades and sets himself on a nearby stone. "We have escaped from the wizard and his experiments. He lives still, but so do we."

The githzerai looks at the drow, then turns to the strange duergar, covered in chitinous plates. "Bug-dwarf, who are you?" is his simple question.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 19, 2003)

Nurin seems to breath much easier outside. "Well that was entertaining. What do we do next?" he says leaning against a 'tree'.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 19, 2003)

Cambrech also sits with his back against a 'tree' and looks to his cousin.  "Yes, what now cousin?  Shall we look up your dear sister and her friends?"


----------



## Uriel (Nov 20, 2003)

OoC:I'm going to throw together a Map for you folks, based on the one that I have drawn for the game. I could either email it to you or try and attach it to Page one of the OoC thread, preference?

IC: Urftuk took up a defensive position just within the ring of Mushroom trees that the Band took shelter within, his massive Greataxe at the ready, awaiting any sign of danger. The Forest echoed back many starnge sounds, some familiar, some not. The call of a Dire bat on the Wing, seeking scurrying Vermin, or whatever else proved prey (they were big enough to carry off a Drow, or an orc, for that matter), the scuttle of beetles, harmless for the most part...the sound of cave crickets amongst the boughs.

Vorath feels strangely at home and equally alien in this new World, his insectile senses picking up the titter of beetles and centipedes, tough as to what they meant, he wasn't sure.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 20, 2003)

Vorath look around the area as he tries to determine everything that is going on around him.  The tiny "tap" of insect legs on the ground that his tremor sense is picking up is the most amazing to him.  Every touch of the ground within some fifty feet of him echoes in his mind.  He turns his head to Rith'Arnis, though he didn't need to do that to actually see the Githzerai and says, "I am Vorath." He says in Undercommon, "I was captured some long months ago when my strike party was ambushed by some kind of wizard.  We had formed up hastily in an effort to recover some of our kin that a raiding band of Trogs captured, Curse them."

Vorath spits on the ground to emphesis his hate.  

"I was the scout and I failed the Duergar kinsmen.  The wizard found and captured us.  He performed some kind of experiment on us.  I haven not seen any of my band and I believe them dead or escaped long before I was able to make my own.  However, I am changed.  I am now some kind of insect.  I cannot return home as I am... but I shall have my revenge for this perversion of my person."  Vorath's words come out dripping with seething hate.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 20, 2003)

Vorath is it? I am Nurin of house Albenashu. If you will work for me I will give you shelter and food. I would not see you harmed any further by my kinsmen. Nurin says. He stands there still leaning against the tree. And as for the rest of us. Once again.. Where do we go to next? Vhaeraun guides our steps now.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 20, 2003)

"Vorath looks over Nurin, his large, multi-eyed orbs unmoving as he see's Nurin, head to toe, all at the same time.  Vorath nods to Nurin.  "I am grateful."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 20, 2003)

Nurin walks over to the SpiDwarf (hope you like the term.) You have made a wise choice. As a priest of Vhaeraun I can provide you protection others cannot. Now come here and stay by my side. Here is some gold. Nurin gives Vorath 5 gold.


----------



## Fanog (Nov 20, 2003)

Rith'Arnis spits on the ground, mimicing the gesture by Vorath. He turns to Cambrech, but regards the other drow from the corner of his eye. He bites off the words as he speaks, quite obviously reigning in anger. "A wizard has the guts to attack you, and your family, wishing to perform test and experiments. You escape and are happy to flee?! You would be perfectly fine to travel from here, joining up with friends and family as if nothing ever happened here?" His speech ends with a sounds coming from deep in his throat, a short growl and hiss at the same time.

The githzerai is silent for a moment as he slowly turns to the guergar. His voice seems calm this time. "Vorath, would you settle for leaving this place, knowing that whoever did this is still alive and in power? I can hear it in your words, you are better than that."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 20, 2003)

Nurin Raises an eyebrow at the Gith. Rith'Arnis. Are you sure you would not do the same thing? No one has said He is running away permantly but he, in fact we all, need to rest and plan a stratagy for dealing with the wizard. Now put your blade back in your mouth where it belongs and lets get out of here.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 20, 2003)

Vorath regards the Githzerai, his face expressionless, the chitanous shell making his face difficult to read.  "I have vowed my vengeance.  It will come.  Whether now or later, I shall have it for myself and my kin.  I know little of this place or my advisary.  I do not wish to fall into another trap as I have before."  Vorath says.  

He pauses for a moment before he continues.  "Your blood runs thick, Githzerai, as does the blood of the Duergar.  You wish to fight?  Then let us do so... but at a time of our choosing."

Vorath turns back to Nurin and hands him the gold.  "Forgive me this as I do accept your hospitality.  Long have my clan had a good relationship with the Drow and we are used to serving them... but Drow are more cunning than we and it is the foolish Duergar that does not regard your kind with both awe and caution."


----------



## Uriel (Nov 21, 2003)

OoC:Vorath would be a BeeDwarf of anything, as he is beetle, not Spider, Argent

IC:As the Band discusses, Urftuk keeps a guard onthe forest around them. Someone had to, the orc thought.
It was a slight glint that caught the Orc's eye, something shiny amongst the roots of a fungas mound. Moving off a bit as the voices of hs Companions receded, Urftuk moved up close enough to see the shiny Silver Bottle protruding out from the roots of the tree, reaching out to pick it up...

...The Mound shifted, the entirety of the Fungal tree moving with alarming speed, a massive maw opening and clamping down on Urftuk's arm <21HP>.
Tentacle-like Tendrils shots out, wrapping up the Orc, drawing him further in, preparing to consume him. Urftuk's yell of alarm echoed through the trees, being heard by all of his companions.
Cambrech could see his form, though the others could not(they do see the massive shifting in the vegitation, however.

OoC: Urftuk is about 60' away with light terrain/vegitation between you and he.

_Initiatives_

Teretha 19
Cambrech 17
Rith'Arnis 16
Nurin 15
Yrtchull 11
Vorath 10


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 21, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OoC:Vorath would be a BeeDwarf of anything, as he is beetle, not Spider, Argent



OOC: Dweetle. definatly a Dweetle.   

IC: Tell me Vorath. Don't you just hate it when the flora eat your Orcs? I mean really. What is it thinking? Nurin says with a wry smile and a crossbow bolt to the monster.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 21, 2003)

OOC:  I obviously, failed to convey that Cambrech's last statement was dripping with scorn and sarcasm.

OOC: Cambrech blames his cousin, Yurchtul's sister, for their and Urftuk's current situation.  She sold them out.

IC: Seeing Urftuk's situation Cambrech gives the alarm, and  scrambles to his feet and runs to help the orc.


----------



## Fanog (Nov 21, 2003)

_Stupid orc, surprised while keeping guard_, Rith'Arnis thinks as he hears the orc's muffled screams. The githzerai makes a quick leap, kicking his legs up to support him. Slowly, almost ceremoniously, he draws the slender blade from its scabbard. As he has done countless times before, he draws forth the power of cold vengeance. Channeling it through the battle mind, his will thrusts the power into the steel of his blade. _Power of wrath, make the blade strike true. I live today, let me survive to put vengeance to my enemies._

Purple flames dance over the yellow skin of Githzerai. Blade in hand, he stands and looks around him, seeking the source of danger.

(OOC: Manifesting Combat Prescience)


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 24, 2003)

ooc
Vorath will reactivate the cold on his bow and will move to a vantage point where he can take a shot.  He knows where the thing is via his tremor sense and wants to find a good place to let fly.  He'll climb a tree if he needs to.  He'll also full move if he needs to.  

I know its not my turn yet, but that's what he's going to do.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 24, 2003)

OoC:OK, Auto-Playing Teretha.

Teratha blast the Plant-Beast with a _Magic Missile_ <14HP>.

Cambrech moves through the undergrowth of lichen and fungus to see Urftuk some 60 feet from camp (after moving 30' or so himself) half engulfed by what appears to be a mass of mouldering vegitation, a [I[Huge[/I] mass, infact, with tendrils of ropey (sp?) growths wrapping the unfortunate Orc quite tightly.

OoC:You can still fire off a spell if you like, let me know.

Rith'Arnis manifests _Combat Prescience_, moving some 20-30' closer, blades in hand.

Nurin shootsa crossbow bolt into the massive plant-beast <4HP>.

The Plant-Monster fails to Swallow Urftuk,but bites him <21HP>.

Urftuk, _Raging_ fights as best he can, his reptilian claws and teeth <9HP>, determined not to end up as food for the plant kingdom.

Yrtchull (auto-play, but I'm sure he'd react strongly) Bellows in anger, vaulting low growing shrubs of myconid growth to attack the massive pile of mulch with an arrow from his Minotau-Horn Bow <hit,8HP>. Casting it aside, he draws _Grogrothol_ from it's place on hs back, theblade hissing with the sussurus of a thousand Damned Souls...
 <Not room for a a charge, or close enough for a melee attack this round, too much in the way>



Teratha is up again...

Teretha 19
Cambrech 17
Rith'Arnis 16
Nurin 15
Plant-Beast 13
Urftuk 12
Yrtchull 11
Vorath 10


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 25, 2003)

Am I to take it that Vorath moved too far to attack?  Where did he move?  Can he attack on this next round?


----------



## Uriel (Nov 25, 2003)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Am I to take it that Vorath moved too far to attack?  Where did he move?  Can he attack on this next round?




OoC:Sorry, my mistake...You are 30 feet away.

IC: Vorath finds a good vantage point onthe side of a mushroom stem and lets fly an arrow ,it sinking with a poof of flame and an icy hiss into the mass of the plant monster <12HP, including Fire and Ice>.

_Now_, teretha is up...


----------



## Thels (Nov 25, 2003)

Spitting out infernal curses for being neardepleted on spells, Teretha draws her crossbow to shoot at the fungus. Though her target is the fungus, she's not too worried about accidentally hitting Urftuk.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 25, 2003)

Teretha's bolt hits the Thing <7HP>.

Cambrech is up...


OoC:Everyone else, feel free to post.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 25, 2003)

Nurin shakes his bow and says, Well that's strange. The magic in my bow doesn't seem to be working. He takes another shot. Oh there it is! Strange how that happened.

ooc: The bow itself is +2 so he should have done 4 points not 2


----------



## Uriel (Nov 25, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Nurin shakes his bow and says, Well that's strange. The magic in my bow doesn't seem to be working. He takes another shot. Oh there it is! Strange how that happened.
> 
> ooc: The bow itself is +2 so he should have done 4 points not 2




OoC:Corrected, sorry.


----------



## Fanog (Nov 25, 2003)

Rith'Arnis carefully walks over to the source of battle. He pays special attention to the vegetation around him, hoping to note if any parts of the plants are safe, or if they are surrounded.

Once he reaches the unfortunate orc, he starts slashing at the vines, hoping that the enraged orc won't take his anger out on him when he's free.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 25, 2003)

Vorath will fire again if he has a clean shot.  If not, he will move to find a better shot.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 26, 2003)

Cambrech lets loose a searing light on the offending plant.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 26, 2003)

Cambrech hits the Plant-beast with his _Searing Light_ <17 HP>.

Rith'Arnis moves up, keeping clear of any other plants, attackingthe tendrils , though his blade fails to make much progress.

Nurin fires again , missing the thing, his arrow flying off into the undergrowth.

The Plant-Beast acts, trying in vain to Swallow Urftuk, lashing out at Rith'Arnis <1 hit from a tendril for 10HP slashing>.

Urftuk continues to claw and bite at the thing <13 HP>, loosening it's grip a bit.

Yrtchull finally has room to _Charge_, and he does so, burying the greatsword to the hilt in the fleshy mound of vegitation <Crit, 48HP total...>.

The Thing relaxes, it's Tendrils falling limp.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 26, 2003)

"That was a mighty strike, friend."  Vorath nods to Yrtchull as he approaches the fallen mass wondering what it was.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 2, 2003)

Urftuk, still _enraged_, pulls himself free of the mass of Vegitation.
Fuming, he holds aloft the Silver Bottle, smiling.
'Urftuk find _shiny_,Urftuk keep blood for drinking in _Shiny_...'


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 2, 2003)

Cambrech approaches Urftuk, "you need to be more careful my friend.  I won't always be around."  He then uses his wand to cure the orc.

  OOC:Tell me how many charges it takes to get him to full.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 2, 2003)

a Shiny? Prey tell dear _whatever your name is_... What Shiny? Nurin askes while stepping lightly over the dead husk of the plant.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 2, 2003)

OoC:It takes 4 charges from the Wand.

IC: Urftuk clutches the Silver Bottle close, saying 'This Shiny, Urftuk _find_ it.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 2, 2003)

Yrtchull pulls his massive blade from the Plant, rubbin his chin asking'Do any of you know what that thing was?'

Vorath has heard of a Plant thing like this, a _Tendrilicus_ it is called, he thinks...


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 2, 2003)

After looking the creature over for a few moments, Vorath says, "Perhaps it is a _Tendrilicus_.  I have not seen one before but I have heard tales of such a creature.  Few Deurgar of my clan have seen places such as this.  So when something like this is told around the evening meal, it does stand out."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 2, 2003)

Nurin smiles a wicked smile and says, Tendriculos or Testiculos I don't care. Lets get away from this carcus before it attracts preditors. The drow priest chants a short song and takes to the air. (casts fly) We shall see what is ahead for the party.


----------



## Fanog (Dec 3, 2003)

Rith'Arnis looks at the triumphant orc with his regular grim look on his face. He cluthes a hand to the wound at his side as he walks back to where he was seated before. 

"So, we got beaten up because he couldn't keep a decent watch and got distracted by a worthless piece of silverware? Yrtchull, if you're going to let him stand watch, at least make sure he does a proper job of it." Obviously, the unexpected combat and his wound haven't improved the Githzerai's mood.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 3, 2003)

Nurin looks down from on high and see the Gith clutching his side. Rith'Arnis? Would you accept aid from Vhaeraun? He can make you well.


----------



## Fanog (Dec 3, 2003)

Rith'Arnis nods at Nurin, walking over to the drow priest. "If you would... It seems like we're in this together, we all provide that which we have."

He looks at the drow and stands ready to receive the spells that would heal his wound.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 3, 2003)

Nurin licks his lips in an almost oscene way and says It would be my pleasure. He will loose Detect Traps for Cure serious wounds.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 4, 2003)

Yrtchull nods at Rith'Arnis's words, moving off with Urftuk to have a _word_ with the Orc.

Nurin's spell heals RithArnis' <18HP> wound, the power of Vhaeraun evident in the channeling.

The Orc returns a few moments later lookng sheepish, his exhuberance gone.
Yrtchull, for his part, seems much more sober and sensible than he has been of late, pulling out a Map of the surrounding area as compiled by hm and hid former band prior to getting captured by the Wizard.Teretha and Nurin are able to add from their maps and the course that they both took to get here.
*********************************************************
Teretha and followed Trogs(with a captured Rith'Arnis) from West of here,where there were several villages of goblins and at least one stronghold of Tanaruuks/Orogs.The former had been hostile and the latter begrudgingly neutral due to Teretha's Tiefling nature.

**********************************************************

Nurin followed South-East from the Caverns of Borog (which you may indeed still be within, as they go on and sprawl for quite a vast area). Yrtchull,Urftuk,Nurin and Cambrech know that that area houses many Troglodytes,Trolls,Kobolds,Derro and at least one Svirfneblin outpost, as well as rumours of a Lich.
**********************************************************

Vorath doesn't know where he is in relation to his (former?) village, though after the others fill in information, he figures that his Home was somewhere South of here.

OoC:Map now attasched to the first OoC Post for the thread.
Currently, the Party is in the Mushroom forest just North-East of the Wizard's Keep. To the East is unknown terrain...


----------



## Uriel (Dec 4, 2003)

OoC:ENWorld seems to be back in 'suck-ass' mode. It won't let me upload a Map...OK, I'll try and describe it generally. There is a big cavern where the Wizard's Keep sits. West is a tunnel or three where teretha tracked the trogs from. South are a few unknown tunnels, which may be where Vorath comes from, he thinks.
East is another cavern where you currently sit,at the edge of a large mushroom forest;the eastern portion of this chamber is a mystery.
South-East are several tunnels, one of which leads to the Caverns of Borog, and this is the tunnel that Yrtchull/Cambrech/Urftuk were brought via, and the one that Nurin used to follow them.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 4, 2003)

Looking at the map and pointing out what he knows, or thinks he knows, Vorath then says, "I do not wish to return to my home, not like this; not until I have extracted my revenge.  Where best, then, shall we go?"


----------



## Uriel (Dec 4, 2003)

New OoC with Map Link..er, sorry, it's BIG
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1252425#post1252425


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 4, 2003)

I say we head North east into the mushroom forest. Maybe we'll find some travelers to accost.Nurin says.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 4, 2003)

OOC:Uh, I hate to be a stick in the mud.  But priests of Vhaeraun, can't cure spontaniously, they cause wounds.  That's why Cambrech has been using the wand.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 4, 2003)

Just read the update on the nature of the campaign.  Nothing like pulling the rug out from under someone.  Now I have no idea what Cambrech wants to do.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 4, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Just read the update on the nature of the campaign.  Nothing like pulling the rug out from under someone.  Now I have no idea what Cambrech wants to do.



Let's call that a moment of lunacy for me.
I didn't mean to pull the rug out.Please forgive my misstep,as Cambrech is ever bit as important (more right now, as Yrtchull isn't a PC) in considering direction.I'm sure he wants Revenge as well.
Our option is to recruit someone (a more serious player) for Yrtchull, which I'd rather do, frankly than play him as an NPC. I was just saying that you folks are free to pick a direction if you wish other than following him back to the City. In order to take on his sisters, he'll need a 'Plan' which I feel a Player should be in charge of, and not me.As well, getting a bit more tough as a group would be very good (i.e. gaining a level or two more). Anyone have a suggestion for a competent Player for Yrtchull? Shouldn't I/we be doing this in the other thread ?


----------



## Uriel (Dec 4, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> OOC:Uh, I hate to be a stick in the mud.  But priests of Vhaeraun, can't cure spontaniously, they cause wounds.  That's why Cambrech has been using the wand.



OoC: Duly noted, someone will have to use an alternative, or perhaps a rest?


----------



## Thels (Dec 4, 2003)

Teretha yawns. _Stupid!_ She was observing the others moving about, wondering if they would come to a constructive plan, but as time passed, her interest diminished. _Well, time to break this up!_

Making a little cough to draw attention, Teretha speaks: "I'm sorry to break your bubble, but we should focus on the current, before thinking of nice future plans. The first order of business is getting out of here to a spot that is less open, so it's less likely to be visited by passerby's and makes us less vulnerable. We've already seen what happens if we just linger here." Teretha glances at Urftuk asshe says so.

Inhaling deeply, she continues: "Second order, resting. Appearantly we have several members in the group that have access to magics, be they arcane or divine in nature. Unless the others tap from something unknown by me, all of us need to rest for at least 8 hours straight to regain our powers. With spells, we will be vastly tougher. We've already tried to rest indoors once, so I'd really say we're up for it."

"Third point of the agenda, food and water. It's no use dodging all the monsters if we end up starving to death. But this shouldn't be too much of a problem, should it?", Teretha asks, while her eyes move from Cambrech to Nurin and back to Cambrech.

"Fourth note, but not at all unimportant. Introductions! I would prefer it if I know who I'm travelling with. We might also take the opportunity to tell each other about our powers, this way we are able to assist each other in emergencies,better." she finishes, taking a step back as she awaits any replies.

OOC: Do I know of a good hideing spot from the last time I passed here?


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 5, 2003)

Vorath tilts his chitinous head toward Teretha, his eerie, multi-facited eyes taking in her as a whole without needing to move his eyes or head.  He clicks softly before he speaks.  "I am Vorath.  I was a scout for the Deurgar people in my clan.  I am somewhat dangerous with a bow.  I would be happy to use my skills to scout ahead for the party, if you like."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 5, 2003)

Nurin sigh and says How oppressive. If I must be associated with you all My name is Nurin of house Albenashu. Vorath is my bodyguard and under my protections. I am a cleric of Vhaeraun and a skilled Crossbowman.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 5, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> OOC: Do I know of a good hideing spot from the last time I passed here?




OoC:You didn't actually come this way, you came from the West. Cambrech and Rith'Arnis both spot a small cave maybe 30 feet up the side of the Cavern Wall, it isn't too steep, and would be easy to get to.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 7, 2003)

Cambrech replies "Milady makes several interesting points.  Cambrech Ferach at your service at moment it seems.   I am Yrchtul's cousin and Nurin's fellow priest and I hope friend.  After all he did risk his life to rescue me.  As for abilities, like Nurin here I am a follower of Vhaeraun, as you have seen I have a soft spot for underdogs, he says looking to the half-orc.  However my resources are meager in that arena, Vhaeraun likes for us to be more self sufficient.  As for food and water you are correct in that with rest and and the change of spells they would be no problem.  

  As for plans I have none, other that getting strong enough to unseat that treacherous bitch of a cousin that put Yurchtul and myself in this place."


----------



## matthewbajda (Dec 8, 2003)

*sweeter*

"revenge is sweeter the closer it is, but alas, i am not going to run from weakness to my doom at the hand of those two bitch sisters of mine. nothing would please me better than to stist a dull knife in the spinal chord of Enraela, but rest the the nearest to my mind right now. that seems to be logical with our powers down and most of us weakend from our 'lovely vacation' at the castle. we can discuss where we are each most useful within a group"



with that, Yrtchull moves toward the cave that has been spotted out and starts to make his way up the wall toward to mouth, being aware that other denizens may have spotted the cave as a home already.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 8, 2003)

Nurin looks at Cambrech and sighs. Of all the people in the world do you really have to question if I'm your friend? Honestly with all we have gone through were more like blood brothers. If I didn't hate all of my brothers that is. I am always at your side and intend to stay that way.


----------



## Fanog (Dec 8, 2003)

Rith'Arnis steps close to Teretha during her speech, proclaiming his primary allegiance in doing so. After a few others have made introductions, he adds "Rith'Arnis, of the Third Eye", in a gruff and moody voice. "Planning is good. We should find out what there is to know on the wizard, and gather supplies to face him and his foul companions."

The githzerai makes ready to follow Yrtchulll to the western cave, supporting his aching side with one hand. Barely audible, he mutters under his breath. "Apparantly, the power of Vhaeraun is limited. Or of his priests, at least..." 

In general, he comments. "Let us rest, then, and plan our battle."


----------



## matthewbajda (Dec 9, 2003)

as yrtchull makes his way towards the mouth of the cave, he absently drops a hand across and behind his back and fingers his greatsword.   what plan did the fickle gods of the abyss have in mind for him? how low did he have to spiral? from the hands of the trogs to the dungeons of a mad wizard, to escaping into a maze of tunnels with a hodge podge group of "companions" to go about with.  yrtchull knew one thing though. there was strength in numbers, even if they had become something less than drow standards. there was still fodder left if he needed it when the time to confront his sisters came...


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 9, 2003)

Vorath skitters quietly to the mouth of the cave and pays close attention to the vibrations within the vary ground itself trying to determin if something lay within the cave.

(Vorath moves silently, looking and listening for any sign of danger.  His tremor sense allows him knowledge of anything touching the ground within 60 feet.  The cave is halfway up the wall, right?  He should be easily able to climb it with his spider climb ability and if need be, will let down a rope for the others)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 9, 2003)

Nurin follows the two Githyanki. He keeps his eyes out for trouble from the rear as much as from front or sides. For a priest he rarely prays for more than his spells each day but this is a rare occasion. Nurin whispers a psalm from the dread book of Vhaeraun.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 9, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Nurin follows the two Githyanki.



OoC: There is only 1 _Githzerei_. No Githyanki _yet_...
For the record Nurin,Cambrech and Yrtchull are Drow,Teretha is a Tiefling,Rith'Arnis is a gith_zerei_,Vorath is a Duergar(with Insectile teplate],Urftuk is an Orc(with reptilianTemplate).

IC

Vorath moved past Yrtchull, signalling for the Drow to halt a moment, as he easily climbs up the wall towards the cave. Likewise, Urftuk moves forwards, using his talons to easily scramble up the cliff-face after the Duergar.

At the opening of the cave, Urftuk puts a hand on Vorath's shoulder, saying softly ' I smell Derro...but they gone now,.'

Vorath remembers seeing Derro inthe attack on the Wizard's Keep. Perhaps they had recently occupied this cave...

Down below, Cambrech notes that a careful climb would result in a slow, if easy ascent.
<DC 10 Climb>


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 9, 2003)

Cambrech methodically makes his way up.

OOC:Take 10 on climb check.


----------



## matthewbajda (Dec 10, 2003)

Yrtchull waits for all that are going to make their way up and into the cave, looking each one over as they pass. as much to guard as to see what sort of beings he has cast his lot in with. as the others climb the wall to the mouth of the cave yrtchull makes one last quick search around the forest to see that they party has been followed. when the others have passed, he makes his way cautiously (take a 10 to be sure) up the sruface of the wall. once all are inside he drops a globe of darkness over the whole to keep it periodically hidden from anyone that might make their way by with a torch.

 once inside, and under the impression that the cave is secure... 

" as you all may or may not know, Cambrech and i have certain interests that we would still like to persue. If any of you would wish to join in aiding us you will be compensated for your help. i know some of you would like to go back and hunt down the wizard in the castle, but that my prove fatal seeing our present state.  i sugget that we first set up watch and get some rest before we make any final decisions as to what out plans are. i would like to be well prepared the next time i face my sisters again, so a bit of scouting would not hurt in the least. i can then savor the victory all the more. i will keep first watch for those that want to rest. we can either volunteer or draw straws to see who the next watch will be."

i wait for a response.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 10, 2003)

Where Cambrech goes so do I. Says Nurin and he floats up the cliff. (his fly spell probably still active for this feat.)


----------



## Uriel (Dec 10, 2003)

The cave scouted by Vorat with Urftuk at his side in case of trouble, the rest make their way up the cliff-face to the cave.
The whole affair isn't particularly impressive, going back maybe 20 feet, though there is room for all to get some rest in relative comfort (relative to a Dungeon cell anyways...).

At Yrtchull's speech, urftuk says (predictably)'Urftuk go where Master Fera..where Yrtchull go.Kill Sisters when Master say so.' Te Orc seems very interested in the chance to whet his vengeance upon the treacherous Ferach sisters.

Since he doesn't need any rest immediately for spell replenishment, Urftuk sets up the first watch at the cave's entrance (he does have _Scent_ as well...).

Vorath and Yrtchull easily provide the rest of the vigilance required for the others to gain back their much needed _power_, and all gain rest <Heal 8 HP for rest>.

OoC: All, please replenish/pick your spells and post them in the OoC thread.


----------



## Thels (Dec 10, 2003)

Teretha follows the others at a short distance into the cave, looking for a spot to rest, preferably in between Rith'Arnis and a wall, a little away from the drow. In Gith, she asks him: "I'm not too enthausiastic about sleeping with the likes of him, but it seems like we don't have much of a choice. Let's just hope the best of things." Addressing the whole party, she adds: "Ahh, it seems like we finally can get some muchneeded rest. A lady needs her sleep to retain her beauty."


----------



## Fanog (Dec 10, 2003)

The Githzerai leans against the cave wall and listens to Yrtchull. "I will be blunt and say that I care little for your sisters, or for any compensation you would offer. The wizard, though, will feel my blade. He has made enemies of all of us here... We will settle on a plan tomorrow."

As Rith'Arnis setttles in a low crouch, he speaks to Teretha. "My ring does not work yet, I will need sleep tonight. Trust me , I wil wake you when it is needed." The githzerai folds his blades into his lap, resting his arms on them. He closes his eyes, but remains awake for a while. As he is satisfied that he will not be betrayed, he starts concentrating on his body, purging the weariness of their escape and refilling his reshaping the power that his mind holds.


----------



## matthewbajda (Dec 10, 2003)

*agree*

Yrtchull nods his head solemnly at Rith'Arnis's words and takes a spot on the cave floor next to Urftuk.  He removes his great sword and lays the blade across his lap. concentrating on it from what it seems. content to pass the night in the cave rather than in the stench of a dungeon cell, lays his head back against the wall of the cave and closes his eyes. what will the next day bring. will they take time to hunt down this mage to get revenge? will they be strong enough a force to deal with his magic? what does it matter anymore. He is away from both the castle of the mage and the reach of his vile sisters.  He could start something anew... only tomorrow would tell. for now getting rest was the main concern.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 10, 2003)

Vorath has little to say but agrees to continue with this group.  He knows little of the wizard and trusts the words he has heard of revenge and vengeance.  His people have served the Drow before and Nurin seems as he claims. 

The bug-like Deurgar will take his possition to watch for the "night" in turn with Urftuk.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 10, 2003)

Nurin finds a spot in the darkness and sleeps fitfuly but well enough to gain his spells for morning.

Spell Load out:
Orisons:
·	Detect Poison
·	Light
·	Read Magic
·	Detect Magic
·	Detect Magic
1st Level
·	(D) Disguise Self
·	Bane
·	Cause Fear
·	Endure Elements
·	Cure Light Wounds
2nd Level
·	(D) Invisibility
·	Death Knell
·	Sound Burst
·	Hold Person
·	Cure medium Wounds
3rd Level
·	(D) Fly
·	Animate Dead
·	Dispel Magic
·	Invisibility Purge


----------



## matthewbajda (Dec 12, 2003)

yrtchull leans back and goes in meditation, intrigued yet warey about what dreams his blade will bring to him. will yrtchull be suffering at the hands of some demon, or will he be wielding the sword in batttle, reaping his enemies like a goblin slave would reap deep mushrooms? would the visions of his slumber bring lonely darkness,  or promises of triumph? no matter how may times Yrtchull would fall into reverie, he could never get over the thoughts at what dreams would come to him.
   when the morning comes, yrtchull awakens and waits for the others to rise knowing that if the group makes the decision to go back after the wizard they would need as much rest as they could get.  yrtchull looks over his belonging while waiting to make sure nothing has been damaged while in the clutches of the wizard and his cronies. after that is in order he lays his blade across his lap and waits.


----------



## matthewbajda (Dec 16, 2003)

*smoke some crack rocks*

though the cave is small and may be a bit cramped, yrtchull gets back to his feet and looks around the cave a bit more remembering what his henchman had mentioned about the smell of Derro being about. one can never be too careful in the underdark, especially when it comes to psychotic and  murderous Derro Dwarves.  

OOC: if nothing catches Yrtchull's eye, then he will procede to the mouth of the cave and keep watch while he waits for the others to awaken.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 16, 2003)

OoC:Your sleep will pass unmolested Can I get a spell  list for Teretha and Cambrech as well?  The OoC thread is fine.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 24, 2003)

The 'Night' passes without incident or molestation. Looking out the cave-mouth, animals could be seen stirring, myriad clouds of bats, bith tiny and large (even a trio of Dire bats in the distance,their forms lit by glowing fungi), the sound of large beast in the forest below shuffling along, the distant bleating of some unfortunate creature caught by a predator...

Where to now?
Revenge on the Wizard?
To Strike off somewhere new was an option, but where? The map had more than a few options. there was a fortune in power and wealth, as well as a million ways to die in the Underdark. One had to be canny,resourseful,lucky...


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 24, 2003)

Vorath wishes to sneak about to look for food, either hunting or foraging.  He wont go too far from the cave, not wanting to raise undo alarm or anything and the fact that he has some rations... But if he can find something, he would go after it.


----------



## matthewbajda (Dec 24, 2003)

*the numbers*

"Vorath, there are safety in numbers. if you do not object, it may be the wiser to send Uftuk with you. he will not interfere, but may be of some aid.

Does anyone else have any ability in the art of hunting game? it would be futile to send a whole party out to get food when a select skilled few could do more. 

Before vorath goes, i would like to know where he stands on our options. i plan to discuss our plans and be gone before out presence is known to any of the locals."


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 25, 2003)

Vorath has no objections to that.  "It is wise." He says in his pronounced, exagerated diction, clicking voice. 

He waits for a moment to see who volunteers.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 25, 2003)

Vorath and Urftuk descend down the wall (both finding purchase easy with their newfound forms), moving off into the Myconid Forest.

An hour later, neither has found much that the rest of the group would find appetizing, although the beetle and lizard respectively) in them rather enjoy the 6" long grubs that they have unearthed <Survival roll total 12 for Vorath, 13 for Urftuk...not a great result>. They havem however, managed to find a few edible mushrooms and a small stream (all water skins filled).

As they prepare to move back to the cave (or further, if they wish), Vorath lifts his head in alarm. Something (or several somethings) are moving towards their position. Vorath can't tell what they are but Urftuk leans over,sniffing and says 'Grimlocks...' The orc looks to Vorath for direction, his massive greataxe clenched between scaled hands.
The grimlocks are perhaps 30 yards away in the Forest, hunting and foraging themselves, perhaps.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 25, 2003)

"Hunt no, but food and water I can provide."  replies Cambrech to the question.


----------



## matthewbajda (Dec 25, 2003)

*grimlocks*

 only the abyss could plan such great timing! yrtchull exclaims rather snidely, sliding his balde from his back and moving towards the front of the cave entrance.  At least we have the high ground. stand ready in case there is some action. i would personally rather avoid a conflict so close to the castle and in such a state, but if we cant lay up here and go un-noticed, we should at least be at the ready. we can discuss our course of action soon enough. Uftuk, can you tell how many grimlocks are out there?


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 25, 2003)

OOC:Uh, I think the grimlocks are with the hunters, not those in the cave.  Which, by the way, Uftuk is one of the hunters.  You sent him to protect the dwarf.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 25, 2003)

OOC: I think the bug and the lizard are away from the cave, sort of alone.
How much does Vorath know of Grimlocks?  Does he know they have Blindsight and Scent (or rather, in character terms, area awareness and a great sense of smell)  If he knows these things... he'll want to try to remain very still and try to slip to the nearest tree/giant mushroom/whatever.  If he does not, his first instinct is to try to sneak back to the cave where he has some back up and a bottlenecked defensable possition.  Either way, he'll draw his bow and try to indicate to Urftuk to hold his axe at the ready and not attack.  

Worst case senario, Vorath would like to try to get off a surprise attack and signal the others with a flaming arrow to the mouth of the cave.  At best, he'd like to hide, let the grimlocks slip by him and make his way unnoticed back to the cave.

This is, of course, dependant upon how many Grimlocks there are.  I am assuming that we are greatly outnumbered.  If there are only a few, say 3-5, Vorath will feel confident that the two "freaks" can take them.  

So, before he does anything, Vorath tries to determine how many Grimlocks there are.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 25, 2003)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> OOC: I think the bug and the lizard are away from the cave, sort of alone.
> How much does Vorath know of Grimlocks?  Does he know they have Blindsight and Scent (or rather, in character terms, area awareness and a great sense of smell)  If he knows these things... he'll want to try to remain very still and try to slip to the nearest tree/giant mushroom/whatever.  If he does not, his first instinct is to try to sneak back to the cave where he has some back up and a bottlenecked defensable possition.  Either way, he'll draw his bow and try to indicate to Urftuk to hold his axe at the ready and not attack.
> 
> Worst case senario, Vorath would like to try to get off a surprise attack and signal the others with a flaming arrow to the mouth of the cave.  At best, he'd like to hide, let the grimlocks slip by him and make his way unnoticed back to the cave.
> ...




OoC:Yes, they have Scent and Blindsight.
And yes, it is only urftuk and Vorath, the others are some ways away,in the cave...

IC

Vorath freezes, though he knows that when they grimlocks draw near enough, they will_see_ Urftuk and himself.


Vorath can clearly see five grimlocks, their natural grey camoflouge being a detriment in the brightly colored fungal forest. Two of the grimlocks were sniffing close to the ground, following some trail. This is not where the Vorath and Urftuk had come from, so they must be following something else.


Closer the sightless beings draw, within 50 feet now...


OoC:So, what say you, of Buggy Duergar?


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 25, 2003)

Vorath looks to Urftuk to confirm that he is ready.  When the Grimlocks get within 30 feet of him (So that he can use his Point Blank Shot and Sneak Attack bonus) he will make his attack, Then, as quickly as possible, fire a flaming shot up to the mouth of the cave to get the attention of his companions inside.  (of course, if one of them is in the mouth of the cave, looking out or something, he will not aim anywhere that could hit them.  Vorath figures that Urftuk will charge.  If he does, Vorath will fire first at any Grimlock attempting to get around behind him.  

Vorath is not inclined to fight, but feels there is little chance to get around them with their special senses.  (Not unlike his own tremor sense)  So if some opportunity presents itself to avoid the battle, he will try to take it.  

Vorath closes his eyes and concentrates on the touch of the Grimlocks' feet upon the ground.  He knows where each one is and how far away they are... he steels himself before looking into Urftuk's eyes and nodding, saying "Koçår-cha," ignighting the magical fire of his bow and stepping out to fire.


----------



## matthewbajda (Dec 25, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> An hour later, neither has found much that the rest of the group would find appetizing, although the beetle and lizard respectively) in them rather enjoy the 6" long grubs that they have unearthed <Survival roll total 12 for Vorath, 13 for Urftuk...not a great result>. They havem however, managed to find a few edible mushrooms and a small stream (all water skins filled).




(OOC) this part here threw me off... i thought they had returned after an hour, but it seems that they have not. ignore that last post by me.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 29, 2003)

OoC:So does Vorath wish to fight or flee or something else? Urftuk is going with whatever you choose. He's no leader (he is a ginsu-machine that dishes huge damage, however...).


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 29, 2003)

Nurin paces the cave wondering what mischief the non-drow have gotten into and if it's more fun than pacing.
Where are they? If they don't show soon I'm going to be forced to eat these rations I have. and _God of the darkness_ I don't want to do that!


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 30, 2003)

No, he's going to fight.  IF something came up that gave him a chance to hide away, he would take it... but he's ready to fight and launch those arrows (first a sneak attack to one of the grimlocks and the second to the mouth of the cave.)


----------



## Uriel (Dec 30, 2003)

The 'M's are mushroom tree trunks.

OoC:And the fight is on!
Funny, I was just talking to mathewbajda today about Grimlocks (we are both fans) and how they aren't just tje mindless buthchering machines, what with the Underdark HB now...
I thought you guys might have tried to parley.


IC

The Grimlocks draw nearer and nearer until Vorath sees his chance.Taking aim at one of the five targets, he looses his arrow.
Right as the lead grimlock is looking up suddenly, having detected Vorath and Urftuk, an arrow trailing whispy flames and freezing ice slams into his chest, knocking him to the ground, dead.

A hand axe sails out of the cover as well, just missing splitting the skull of another Grimlock.

_Round One_

Vorath <15> turns and fires an arrow back at the cave where his allies wait...
Nurin definately sees this, noting that it comes from perhaps a good 200 yards away.

The Grimlock Leader <13>, having _Scented_ as well as _Seen_ with his blindsight just where the enemy were, moves up to attack 9no Charge, though), swinging his battle axe at Urftuk <10HP>, snarling an insult in his native tongue.

Urftuk <12> responds, winding up a massive swing <PA for 3, ht, 21 HP>, knocking the arrogant smirk from the grimlock's face, though failing to drop him.

Grimlocks <11>
One Grimlock _Charges_ Vorath, though his blow misses the insectile Dwarf.
The other two Grimlocks move closer, but can't get close enough to melee...


----------



## Uriel (Dec 30, 2003)

Fight among the Mushrooms...


----------



## matthewbajda (Dec 31, 2003)

*It's On!*









*OOC:*


 Does only Nurin see the arrow go up, or do we all? i am guessing the arrow does not make it to the mouth of the cave. i guess i will wait to see what Uriel says before i make a reply. i am just trying to get things going that's all.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 31, 2003)

matthewbajda said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Does only Nurin see the arrow go up, or do we all? i am guessing the arrow does not make it to the mouth of the cave. i guess i will wait to see what Uriel says before i make a reply. i am just trying to get things going that's all.











*OOC:*




OoC:I rolled for everyone,actually. Nurin was the only one to be in the right place and make the Spot Check. I'm sure he will mention it (as soon as Argent is online), so no problem there. the arrow actually slammed into the cliff wall, not into the cave itself. No need to apologize for being active. Oh, and if I were you, I'd look out for Gnomes on Dire Bats, I'm just saying...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 31, 2003)

Nurin sees the arrow and quickly turns to the rest of the campers. Well well well, It seems there will be bloodshed for breakfast. Companions and Gith. We have a battle outside. let us away. With that said Nurin casts fly on himself and launches intio the air. once he finds the Grimlocks he will "Rain down bolts from above".


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 31, 2003)

Vorath will take a five foot step back so that he is 10 feet away and fire his bow into the nearest Grimlock.


----------



## matthewbajda (Dec 31, 2003)

*yuck*

" what they have found better be a better delicacy than the grubs and worms of the wizards dungeon. I am not used to such filth! It will be good to work some of the soreness out of my arms with a good row."

Yrtchull climbs down the cliff face. (taking a ten) he doesnt really care too much for the duergar that he does not entirely know, and is not too worried about the brut power that Uftuk has.  once down, Yrtchull will run to the general direction of which he sees Nurin flying. Blade drawn and lusting for battle.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 31, 2003)

_The Battle_

Vorath steps back and fires<hit,14HP,dead Grimlock>, felling the adversary.

The Grimlock Leader,_Raging_,slashes at Urftuk <hit,12HP>.

Urftuk, keeping his head about him, puts all into his swing <PA3,hit,24HP>, nearly felling the Grimlock,blood gushing from the creature's chest in great spurts.

The way clear, a second Grimlock _Charges_ Vorath, missing his with it's Battle Axe.

The last Grimlock moves in on Urftuk, ploughing through the rough undergrowth near the Orc, swinging and missing him with it's Axe.

*********************************************************

Nurin casts _Fly_

Yrtchull begins his descent down the cliff face.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 31, 2003)

Cambrech follows Yrchtul down the cliff and to the battle, ready with sword or spell if it is needed.

OOC:Cambrech also takes 10 on the climb check.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 1, 2004)

Vorath takes another five foot step back.  He is edging his way around the mushroom stem toward Urftuk.   He fires a flaming arrow into the Grimlock that just charged him.  With the five foot step back, he should again be 10 feet away from it when he fires.

"Urftuk, are you alright?" The insectoid Deurgar shouts over his shoulder as he hears the second growl of pain coming from the reptillian orc.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 4, 2004)

*sweet tender roni*

yrtchull can't help but think of a rothe meat and a sweet fungi salad as he makes his way down the cliff. his mind floats back to his home and the luxuries that he took part in. thoughts of home do not come so easy as the vision of Enraela and Gentaria make their way into yrtchull's mind. the betrayal, the war, and the vacation in the wizard's castle has not made anything easier. the only comfort was the blade. it was always there... it would always be there. waiting, watching, scheming.  it would be there in battle when he needed it, to wade through the prey with great arcs. wading through the meat.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 4, 2004)

*sweet tender roni*

yrtchull can't help but think of a rothe meat and a sweet fungi salad as he makes his way down the cliff. his mind floats back to his home and the luxuries that he took part in. thoughts of home do not come so easy as the vision of Enraela and Gentaria make their way into yrtchull's mind. the betrayal, the war, and the vacation in the wizard's castle has not made anything easier. the only comfort was the blade. it was always there... it would always be there. waiting, watching, scheming.  it would be there in battle when he needed it, to wade through the prey with great arcs. wading through the meat.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 6, 2004)

OoC:Sorry all. Bad connection probs/holidays have conspired against me.
Wrapping this up.

IC

Vorath moves back, feeling immensely satisfied as the Grimlock falls, a burning face for his troubles.

The grimlock leader swings and misses Urftuk.

Urftuk winds up, roaring <PA4> and slams into the Grimlock leader, beheading him <24 HP>, spraying blood upon the ground in huge gouts.

The nearest Grimlock turns and runs, disappearing quickly into the undergrowth, his companion quick behind. There was easier prey this day in the forest...


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 6, 2004)

*just moving*

yrtchull is still trying to get to the general area in which the battle took place. keeping an eye on the where abouts of Nurin, using the wizard as a guiding beacon


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 6, 2004)

Cambrech follows behind as fast as he can, while still remaining alert to any futher threats.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 7, 2004)

Vorath checks over the reptillian orc to see if his wounds are ok.  After being satisfied that he is hurt but not in any mortal peril, he'll look around.  If he sees Nurin flying above, he'll try to signal him that the grimlocks have fled into the surrounding mushrooms stalks.  

"I believe that Urftuk scared them off."  Is the answer Vorath will give when first asked about the attackers.  He doesn't want to say much more than that.  He is a bit embarrased that he got "caught" in that situation in the first place, being a proud Duergar Scout.   Though, he feels that between the horrible transformation and the many months of enprisonment have dulled his skills.  He makes a greater effort to not rely on the Tremor sense.  He was a good scout before he could sense the vibrations of things making contact with the ground, he should only be better now.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 7, 2004)

Nurin lands amongst the pair, followed a few moments later by Cambrech and Yrtchull, both on foot. The Scene is one of carnage, though of a limited nature. three Grimlocks lie butchered upon the ground. Urftuk is currently tearing away at a mass of tough flesh taken from one of them...'Strong Warrior, good Heart.He strong, but not as strong as Urftuk!'
The Orc roars loudly, then quiets at a glance from his Master.Sheepishly, Urftuk continues to devour the Grimlocks _heart_...

Vorath sees that Urftuk is wounded, though not terribly so.

When Nurin lands, he notices something upon the ground and by the time Yrtchull and Vorath run up, he is sitting upon a rock and happily munching away upon a large cave cricket( about a half foot long, tastes like chicken  ).
There is a bag full of them as well as one full of truffles and other lichen. The Grimlocks droped them when they moved in to attack Vorath and Urftuk.

OoC:There is enough food for the group for 3 days at least).


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 9, 2004)

*the winds*

"well now that we have some rations for the next couple of days, as meager as they are, lets make a decision about where to go. I say we head towards a more easterly direction in on of the many routes that lead out of this casm, but if the bulk of the party wants to head else where Uftuk and i will surely join in. i say the most south east tunnel seems as good as any in this wretched waste.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 9, 2004)

Cambrech approaches the orc then glances to his cousin "I think we need to get him some armor, this is becoming to frequent."  He then applies a cure serious wounds.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 9, 2004)

Vorath munches on a few cave crickets wishing to himself that he had a spot of honey and some wafers.  Though, with a sense of loss, the longing for the honey and wafers comes from his memory of such a meal rather than the pallet actually craving it.  For a moment he fears its one more evidence of his physical change but brushes aside the thought in lue of the more comfortable thought that he's been a prisoner for months, starved and living off of less than desireable foods.  The simple fact that he's eating something _else_ is all that he needs.

Vorath looks to the south and something feels too hauntingly familiar about it.  Could that be where his home is?  "East sounds good to me as well."  Vorath says with a last glance south.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 9, 2004)

East sounds fine to me. As long as there will be the pain and torture of others I'm game. Nurin says as he pulls the legs off his crickets just to see them squirm in pain before he eats them.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 9, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Cambrech approaches the orc then glances to his cousin "I think we need to get him some armor, this is becoming to frequent."  He then applies a cure serious wounds.




OoC:He wears a chain shirt, if I didn't mention it before. Anything heavier and it will mess with his Barbarian abilities.Poor guy only has a 12 Dex...at least _Reptilian_ gives him some NA...
CSW heals him 22 HP...he's fine now.

IC

Urftuk grins at Cambrech, looking nothing so much as a happy child. A Seven foot tall child with crocodilian fangs and arms the size of small barrels that is.
After a moment, Urftuk pulls something out of his Satchel, a small Amulet made from bits of Malachite and Silver, a small bat skull forming it's center-piece.The thing is bloody (just a bit, and looking _very_ recent).
Saying 'Urftuk took this offa big Grimlock.Now your,thanks to you,Cam-brecchk.' The orc drops the Amulet into Cambrech's hand and shuffles off, swinging a new Battle Axe that looks more like a toy compared to his Great Axe.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 10, 2004)

*on the way*

"lets be off as soon as possible, the farther i am away from this place the better. is there anyone behind? if so, lets collect them and make our way to the southeast tunnel."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 10, 2004)

Cambrech cast detect magic on the amulet.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 10, 2004)

matthewbajda said:
			
		

> "lets be off as soon as possible, the farther i am away from this place the better. is there anyone behind? if so, lets collect them and make our way to the southeast tunnel."




You notice for the first time that Rith'Arnis is not with the group anymore. The last anyone saw of him was when you all bedded down to rest.

Cambrech indeed Detects a faint _Transmutation_ on the newly gifted Amulet.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 10, 2004)

What about his mage companion?


----------



## Uriel (Jan 10, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> What about his mage companion?




Teretha was asleep when Rith'Arnis disappeared.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 11, 2004)

Nurin sees the loss of Rith'Arnis as a godsend. My only concern is if Rith'Arnis were to try to stop us from accomplishing our goals. The Drow stops and thinks for a moment and says Come to think of it we have no goals. What harm can he do? and takes off into the air. We were headed east if I'm not mistaken. and we all know I'm not.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 11, 2004)

Travelling East througthe mushroom forest,the group (with Nurin flying above) makes decent headway. In fact, there seemto be several paths long-trd through the wood. Perhaps the Grimlocks, perhaps others...
It is perhaps a mere 200 yards from where Vorath and Urftuk had their battle that the bodies of two Grimlocks are found on the trail, heading in the same direction that the band now travels. The cause of their deaths is apparent, as there are several small bolts or arows protruding from their backs and sides (and indeed their fronts as well, when Urftuk boots them over).

Above, Nurin sees nothing out of the ordinary, although he is beginning to feel a bit of a sitting duck, as the sounds of the various creatures that inhabit the great cavern are echoing off of the walls and ceiling...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 11, 2004)

Nurin alights amongst the band of adventurers and sighs, Travel can be so tedius. Lets have some sport while we go along. He says I spy with my little eye....


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 11, 2004)

*war mongers*

yrtchull makes and inspection of the bolts to see if he can recognize the make. 

"keep an eye out. action may arise."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 12, 2004)

matthewbajda said:
			
		

> yrtchull makes and inspection of the bolts to see if he can recognize the make.
> 
> "keep an eye out. action may arise."



The bolts are small, though not so small as hand drow crossbow bolts.
They look unfamiliar, however.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 12, 2004)

yrtchull states rather sarcastically.
"great."  "at least they aren't drow make. My guess though i cant be sure is maybe Troglodyte or some other smaller humanoid. let's keep moving


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 12, 2004)

"Well, life is never boring, heh cousin."


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 12, 2004)

Vorath will take point, keeping his senses alive for any sign of danger.  He is not happy about the bolts that have killed the Grimlocks.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 13, 2004)

*bitches*

"things are sure to get even more interesting when we find those female cousins of yours....  interesting and sweet"


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 16, 2004)

*ho hum*

yrtchull will make a listen, and search check to see if he finds anything of amusement.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2004)

Seeing no need to waste good flesh, Nurin will animate dead on what bodies he can. I just love what I've done with them. So much more interesting then when they lived.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 17, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Seeing no need to waste good flesh, Nurin will animate dead on what bodies he can. I just love what I've done with them. So much more interesting then when they lived.




OoCo you have the components, hmmm? I only ever care if they have a value listed. We shall assume that you do ,I'll look/whatever later, as I am really tired, but I wanted to get something on this thread posted.

IC

Moaning as a semblannce of Life is instilled in them, the two Grimlocks stir and begin to rise...which immediately sends Urftuk into a frothing state. Hefting his axe and pushing Yrtchull aside , the Orc prepares to hack the Zombies apart, until Cambrech chimes in with a 'Hold, they are on our side'.

Urftuk relaxesa bit, although he keeps his Axe in hand.

Ahead, Vorath notes that the forest seems to be thinning a bit, and there is some form of big rock formation looming through the fungal trees.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 17, 2004)

I'll signal the group then dart off to one side, which ever seems to have the most cover, to try to get a new vantage point of the looming rock formation.  If at all possible, I'd like to get around the side some 150 feet away to have a look behind it.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 18, 2004)

*keep on movin' don't stop. NO~*

Yrtchull will continue on the general course making sure to take care of points that might be used as ambush points for the party. 









*OOC:*


 Say no to drugs


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 19, 2004)

seeing the rock formations ahead makes yrtchull uneasy.  he stops and addresses the party.

"maybe we should stagger our entrance and exit from the formation of boulders so we do not all get trapped in case of ambush. we are still close to whoever or whatever it was that felled those Grimlocks."


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 21, 2004)

yrtchull tries to communicate telepathically with is sword to see if it can give him a reply. the sword is rather new to him, and he has not learned all of its power. 

{ooc} ROCK ON!


----------



## Uriel (Jan 22, 2004)

OoC: Yrtchull has had the sword for a very long time...




			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> I'll signal the group then dart off to one side, which ever seems to have the most cover, to try to get a new vantage point of the looming rock formation.  If at all possible, I'd like to get around the side some 150 feet away to have a look behind it.




Moving off alone around the left side of the rock formation, Vorath keeps to the cover and keeps his eyes,ears and antenae alert. Making his way around, he finds that there is less dense vegitation on the other side of the formation, so that little cover would be given withing 60 feet or so of it.
There does seem to be a cleft on the far side of the rock,however, perhaps 3 feet wide and 5 feet tall.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 22, 2004)

Vorath is going to try to sneak slowly up toward the rock formation and keep his tremorsense on that cleft for any signs of someting inside there.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 22, 2004)

Nurin keeps pace with the rest looking here and there for trouble. He is trying to remember some prayers for weary travelers.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 22, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Vorath is going to try to sneak slowly up toward the rock formation and keep his tremorsense on that cleft for any signs of someting inside there.




Vorath can feel something moving about just inside the opening of the Rock, something _medium_ sized, perhaps a little larger than himself.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 22, 2004)

.............


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 23, 2004)

*OOC:*


 do the drow in this party know drow sign language? i know that is a D&D thing, but have you adapted it to this setting? if so...

yrtchull will sign to his cousin "be careful of ambush"

yrtchull will also try to speak telepathically with his blade.
"can you sense anything?"


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 24, 2004)

*shoot man...*









*OOC:*


 like sands in the hourglass... so are the days of our lives...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 24, 2004)

NUrin says in whispered tones Well? What are we waiting for? If something is in the crevace why not shoot first and ask the corpes later?


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't think that anyone knows somethings in there yet... but Vorath will try to get the groups attention and point to the cave then himself and then run his hands around the approximate size he thinks what ever is in there is... then he'll point back at the cave.  When he feels that the group understands him, he will move as close as he can, but not more than 50 feet, and take up a possition where he can provide cover fire into the hole should something move to come out at the group as they come around the side at it. He'll used flaming arrows to be more noticable to the group should he have to fire.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 24, 2004)

*brothah's gonna work it out.*









*OOC:*


 uriel, are you going to make a check to make sure we understand what is going on for what Vorath is signaling to us or should we just go with it... i will just go with us as understanding.

"does it ever end? it seems like we can't escape confrontation from what Vorath is trying to convey to us.  Nurin wants to charge in and blast, which is great by all means. it may very well be easier than sneaking by. We are also low on any usable equipment. Is anyone into the idea of a parlay? it seems, from what Vorath says, that there is only one and we may be able to use that to our advantage. either a guide or a prisoner"


----------



## Uriel (Jan 25, 2004)

matthewbajda said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> uriel, are you going to make a check to make sure we understand what is going on for what Vorath is signaling to us or should we just go with it... i will just go with us as understanding.[/COLOR]











*OOC:*




OoC:Sure


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 25, 2004)

Cambrech looks to his cousin "we will need allies in our battle with dear cuz.  But this may not be the time."  He shrugs his shoulders clearly undecided.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 25, 2004)

Showing more feeling than he has in a while Nurin pats Cambrech on the shoulder and says, We will deal with this as it come to us. And then we will feast on their blood.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 26, 2004)

"well, let's not stand around in the open waiting to be picked off. shall we parlay or kill what ever it is in there and be done with it? speak up."


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 26, 2004)

Vorath naturally cannot hear the conversation in the group but watches them and the small cave intently.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 28, 2004)

*lets get some action going!*

"well, i was never one to parlay, and especially if it is one of the inferior races. lets just make this short and as possible. no sense in going from the spiderweb into the maw. we'll make a half moon shape around the rock to cover both sides and then go in from there."

yrtchull signals to Vorath that he intends to go in to investigate/terminate the threat that lays inside the crevice of the rock. he then moves in with his sword drawn.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 28, 2004)

Vorath sees the signal and draws his bowstring taunt, ready to loose a flaming arrow.  He intends to provide cover fire for the party then once they reach the crevice, he is going to charge in behind them.  If he sees any movement, he'll fire into the cave to both warn them and harm what ever it is.  If for some reason there is something in that cave that he WOULDN"T want to shoot, He'd probably have to make a reflex save as he is poised and ready to fire.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 28, 2004)

Nurin follows the rest around the crevace.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 28, 2004)

Moving around, Yrtchull and Nurin come to the opening in the big rock, perhaps 4 feet wide and 5 or 6 feet tall. Seeing nothing directly within, Yrtchull moves in, his massive sword held ready . Ducking within, Yrtchull sees a small chamber with a rapidly descending tunnel leading off and _down_...A moment later, an axe comes from seemingly nowhere, missing him and smashing into the wall.
A Grimlock stands before him, snarling and preparing to swing back around at the Drow

_Initiative_
Yrtchull 17
Grimlock 14

OoC:Yrtchull is blocking the entrance, and the Grimlock is blocking him from getting in any farther, so it's a duel at this point...


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 29, 2004)

yrtchull will drop his greatsword, pull his short sword, then attack. he would like to intimidate the grimlock while doing so...

in abyssal" i will drink your blood."


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 29, 2004)

Vorath moves forward to the group and takes up a "rear guard" possition to watch and make sure nothing comes up behind them.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 30, 2004)

matthewbajda said:
			
		

> yrtchull will drop his greatsword, pull his short sword, then attack. he would like to intimidate the grimlock while doing so...
> 
> in abyssal" i will drink your blood."




<Drop,free,attack Standard.Intimidation will have to wait for another round, unless you wished to do it first...>

Yrtchull switches swords, hesitating a moment, as _Grogrothul_ fights against his Will, unwilling to be set aside. Yrtchull proves the stronger, however, and he stabs the Grimlock twice <9 and 7HP>, watching with satisfaction as it slumps,dead...


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 31, 2004)

*too many actions*









*OOC:*


 i wanting sure if intimidate was something that happened durning action or if it was an action itself. it is all ok now though, since the grimlock is dead

[IC] yrtchull will wipe the blood of the grimlock off the blade onto the grimlocks clothing and put it back. he will pick up his demon blade and put it across his back. he will make a quick search of the corpse then move into the crevice so that the rest of the party can move past.

"be careful, there may be more about"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 31, 2004)

Perhaps then we should have my new "friends" take the lead? Nurin says pointing to the Undead Grimlocks.


----------



## matthewbajda (Feb 2, 2004)

"that's a wicked idea. i like it. they can set off the traps and possibly provide some sort of cloaking for us. they are relatively fresh kills, so they shouldnt smell different to the other grimlocks. lets see what we can find in this crevice first."

yrtchull will still search around the crevice to see if he can find anything on the corpse or along the walls...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 2, 2004)

Nurin smiles showing his sharpened teeth. Wicked ideas are what I'm all about cousin.


----------



## matthewbajda (Feb 5, 2004)

yrtchull goes out after looking around the crevice to signal to the rest of the group that the coast is clear and that they may procede as usual...as least as usual for the environment that is the underdark.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 5, 2004)

The body of the Grimlock holds little of note. A few teeth and other crude trinkets, a well fashioned steel battle Axe, Duergar in make, most likely.
He does have a small gold nugget <perhaps worth 20 GP> on a thong around his neck.

Nurin's Zombies move to the fore, as instructed and proceed down the corridor, which is descending quite steeply.

OoC:Follow them, I suppose, folks? The corridor is winding and about 6 feet wide at the biggest point, usually 4 or 5 feet at most places.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 5, 2004)

Yes we follow.


----------



## matthewbajda (Feb 6, 2004)

yrtchull will go back and follow after he has signaled the rest of the party.









*OOC:*


 lead on, oh undead ones!


----------



## Uriel (Feb 6, 2004)

Down the tunnel you go, with the two Undead in the lead, followed a short distance by Yrtchull, Nurin and urftuk. Behind are Cambrech and Vorath
<Since he hasn't chimed in, I put him in the rear, on the count of his ability to twart Flanking/Suprise>

Yrtchull and Nurin can see perhaps 20 feet at a go,as the tunnel has little in the way of straight corridors. With a grunt, the Zombies suddenly disappear...

...Yrtchull looks down into the pit, some 40 feet below, seeing one of the Zombies wriggling,it's body shattered and broken. Had one of the living been in front, they might have ended up the same.

There is a pit some 10 feet across in front of you.  On the other side, the passage continues. It looks as if the 'pit' was the result of some seismic activity, and the chamber below looks as if it might open up onto a larger area itself as well...

<DC 10 Jump check to get across.As per the PH, you can't 'take 10' on something where danger/damage is involved.>


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 6, 2004)

Cambrech follows. 

OOC:I'm here.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 6, 2004)

Vorath will climb up the wall.  It is possible he is strong enough to carry someone along the wall if they don't think they can jump... but Vorath isn't that strong.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 6, 2004)

What a waste. They had so much more death in them. I guess they served thier master well though. He says and tries to jump the pit.


----------



## matthewbajda (Feb 7, 2004)

"better them than us though," yrtchull says with a wicked smile. "lets just make sure that we dont have any more of those pits show up now that they are gone. I'm going to head into the pit to make sure we won't be attacked from behind. i will be back in a second" 

yrtchull will take 10 to get down into the pit and then investigate. [search, spot check and listen]


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 8, 2004)

Cambrech attempts to be an alert lookout, while his cousin is below.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 8, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Vorath will climb up the wall.  It is possible he is strong enough to carry someone along the wall if they don't think they can jump... but Vorath isn't that strong.




OoC:Vorath can hang onto the wall and lend a limb, helping 'toss' folks across. I'll let him aid another with his Str.
I will also assume that someone (Urftuk) has a rope attached to the jumpers...

Yrtchull leaps the pit, safely upon the other side and on alert, moving off just enough to allow the others across.

Cambrech leaps, feeling,even before he hits, that he had mistepped and was going to fall short. An insectile arm moved quickly and caught him, hurling him forward.
<Vorath's help just barely made the difference>

Nurin leaps,slipping on someloose rocks and falls, to bang against the wall of the pit soem 10 feet down  <3HP>. Urftuk hauls him back up and scratches his head. Grinning, he throws the rope across, so that yrtchull can pull Nurin up if need be.Then, he would be on the far side of the Pit, at least...

 Nurin's next attempt <Nat 20> is stellar, even allwing a showy flip in midair.
<with the requisite eyebrow wiggling and grin>

Teretha makes the jump safe;y, as does Urftuk, bringing up the rear.


----------



## matthewbajda (Feb 8, 2004)

yrtchull is going to take 10 to climb down the pit and still investigate anything that may be down there. 

i will be back in a minute. vorath if you want to climb down with me and see what we cand find out, we can make sure there wont be an attack from the rear. seeing as you seem to have a special ability for 'sticking' to things"


----------



## Uriel (Feb 8, 2004)

matthewbajda said:
			
		

> yrtchull is going to take 10 to climb down the pit and still investigate anything that may be down there.
> 
> i will be back in a minute. vorath if you want to climb down with me and see what we cand find out, we can make sure there wont be an attack from the rear. seeing as you seem to have a special ability for 'sticking' to things"



....................


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 8, 2004)

Vorath looks to Nurin for a moment then follows Yrtchull down, senses alive, reaching out to the vibrations in the earth.  The insectile Dwarf skitters quickly along the wall and down into the pit.  He says nothing but has his bow at the ready, shield raised and his extra three arms keep him steady as he descends.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 10, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Vorath looks to Nurin for a moment then follows Yrtchull down, senses alive, reaching out to the vibrations in the earth.  The insectile Dwarf skitters quickly along the wall and down into the pit.  He says nothing but has his bow at the ready, shield raised and his extra three arms keep him steady as he descends.




Moving down easily, Vorath finds himself hanging on the wall overlooking a 15 foot drop into the chamber below <the ceiling is 15 feet up, with the pit/chute at it's top>. Below, te two Zombies lie amidst detritus and bits of garbage, all ofthis swarming with beetles and other vermin, as well as emitting a foul odor that assails the Dwarf's nose.


_Above_

In the hall above, all is silent. Urftuk whines a bit and says to no one in particular 'We go on or down? Urftuk no like tight tunnels.Bad place to be stuck when grimlocks attack.'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 10, 2004)

Nurin looks around and says to Vorath, I would find it disconcerting if you were harmed. Come back here please. Now I think we should explore the tunnels we could use a base of operations if we are going to attack our distinguished Cousins. This is as good as any.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 10, 2004)

Vorath feels confident that nothing of interest is down there and rejoins the others up top, telling them what he saw.


----------



## matthewbajda (Feb 10, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Nurin looks around and says to Vorath,  Now I think we should explore the tunnels we could use a base of operations if we are going to attack our distinguished Cousins.





"I agree. lead on and lets see what we can find for opperations. be careful though. this may be the lair or those grimlocks from earlier"


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 11, 2004)

"Oh, your probably right.  But I presume Nurin, plans to clean the place out before settlling in."  Cambrech says with a smile.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 11, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> "Oh, your probably right.  But I presume Nurin, plans to clean the place out before settlling in."  Cambrech says with a smile.



Nurin smiles back. Little do they know they are speaking to the "Martha Stewert" of the Underdark. Nurin can already picture his torture chamber now... all that Grimlock leather.


----------



## matthewbajda (Feb 12, 2004)

" i am sure uftukk can help out a bit if he can get a full swing in.  these tunnels are as cramped as a spider's egg sack."


----------



## Uriel (Feb 12, 2004)

Moving off down the tunnel, winding this way and that, you soon become confused as to which way is which. Urftuk moves to the front , where his keen Nose can benefit the group, sensing no Grimlocks in the immediate area. After a good 5 minutes of cautious advance, the tunnel oens up into a cavern, cold and damp. Water drips from the ceiling and several stalagmites and stalagtites are within, as well as two columns that stretch from floor to ceiling (some 20 overhead). There are two other tunnels, some 30 feet and 50 feet away on the left and right walls respectively, and the Drow can see a third perhaps 80 feet away at the far extent of the Chamber.The entire chamber is perhaps 40 feet across and 90 feet long, curving very slightly to the left. No Grimlocks are in evidence. 

OoCicture a bean shaped chamber...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 12, 2004)

Nurin looks around and sighs. I was hoping for something a bit dryer. Wet stockings do make me cranky.


----------



## matthewbajda (Feb 15, 2004)

"lets se what this cave is all about before we head off in any general direction. Uftuk, let me know what tunnels smells least like grimlocks and lets take that. i dont want any of my blood wasted on the floors of this filthy place."


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 15, 2004)

Vorath will move ahead with Urftuk and use his tremor sense to try to uncover any movement down the tunnels ahead.  

"Smell you anything, my friend?"  He whispers to the reptillian creature near by as he wracks his brain trying to see if he can remember this place.  An uneasy feeling has settled into his stomach and he wants to know why.


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 16, 2004)

Cambrech smiles at Nurin's joke, as he further inspects the chamber for anything that might have been missed in the initial inspection.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 17, 2004)

OoC:Grimace, it'f U_r_ftuk...

IC

Nurin and Cambrech have a closer look at the chamber, with Nurin finding nothing of interest. Cambrech, however, finds a tattered cloak, Drow in design, lying against one wall. Mundane, it has upon it a Brooch of House _Vesperech_. The cloak is bloody, long dried.

Urftuk and Vorath move deeper, keeping a keen watch out for Grimlocks. None are close, as far as they can tell.

Yrtchull and Teretha remain vigilant in the center of the room, watching different passage3ways, in hopes of avoiding an ambush.


----------



## matthewbajda (Feb 18, 2004)

once uRftuk finds out what way has the least smell of grimlocks, then i think we should move in that general direction. we need to make way for a city of some sort and these tunnels may keep us out of the eye of other enemys besides grimlock..."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 18, 2004)

Nurin shakes his head. Your thinking is slightly off. Any way that does not smell like Grimlocks most surely holds something they feared. otherwise they would have branched out. He continues to look up. Nurin knows caves hold beasts that lurk above as well as on the floors and walls.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 18, 2004)

OoC:There is the closer (left) passage, which has Grimlock Scent quite strong, the further one on the right side, with a fainter scent and the furthest one,unknown as-of-yet.


----------



## matthewbajda (Feb 22, 2004)

"Tis' true, but it might be better to sneak past one enemy that many. lets see what they find out with the last passage and decide from there. i am sure we are up for something no matter what path we take, it just depends on what that something is."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 22, 2004)

Nurin smiles and says Lead on.


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 23, 2004)

Cambrech follows his cousin and friend into the tunnel they choose.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 23, 2004)

Vorath also follows, though he will go up the wall, onto the ceiling and make his way to the front, his special abilities making him well suited to scout ahead of the rest.


----------



## matthewbajda (Feb 24, 2004)

"let us take the farthest one away... I like the unkown. at least we will not regret running into grimlocks that way. i am done with grimlocks for a while, though i am sure Grogorthul would like to taste some if it gets a chance."


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 3, 2004)

As usual, Vorath will scout ahead of the party.

"It is good to be useful again."  Vorath thinks to himself, remembering all too clearly the years of captivity and the torment of his physical metamorphesis.  If only he knew what he wanted... Revenge, certainly... but what would he do?  He could not return to his people like this... a creature that should be slain by dwarven made weapons as a sacrifice to his cruel and harsh god.

For now, there was some purpose.  He skittered along the wall remembering his role as a Scout for his own people.  And, for a moment, almost felt like the dwarf he once was.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 3, 2004)

Travelling down the farthest passage from the entrance, Vorath skitters along, the Band behind some distance <60' or so>.

Having gone quite some ways (perhaps 100 feet), Vorath is startled, though not caught completely off guard as two grimlocks suddenly attack from their former positions, hding aganst the wall. Both miss the Insectile-Dwarf with their battle axes, however.

_Initiative_

Vorath 21
Grimlocks 11

OoC:The rest of the band is a round behind, with curving tunnel keeping them from knowing of the attack until the second round.


----------



## matthewbajda (Mar 4, 2004)

yrtchull will skulk along. if he hears the battle going on, then he will join in to aid Vorath. if he doesn't hear the battle, well there is nothing he can do...


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 4, 2004)

Vorath will back away his full move, even if it provokes an attack of opportunity.  He will move back toward the group, ignight his bow in flame and fire at the closest Grimlock.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 4, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Vorath will back away his full move, even if it provokes an attack of opportunity.  He will move back toward the group, ignight his bow in flame and fire at the closest Grimlock.




OoC:It provokes one from each Grimlock, and here they are...

IC

The first Grimlock swings and misses, Vorath easily dodging his attack...but the second Grimlock finds a solid blow upon Vorath <ugh, crit,confirmed 24 HP damage.I don't seem to have Vorath's Hp on the sheet, but I think he has 33>.

Vorath reels from the blow but makes it away from the Grimlock, igniting his Bow, watching in satisfaction as the grimlock is engulfed in Fire and Ice, falling dead.

The other Grimlock _Charges_ in, missing the Insectile Dwarf with it's axe.

Just as Vorath is about to make a desperate attempt to pull his trick again, a huge black blade arches down from behind,cutting the Grimlock nearly in two.
Yrtchull Ferach steps forwards, whispering something quietly to his sword, smiling down at the falle foe.

Urftuk moves up, sniffing at Vorath and then at the Grimlocks. He says 'Urftuk no let buggie go alone here now. Smell out Skulking Greyskins.Urftuk sorry,Buggie.'

OoC:Anyone want to heal the poor Dwarf?

IC


Just beyond the Ambush point, there is, oddly enough, a door. A small door of mushroom-fiber wood and iron banding. The door is closed.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 4, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OoC:Anyone want to heal the poor Dwarf?



ooc: Eww you actualy think I'm going to touch it? yuck. OK.

Nurin catches up and drops to his knees. Poor little Vorath. Thank you for your valliant effort. getting yourself killed however is not fitting in with my plans for you. Nurin uses his healing skills to make sure the bug will not die. Unfortunatly I don't have any healing spells memorised.
He turns to Cambrech with a tear in his eye and says Can you help him? I was just getting to like the click in his voice.


----------



## matthewbajda (Mar 5, 2004)

"blast! There is nothing we can do for you now, but if you are ok and can still walk, why dont you let the orc take up the lead and you can hang back here with the group. its better that you are here to shot an arrow or two from the middle even if we don't need it, than be dead somewhere when we do..."


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 6, 2004)

*ouch*

/ooc I guess vorath needs his own color too...

"I have not come unprepared."  The insectile dwarf says, the pain evident even in his clicking diction.  He pulls out a small flask with a light blue fluid and drinks it hoping it sooths some of the pain.

/ooc lost 1 potion of cure light... how many HPs do I get  ?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 6, 2004)

I am glad you are still with us. I feared we would have to eat your corpse to survive. I do not want to do that. Nurin says smileing at the bug/dwarf


----------



## Uriel (Mar 7, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> /ooc I guess vorath needs his own color too...
> 
> "I have not come unprepared."  The insectile dwarf says, the pain evident even in his clicking diction.  He pulls out a small flask with a light blue fluid and drinks it hoping it sooths some of the pain.
> 
> /ooc lost 1 potion of cure light... how many HPs do I get  ?





OoC: 8, I rolled well.
You are all standing in front of a door, or there is the passage back...


----------



## matthewbajda (Mar 7, 2004)

"Urftuk, what do you smell about this area? going through that door may be the best action right now, or the worst mistake... i would like to have at least some hint."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 7, 2004)

No sense letting the doorway kill us. Is there a trapspringer among us? Nurin asks. He will walk to the door and examine it. Did we find any keys on the corpses?


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 7, 2004)

"I have some skill in dealing with traps."  Vorath says, stepping up to the door and examining it closely.  

/ooc Search check with traps rogue ability.  I won't attempt to disable anything yet, however.  Just checking.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 7, 2004)

OOC: Sorry for the delay.
Uriel can you please resend the character sheet.  The computer I had it stored on was wiped.

Cambrech casts cure moderate wounds  from the wand on the dwarf.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 8, 2004)

Cambrech heals the Dwarf <17HP and back to full> as Vorath sets about having a look at the door.


Urftuk shrugs his shoulders, having _Scented_ nothing of danger.

After a moment, the Dwarf determines that the simple lock is indeed trapped, ascertaining that two of the pointed embossed iron studs are ,in fact, not part of the door, and most likely dart-traps. (Ducking below the 3' level of the trap should bypass it).


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 8, 2004)

Vorath will explain his findings and, ducking below the given height, open the door


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 9, 2004)

Cambrech steps back out of range of the trap, and advises others to do the same.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 9, 2004)

Nurin follows his friends lead.


----------



## matthewbajda (Mar 10, 2004)

yrtchull will get below the 3' level and await the door to be opened. 

" you have a keen eye my friend"


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 11, 2004)

"We hope that I do, at least, for one false alarm can oft muddy the waters when one needs see them clearly."  Vorath responds, double checking that no one is in the projected line of fire of the trap he believes to be on the door, then quickly opens it.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 14, 2004)

Opening the door (setting off the trap harmlessly, since all were warned), Vorath gives a glance at quite an odd chamber, given the location.
It looks as if someone had literally transported the place right out of some Noble's Villa in a far away city.
A low bed, complete with plush cushions and pillws sits in one corner of the 30 by 20 room. There are several small dressers and a table, along with a shelf of cups and plates. In fact, all the accoutrements of a small (somewhat cramped) home are here, including a little fireplace, though there seems little in the way of a chimney.

In one corner, a rack of robes and cloaks sits, showing that whoever lives here, they are perhaps from five to six feet in height.
Urftuk sniffs, saying 'Not Drow...Urftuk not know smell, never smell before.'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 14, 2004)

Uuummm! Cozy. Lets see what secrets this tasty room holds. Nurin says as he glides into the room and casts Detect magic.


----------



## matthewbajda (Mar 14, 2004)

Yrtchull whispers to himself, 
"By Lloth, lets hope that no illithids are here. I hate illithids. Be aware of anything you touch. a place this exquisite and in this location has to be guarded..."


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 14, 2004)

Cambrech looks sharply at his cousin as he also was thinking of the tentacled ones.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 15, 2004)

Vorath will stand "watch," using his vast senses to note the arrival of any new presence.  He observes the others as they inspect the room.


----------



## matthewbajda (Mar 15, 2004)

"Who ever or whatever lives here will probably not be pleased that we have come in unannounced. I am not oppposed to 'finding' anything useful and bringing it along, but let's be quick and then be off. Ogre Mage, Illithid, or whathave you. let's just be quick."


----------



## Uriel (Mar 17, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Uuummm! Cozy. Lets see what secrets this tasty room holds. Nurin says as he glides into the room and casts Detect magic.





OoC:So, what are you riffling through, hmm?
DM gets an innocent look.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 17, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OoC:So, what are you riffling through, hmm?
> DM gets an innocent look.



Why the bed of course. From there the dressers starting from the one closest to the bed.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 17, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Why the bed of course.




Nurin begins going through the bedding, only to discover that the entire bed seems to sit upon a platform of sorts. Waving Urftuk over to help him, he moves the bed and discovers a smooth stone floor beneath, a small metal _door_ set right in the middle. There is a lock of sorts as well. The entire thing measures perhaps 2 feet per side. It is not wholly unlike the Vault doors in the keep that you all have so recently escaped...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 17, 2004)

Nurin looks at the door and says Curiouser and Curiouser said Alicedial deamon of mirth.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 18, 2004)

Vorath will examine the newly found door for traps.


----------



## matthewbajda (Mar 18, 2004)

yrtchull will hold a position by the door we originally entered to keep some sort of guard in case the grimlocks are somewhere behind. he pulls out his demon blade and holds it close to his face. feeling its power... 



"lets see what new things we can discover together."


----------



## matthewbajda (Mar 25, 2004)

{ooc} i was just wondering who we are witing on for this post... no hurry or anything, i just was making sure everyone is ok.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 25, 2004)

OOC: Cambrech is definately here.

Cambrech maintains the rear guard he has been holding.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 25, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Vorath will examine the newly found door for traps.




Vorath finds no traps on the small door, and he also finds that it is definately locked.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 25, 2004)

Vorath leans close to the door, examining the locking mechenism.  "It does seem that this door is locked.  I shall attempt to disable it."  Vorath pulls out his Masterwork theives tools from the handy, magical backpack he is wearing... examins the lock a bit more, then begins to work on the tumblers.


----------



## matthewbajda (Mar 26, 2004)

yrtchull will remain on guard as well. hi blade is drawn, that is for sure...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 26, 2004)

Nurin will check the wardrobes while the rest check the door.
(i'll kick out any lions or witches I see.)


----------



## matthewbajda (Mar 27, 2004)

*OOC:*


 that is a good one...


----------



## Uriel (Mar 27, 2004)

*Ugh....a '2'.*



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> Vorath leans close to the door, examining the locking mechenism.  "It does seem that this door is locked.  I shall attempt to disable it."  Vorath pulls out his Masterwork theives tools from the handy, magical backpack he is wearing... examins the lock a bit more, then begins to work on the tumblers.




Vorath sets his tools out, picking the perfect one for the job and begins his work.
About a minute into the disable,when all seems well, he hears a tiny _hiss_ and sees a small spark in the lock...


A greenish shape, covered from head to toe in cruel barbs, tail whipping to and fro,appears next to Vorath, gleefully cackling and eyeing him with malice.
Sinking it's claws into the Dwarf,it then pulls him into it's body, _impaling_ him upon it's barbs...<12 HP from claw, 20 from impale, 32 HP total...ugh>.

_Initiative_ (Everyone is within a move of the Devil)

Nurin 24
Yrtchull 23
Devil 19
Urftuk 16
Cambrech 14
Vorath 13


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 28, 2004)

Cambrech unleashes a searing light and then closes with his short sword.


----------



## matthewbajda (Mar 28, 2004)

yrtchull closes in with his blade and hopes that it likes the taste of demon flesh as well as mortal...


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 28, 2004)

That didn't kill me?  wow... uh?  How many hit points do I have right now?

I'll use my full round action to make a retreat action so I don't provoke an attack of Opportunity and curl up somewhere and wimper... that is, if I am still alive after the devil make's it's next attack.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 28, 2004)

Nurin turns and sees the devil he sees his new pet dwarf almost dead and screams. He shoots a crossbow bolt at the fiend.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 28, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> That didn't kill me?  wow... uh?  How many hit points do I have right now?
> 
> I'll use my full round action to make a retreat action so I don't provoke an attack of Opportunity and curl up somewhere and wimper... that is, if I am still alive after the devil make's it's next attack.





OoC:Vorath has 33 HP...you are at 1, gulp!


----------



## Uriel (Mar 28, 2004)

OoC:I made a mistake. The Devil didn't beat Vorath on a Grapple{ Dwarf 9,Devil 8}. So, Vorath actually has 21 HP.
I was rushing off to work and wanted to get you guys a post to respond to. Sorry. Vorath did _fail_ a Save vs. the Devil's _Fear_, however...

_Round One_

Nurin's crossbow bolt shatters against the Devil's skin...

Yrtchull moves in and swings,Gorgothul biting into the fiend < 13 HP after DR>

The Devil forgets about Vorath, attacking the Drow that just slashed it.<Yrtchull takes 15 HP, isn't grappled and made the fear Save...>

Urftuk moves in,_frenzied_ and hacks at the Fiend <PA for 4, misses...>, though his axe fails to find a mark.

Cambrech fires a _Searing Light_ and watches in despair as it fizzles out, unable to pierce the Devil's innate resistance.

Vorath, on _full defence_, withdraws as far as he can from the Barbed Devil.

_Round Two..._


OoC: matthewbajda, you might want to power attack, seeing as the thing has a hideous AC, even flanked (which it is now).


----------



## matthewbajda (Mar 28, 2004)

*OOC:*


 i was thinking of power attacking last round, but i was not sure if i should go for it all at once. if i power attack it will only make it harder to hit in exchange for the damage, at least that is what it says. trading the "to hit" bonus and adding it to the damage.

[ic] yrtchull will continue to confront the devil. (power attack for "2")


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 28, 2004)

Rethinking his strategy Cambrech casts align weapon: good, on his cousin's sword, then retreats to treat the wounded dwarf.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 28, 2004)

Nurin moves so that he is in th middle of the others and casts Prayer from a scroll.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 29, 2004)

Vorath wimpers and cries in the corner, scared to death of the devil... as he ought to be... he THOUGHT it did near lethal damage to him ... until the fear passes (Which, it probably wont for a while... sorry guys... I'm out of this one)


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2004)

Nurin casts _Prayer_ (defensively)...


Yrtchull swings again, scoring another hit < 21 after DR>.

The Barbed Devil continues it's attack on Yrtchull, hitting with both and dragging the Drow in for an _impalement_ <49  HP total...Ugh>.
Yrtchull slumps to the ground <at -7HP...>

Urftuk slams theFiend again <24 HP after DR...>


OoC:Yrtchull is out, Gorgrothul already has an alignment, making the spell an auto-fail. Cambrech has been around the blade enough to know that it is sentient and _Evil_. Casting it on Urftuk's Axe would be a better idea at this point, as he is still up and kicking some Infernal butt.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 29, 2004)

Nurin will move to flank the devil with Urftuk and attack with his rapier.


----------



## matthewbajda (Mar 30, 2004)

*OOC:*


 ouch!


[ic] yrtchull will lay in the blackness of unconciousness


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 30, 2004)

OOC:We better forget the sisters/cousins  If ONE devil gives us this much trouble.   We are wimps.  10th level characters that will be lucky to not get a tpk?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 30, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> OOC:We better forget the sisters/cousins  If ONE devil gives us this much trouble.   We are wimps.  10th level characters that will be lucky to not get a tpk?



We're not a well thought out party. This should be easier.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2004)

OoC: The Devil had a few lucky rolls. You guys are effective, but one of your Tanks just went down. It would be helpful if there were more of you, as the mage and Psycher disappeared... One of the players from the other UaVS game will join, although he needs a week or so. As well, a second would most likely join, and I have a very plausable _in_ for both of them.
A Wizard(Diviner) and a Rogue/Fighter respetively, both Drow.
rangerjohn, do you want to cast the Align on the orc's Axe instead? That would be very effective, as well as healing yrtchull (defensively).
Yrtchull has a pretty nifty ability with his sword, once he wakes again.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 31, 2004)

Vorath wimpers some more, terrified of the devil.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 1, 2004)

OOC:Yes to both.  That 49 hp in one round is just plain scary.  The cousin you say in a city overun by devils?  Not to mention they can summon more.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 1, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> OOC:Yes to both.  That 49 hp in one round is just plain scary.  The cousin you say in a city overun by devils?  Not to mention they can summon more.




OoC:The Cousin is currently in the Drow home City, as is the other Drow. The City isn't overrun by Devils, unless you count the Drow.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 1, 2004)

Cambrech (defensively) casts _Align Weapon:Good_ on Urftuk's Axe.

Vorath cowers in the corner.

Nurin is up...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 1, 2004)

Nurin will attack the devil with his +1 rapier trying to give the others time to prepare a bit better. So tell me fiend. What had you trapped like a dog in a cage?


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 1, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OoC:The Cousin is currently in the Drow home City, as is the other Drow. The City isn't overrun by Devils, unless you count the Drow.




OOC: Oh, the situtation must have changed.  On another matter, I do wonder how Cambrech ever become a devotee of this paticular god, he must be a full time medic.


----------



## matthewbajda (Apr 2, 2004)

*OOC:*


 those were some serious lucky rolls, but i guess that is what you get when you tangle with a barbed devil. should be really nice when those other characters make their way in... rock on!


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> OOC: Oh, the situtation must have changed.  On another matter, I do wonder how Cambrech ever become a devotee of this paticular god, he must be a full time medic.




OoC:I don't remember there being any note of Devils overrunning Thelaru'Acli. The City recently calleda cease-fire to a Civil War. There were demons etc...used in the War, but the Drow have remained the main protagonists throughout. As to Cambrech's allegiance, let's just say that Vhaerun has a pretty strong following among the males in the City, much stronger thanin other Drow Cities (Menzo... for one). As to the medic thing, ack! Sorry that I'm whacking your companions.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2004)

Edit: I had overlooked the damage taken when attacking a barbed Devil in melee. I will start computing it in on next round.

Nurin moves in, stabbig at the Devil, missing the Fiend. As to his question, the Devil replies with malicious sarcasm ' One who would flay your flesh from your bones,elf. Pity I am going to kill you first.Then, my _revenge_ upon his blasted Soul...' The Devil's tone seems frustrated and impotent.It is obviously incredibly angered at it's imprisonement/constraint.

The Devil turns on Urftuk, clawing and Impaling the Orc < 34 HP>.

Urftuk replies with an impotent axe blow of his own...


cambrec is up again...


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 6, 2004)

34 zip?  Were dead, nice campaign while it lasted.  If that's all Urftuk, can do, us pansy clerics are worthless.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 6, 2004)

OoC:I had forgot about Urftuk's 2nd attack...He said to tell everyone that he's sorry for rolling a '3' on his first attack.

IC

Swnging his massive Axe again, the Orc succeeds in catching the Devil in the chest < 25HP>.

The Fiend shrieks as the _Good-Aligned_ weapon bites into it's flesh. though it continues to stand.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 6, 2004)

Nurin will loose Invisibility purge for a Cause serious wounds and try to attack the devil with it.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 6, 2004)

Vorath wimpers in the corner and hopes his new found friends can overcome the creature.  He wishes there was something he could do... (ooc but for the life of me, I can't think of anything that would help, except maybe trying a door to escape down)


----------



## Uriel (Apr 6, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Nurin will loose Invisibility purge for a Cause serious wounds and try to attack the devil with it.




Nurin places his hand upon the Fiend, burning it <22HP, got past SR> with Vhaeraun's displeasure.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 6, 2004)

Next round Nurin will swap Dispel Magic for another Cause Serious wounds.


----------



## matthewbajda (Apr 7, 2004)

*OOC:*


 i am gald that some people are here doing some damage... sorry i cant be of more help out there.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 7, 2004)

Seeing his friend have some effect.  Cambrech switches out create food and water for cause serious wounds.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 8, 2004)

_Yrtchull at -9 HP_

The Devil, enraged by the audacity of the magics used against it, lashes out at Nurin <32 HP total,including Impale attack>. The Priest of Vhaeraun is sorely hurt, but alive.

Urftuk continues to roar and hack at the Infernal Fiend, hitting it twice <32 and 24 HP= 56 total>.

The Devil shrieks, sounding like a boiling kettle, the spund assailing your ears at such a level as to deafen you all for a moment entirely.
Collapsing in upon itself, the Fiend disappears, dead.

OoC:Summoned Creatures disappear. Redirecting a bit here...

Cambrech thinks quickly, assessing the situation, leaping over and using his _Cure Moderate Wounds_ Wand of Yrtchull <12 HP healed, Yrtchull at positive 3 now...>.

Yrtchull opens his eyes, focusing with a bit of trouble, though he gains his senses after a moment.

Vorath's whimpering fades, the Devl's fear gone.

Urftuk is heavily wounded, as is Nurin. Yrtchull is still close to death, but at least alive.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 8, 2004)

Nurin drags himself over to the bed and sinks into it. Well That was a pleasant passtime. I say we hold out here for a while and lick our wounds.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 8, 2004)

"I am quite embarassed," Says the insectile dwarf in his clipped speech, "I don't know what came over me there."


----------



## matthewbajda (Apr 9, 2004)

" another fine situtation we seem to have gotten out of. let's be a little more careful next time."

yrtchull sits on the ground and rests a minute.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 9, 2004)

"Well looks like its all cures tommorrow.  I might as well be one of those pansy *** followers of the dancer."  Cambrech says in disgust.

OOC: Can't remember her name, the goddess of the good drow.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 9, 2004)

Have a care not to blasphem in my presence


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 9, 2004)

"Well, you know Vhareun didn't intend for us to be healers!  That's what I've felt like on this trip."


----------



## Uriel (Apr 9, 2004)

Grunting from the effects of his wounds and ignoring the bickering Drow, Urftuk leans over and takes a better look into the now open vault door, pointing to a pile of golden coins and jewels, muttering 'Much good loot, there,Yrtchull...'

In a pile seem to be several thousand (at an estimate) coins as well as  a few small stones of value. There is a teakwood box (1'xa half a foot perhaps) and a few other parcels.

OoC:I have confirmation from 3 other players on their charaters. party will soon be joined by 2 Rogue/Fighters and a pretty nifty Wizard,all from my first UaVS game. Back at full strength, you should do well against Devils etc...
I am a firm believer in awarding RPing as well as monster slaying. You have been labouring away at half strength, so I feel that you deserve to level again.
Please raise characters to Level 9. If someone can find the OoC thread, post someting there, my comp seems to be blnd to it. Soon to get this one back on the fast track...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 9, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Please raise characters to Level 9. If someone can find the OoC thread, post someting there, my comp seems to be blnd to it. Soon to get this one back on the fast track...



I can't find it either. Upgraded Nurin to 7th level cleric (Drow +2) =9th level.
LOL Now he has access to dismissal!

IC: Peering over the edge of the bed Nurin looks into the vault and his red eyes go green for a moment. Please bring the Box and Parcels up here. I will call upon the dark traveler's power and look for enchantments. Nurin chants softly in a language that is older than darkness itself and his eyes glow black.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 9, 2004)

OoC:Just posted in the OoC...found it.


----------



## matthewbajda (Apr 9, 2004)

Yrtchull takes one of his healing potions out of his pack and knocks it back. 

"we should not tarry here too long. i am guessing that whoever this hide out belongs to wouldnt be too happy to see a rag tag band looting the posessions. What say the rest of you? should we rest here and try to get some composure or should we try to find another hole to crawl into and rest in these dank tunnels?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 9, 2004)

Oh no were far safer here than we would be outside. Nurni purrs. We have the advantage of surprise and we have the riches to look through.


----------



## matthewbajda (Apr 10, 2004)

"lets at least make things sway to our side a bit more in case we do have another incident like what we just went through..."

on the next action yrtchull will get up and cover the door that the party entered through while the loot is looked over and distributed, making sure that the door is indeed closed. And with a sly remark he says, 

" just make sure that you save me the best parts of the treasure..."


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 10, 2004)

matthewbajda said:
			
		

> "lets at least make things sway to our side a bit more in case we do have another incident like what we just went through..."
> 
> on the next action yrtchull will get up and cover the door that the party entered through while the loot is looked over and distributed, making sure that the door is indeed closed. And with a sly remark he says,
> 
> " just make sure that you save me the best parts of the treasure..."





"Sure No problem, cuz"  Cambrech says with a playful wink at Nurin.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 10, 2004)

OoC:Yrtchull heals 6 HP from his potion.

IC

Urftuk moves to the door and makes sure that it is sealed 9there is a bar that can be put in place from the inside). He seems nervous, being trapped in here with no bolt-hole, however. The Orc takes up a position just inside, fidgiting and keeping his massive greataxe near at hand.

While Yrtchull heals and Vorath recovers his composure,Cambrech and Nurin begin removing what treasures were stored within the Vault.

Some 2,700 Gold Pieces

5 Gem stones of various shape and size <values 10,10,50,50,100,100,5,000 GPV>

A small wooden box (locked with a simple clasp). Nurin's detect shows no spell upon it, so (after opening) it is shown to contain 

2 slim Wands 

 and (5 )several potions.


2 Scroll cases 
1 Arcane 2 spells 
1 Divine 2 spells 

A folded Robe 

a Drow Buckler, unadorned with any House insignia, and of beautiful make


A silk-wrapped (silk worth 100GP) Dwarven Waraxe, also of excellent (Duergar) make

At the very bottom, under the coins is a similarly silk-wrapped (silk worth 100GP) Short Sword. When  Cambrech raises it out of the Vault, Yrtchull's sword begins a low humming...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 10, 2004)

ooc: What among that radiates magic. Nurin will be looking for it.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 10, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> ooc: What among that radiates magic. Nurin will be looking for it.



OoC:Would you prefer it in email or is out in the open (here) ok?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 10, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OoC:Would you prefer it in email or is out in the open (here) ok?



E-Mail please. Not that I'm evil or anything....


----------



## Uriel (Apr 10, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> E-Mail please. Not that I'm evil or anything....





Sure...I'm sure that Cambrech will want to make sure that nothing is cursed as well...seeing as you guys trust each other and have each other's backs and all...not to mention having the rest of the party's interests at heart.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 11, 2004)

Cambrech Dear one? Would you like the blade or may I have it? Nurin asks eyeing the blade with obvious lust.
__________________

"Well I must say it has me intrigued, Nurin. Lacking a mage, let see what we can learn by experimentation." He draws the sword, goes through a kata, he then experiments with various command words, in an attempt to learn all he can.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 11, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Cambrech Dear one? Would you like the blade or may I have it? Nurin asks eyeing the blade with obvious lust.
> __________________
> 
> "Well I must say it has me intrigued, Nurin. Lacking a mage, let see what we can learn by experimentation." He draws the sword, goes through a kata, he then experiments with various command words, in an attempt to learn all he can.



Cambrech My Friend... I appriciate your speaking for me. but can you please take your hand out from the back of my shirt? I'm not a puppet  Nurin says and smiles to himself at the inside joke.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 11, 2004)

Vorath seems to be better and gets as excited about the loot discovered as the rest... until he sees the fine Duergar crafted axe.  Visions of his village fill his head and he knows he will never be able to return.  How could his people accept him like _this?_  Chances are, he would not even make it to the guard outpost before being cut down by the staunch defenders of his home... as well he should be.  Vorath looks at his hands and follows the chitinous shell up his arm.  Even his joints do not look right.  

The insectile dwarf wanders to a corner of the room where he sits on the floor gazing into space, wishing he had not survived, but died like his hunting party had so very long ago.


----------



## matthewbajda (Apr 12, 2004)

yrtchull leans his face closer to his sword and tries to discern what about the short sword could bring such displeasure to the demon within his own sword.

"...and the plot thickens.  Grogrothul seems a bit unnerved by the appearance of this shortsword... "


----------



## matthewbajda (Apr 15, 2004)

*OOC:*


 are we waiting on anyone in particular? 

[ic]
" i would like to know more about this shortsword... of course, it could be cursed, which would solve any problems, but then again, it might be of great power the Grogrothul seems...     jealous of."

yrtchull sends a sly grin to the party, then goes back to guarding the door.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 15, 2004)

OOC: Uriel, he said on the OOC board he would be out of touch for a few days.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 25, 2004)

OoC: Divvy the loot? Please post your spells in the IC, and we can get this one chugging along again. Argent had to ditch most of his games, but (thankfully) he is wanting to continue with this one.

IC

Finding a respite from conflict, the chamber shows itself to be a good place for a rest (all heal 8HP).


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 25, 2004)

OOC: Did Cambrech learn anything thing, through his investigations.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 25, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> OOC: Did Cambrech learn anything thing, through his investigations.




OoC:Go ahead and email me with whatever you would like to try Use magic Device with. Not s much to keep things from the party, but if you suddenly become possesed by an Elder Bran from an Illithid City via it's 'lure' item, then...er, this is my inside voice, right?


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm beginning to wonder if your reading my posts.  I have said I was experimenting with the short sword in both threads now.


----------



## matthewbajda (Apr 28, 2004)

yrtchull makes sure to rest well away from the short sword in order to avoid needless conflict (nightmares) with his sword...


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 29, 2004)

Vorath will also find a comfortable place to rest.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 30, 2004)

"Well, I guess that leaves me on watch."  Cambrech says as he sees the others bedding down.


----------



## Uriel (May 6, 2004)

Wesellu knew that things were bad. Just this morning, he had come to from his meditations to find that the Manor was in an uproar. Guards were marshalled here and there, carrying off Drow, all _male_ Drow.
Some ceremony?

Wesellu's bat Familiar flitted into the window of his quarters.

_'Master,Master! Duchess is Mad. I overheard her telling of Purge.She is Mad!
The Silver Door has made her so, and she mentioned your name..._

Wesellu's blood chilled. He knew that this moment might come. When he was no longer needed to control the Duchess' newest machine of War, he would be cast aside like so many other males had been.
 Smiling at the bat, Wesellu noddoed and said 'I have been expecting such a thing, go and warn the others, as I have instructed you.'

The bat grasped the tiny red piece of ribbon that Wesselu held forth, flitting out into the darkess of the Underdark's perpetual Night.

*********************************************************

Arngen was nervous... he had fallen out of favor with Enraela, who seemed bent on conquest and not trysting with him. Already, House Vesperech had been nearly crippled by Ferach's attacks, and House Cessulli was finding it increasingly difficult to predict where the next attack would come.
With every attack, Enraela's bloodlust seemed strengthened. gentaria as well, and she looked at Arngen with ever growing hatred and a wicked smile that suggested that soon she would try and remove him from the picture permanently...
Arngen Delushani had decided: He was leaving before he ended his life upon Lolth's sacrificial altar.

A bat flitted into his window, a bat bearing a slim piece of _red ribbon_.
that was the sign from Wesellu.

Arngen kicked at Grolvus' form, where the Bugbear was sleeping (and snoring) on his bunk across the chamber.
'It's time, friend, we are leaving this den of spiders...'
Grolvus nearly jumped with joy, leaping to his feet and scrambling to gather his things.
Both men had prepared for this, having travel packs and bags of food and jewels, as well as healing salves,potions ad everything else they would need to start elsewhere. With a silence that belied the speed with which they moved, they headed for the rendevous point...


*********************************************************

Wesellu had gathered his things, layed a dew _suprises_ for anyone digging through his things and was heading for the door when a _Vision_ assailed him.

It was impossible...
Yrtchull Ferach, as well as Cambrech, his younger brother. But...they were dead! With the two drow were another Drow and several odd creatures. They were lounging in a parlor of some sort.

The _Vision_ was gone as quickly as it had come.
Yrtchull, alive!?! With the vision burned into his mind, Wesellu raced through the halls, _Invisible_, to where he was to rendevous with the others.
Reaching the hallway out side of the room containing _The Silver Door_, Wesellu sighed in relief as the Bat landed upon his shoulder, whispering that all was clear.
Arngen and Grolvus stepped out of the shadows, nodding grimly.
Wesellu opened the doors and looked upon that which he had quested for so fervently, that which he had brougt back, delivered to House Ferach, that which he was about to render useless. True, he had not the _Power_ to destroy the Silver Door, but he could do one thing...

Moving forward, Arngen and grolvus in tow, he was halted by the quartet of Guards stationed there.

Moving forward and saying that they were Scrying for a future Attack, Wesellu was allowed closer, as were his companions.
the Guards never knew what hit them, as Arngen and Grolvus plied their blades, attacking from the rear of the Guards, who had returned to face the Outer Hall.

Enacting the Door, Wesellu brought the scene of Yrtchull to his mind, causing a brief sliver flash upon the Door, imprinted wit a vision of his Cousin.

'Now, Jump!' the Wizard said, even as Arngen and Grolvus did just that.

Wesellu bent down and removed a small emerald from the setting of the Door, causing tiny electrical ripples to shoot across the scene of the destination.
The Outer Doors burst open, several Drow standing in the doorway.
Wesellu turned, smiling and said 'Goodbye,Cousin...'

Enraela screamed, as did the murderous gentaia, both rushing forwards, even as their envenomed bolts rebounded off of Wesellu's Shield spell.
Stepping through, the Wizard was gone....and the Door fizzled to inactivity...the small SIlver Door *clinking* as it hit the ground, from where it had so recently been attached to the Wall.

Enraela looked down upon it, picking the Door up. Turning it this way and that she grinned.
'He has deactivated it, my beloved sister...but not destroyed it. When we find that treacherous little Spider, we will have the Door again...'
*********************************************************

Arngen and grolvus tumbled out into a dirty and musty passageway. At one end was a door, the other led off into the darkness.

Listening, they could hear snoring cming from the other side of the door, as well as see pale light from underneath. Grolvus was about examine the door when Wesellu tumbled out, falling into him.
Arngen grinned, saying 'We are away from that nest of Death, and good riddence.'

Wesellu excitedly grinned a rictus back at him, pointing to the door.
Grolvus stod aside, and Wesellu spoke the _Words of Opening_...

*****************************************************


----------



## Uriel (May 6, 2004)

With Cambrech on watch andthe others sleeping/meditating, things settle down. Looking over the blade in his hands, the Dark Elf wonders as to just who put this blade in that vault, guarded by such a horrific Fiend, as it was obviously the thing that was being protected amongst the other items. It was obvious that the Sword was...

_What were these thoughts in Cambrech's head? It was almost as if the sword were..._

Shaking off the odd probing of the sentience in the blade, Cambrech took another look at the Short Sword. It was old...stylistic grooves along that blade showed that, even to one not versed in Swordcraft. Several Centuries at least, if not longer. The hilt grew warm in Cambrech's grasp and he was about to set the blade down from discomfort when he heard a slight *pop* just outside of the chamber, and saw a flash of light from under the door.

A moment later, the door opened and there stood, of all people, Cambrech's brother Wesellu, along with another Drow and a Bugbear...


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 6, 2004)

Grolvus blinks a couple of times upon seeing Cambrech. He scratches his head, then nods as if comprehending something.

He sheathes his bastard sword, and looks to Wesellu and Arngen.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 6, 2004)

"Uh, people we have company.  Family..."  Cambrech keeps alert, unsure whose side his brother is now on, his or his b*itch of a cousin's that betrayed him and Yrchtul.


----------



## Uriel (May 6, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> "Uh, people we have company.  Family..."  Cambrech keeps alert, unsure whose side his brother is now on, his or his b*itch of a cousin's that betrayed him and Yrchtul.




OoC:Cambrech and his brother, along with Wesellu had always been fast friends. I am NPCing Wesellu until Caliber can post, as I wanted to get this story moving in a productive direction.

IC:Grinning sheepishly, the Wizard stepped tentatively forward, even as Urftuk rose to stand beside Cambrech, showing that he hadn't been sleeping at all.Wesellu looked the Orc up and down, mumbling'Extraordinary...' as he did so.
Nurin and Yrtchull easily came to as did Vorath, who had sensed the tremor of the Silver Door's depositing the three new arrivals outside.
All were now awake and aware of one another.
Wesellu spoke again'A most interesting tale we have to tell, Brother, Cousin...as do you, I assume? Suffice to say for now,I have put quite a snag in the plans of House Ferach, which would have killed myself and these two scallywags by the end of Longdark <midnight> this day. ENraela and Gentaria are quite angry with e, in fact...'
The last was said with such mock alarm that even the dour faced orc got the joke,hissing out a reptilian laugh.


----------



## Uriel (May 6, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Grolvus blinks a couple of times upon seeing Cambrech. He scratches his head, then nods as if comprehending something.
> 
> He sheathes his bastard sword, and looks to Wesellu and Arngen.




Grolvus recognized Yrtchull as the Firstborn Son of House Ferach. he was known as a fair commander and an honerable warrior, if that were possible amongst the Drow. Theother Ferach, Cambrech, was unknown to him, as was the third Drow in the chamber. As well, there was a massive Orc who looked to have been crossed with a lizardman...and a skulking Dwarf who looked half insect. Drow experiments, perhaps? From what brief information Grolvus knew,Yrtchull has been betrayed by Enraela (was it true that he'd never have to see that scheming she-demon again? Thank Huggrek on that one...), left for dead a few weeks ago in a botched raid or some such.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 7, 2004)

Grolvus is heavily built, like most of his race. His eyes are greenish in colour, with red pupils, and his fur is yellow, save for the black hair on his head which is currently styled into spikes. He is also well-armed and armoured, a slight spattering of blood on his person suggests getting here wasn't a leisurely stroll.

"I am Grolvus," he introduces himself with a respectful inclination of his head to Yrtchull and the other drow, "My sword is at your disposal."

Grolvus realises the trio has found ideal allies, considering how they just made an enemy of Enraela. It would be far better to serve Yrtchull than Enraela anyway. He considers himself quite fortunate that Yrtchull isn't half as dead as he was thought to be, quite a pleasant surprise indeed. Escape from the she-demon _and_ deliverence into the presence of the best ally he could think of. Hruggek be praised indeed.

The bug-duerger and lizard-orc were another matter entirely. Best to leave any questions about them unanswered unless necessity dictated otherwise.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 7, 2004)

OOC:  With this new information.

After waking the others,Cambrech goes to embrace his brother.  Then stops, and sheathes the sword, no need for Wesslu, to experience that pain.  He then embraces his brother and friend and shakes the bugbears welcoming them.  It is clear he to feels this is an auspicious meeting.


----------



## matthewbajda (May 9, 2004)

Yrtchull rises from the floor and greets Wesellu, Arngen, and Grovlus "well, this is indeed a surpise. 'tis good that you have decided to drop in, and not a bit too soon. we seem to be getting our fair share of hardships, even after our escape. With me is Uftuk, who at one point was an orc but is now the result of a wizards experiment. the same goes for Vorath, who is the duergar in the corner... But enough of my rambling. i will let each introduce themselves to you all, and then i can tell you how it was that we came to this place still holding on to what is left of our lives."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 12, 2004)

"Anything to add, Arngen?" Grolvus asks.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 14, 2004)

Grolvus finds a place to sit and make himself comfortable to listen to the introductions Yrtchull spoke of.


----------



## matthewbajda (May 16, 2004)

"we did have a few others, but they seemed bent on going directly back into the mouth of madness and challenge the wizard that we escaped from just a few days ago. with the grace of your presence, that may actually be an idea that we might want to run over. i trust that you have most of the trinkets and proper traveling items that might come in handy when handling a wizard. besides fellow family,  i trust you know Uftuk, though he has gone under a transformation at the wizards hand. the rest you may not know."


----------



## rangerjohn (May 16, 2004)

The conversation going round to Urftuk, remind Cambrech of his gift.  "Although, it might be better, to identify our resources first.  Do you think you could help in that regard brother?"

OOC:  It might be a good idea to have all the magic we have found identified.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 25, 2004)

"You found some magic things? That is fortunate. They'll be needed in future," Grolvus voices his opinion.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 25, 2004)

Nurin slinks up to Grolvus and purs in his ear... I hope you realise these are our treasures. Not yours my pretty.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 25, 2004)

Grolvus looks at Nurin. He never intended to give the idea that he wanted what they found, but drow were drow. He decided to watch his words more carefully from now on. He lowers his head respectfully to answer.

"I am aware they are not my treasures, sir. I have my own to be content with, and no desire nor whim to even consider taking your possessions," Grolvus replies carefully.

The quest for the Silver Door had left him and Arngen rich individuals indeed, but it would be best not to make this known to the others.


----------



## matthewbajda (May 27, 2004)

yrcchull states mildly.  "well, i guess not many of the group here are for words as you can see. we just had to battle a barbed devil that had the fortune of getting us by surprise.  after we diosposed of the nuisance, you just happened by.  what course do you think we should venture? i am open to anything at this point, though i would like to get back and put blade to priestess if you catch my drift..."


hoping that lloth didnt catch that last comment there...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 27, 2004)

Nurin smiles a freakishly nice smile. I say we raid a local dwarf commune and take what we can. I need some release.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 27, 2004)

Grolvus looks to the bug-dwarf when Nurin mentions raiding a dwarf commune.

"If it will benefit us, then I see no reason not to," he says, thinking better than to disagree.

He wonders if the dwarf would be bothered by it, or was it more bug than dwarf now, enough to not care about its former kin?


----------



## Uriel (May 27, 2004)

OoC:It's Grolvus...Argus? Treasure tallying/Identifying will need a bit of recheck on my part.

IC

_To Cambrech_
Wesellu smiles warmly (or at least as warmly as a Drow Wizard can manage and says 'But of course, let me have a looks-ee at thease trinkets that you have found, dear brother.'

Urftuk once again takes up a position at the entrance, his massive Greataxe close at hand.

Wesellu looks up from his examinations to say off handedly 'So, just whose little abode is this anyways? Quite cozy,actualy'

It is then that a dull slamming sound is heard outside the door, down the corridor.It sounded like something big smashing through a wall...

Urftuk sniffs and begins hissing, waving others closer, so as to have a listen.


OoC:You are all fully rested and have spells etc, as you have been here for a bit.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 27, 2004)

Nurnin chants a blasphamy to his dark god and his PRAYER is heard. 


(Casting prayer from a scroll.)


----------



## rangerjohn (May 27, 2004)

Cambrech draws his new blade and readies himself for battle.


----------



## matthewbajda (May 28, 2004)

yrtchull moves closer to uftuk and asks him quietly, 

"what do you smell?"

he draws his large blade and stands at the ready.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 28, 2004)

[ooc: sorry, another character i have, argus, sounds similar to grolvus and i accidently got the names mixed up.]

Argus draws his weapon, and moves over to where the others are.

"What could be making that noise..." he says.


----------



## Vendetta (May 30, 2004)

OOC
Hey guys, sorry... I had no internet for a month (since may 1) and trust me, life has been horrible without it.  But just half an hour ago, it got working  so here I am and I'm sorry.  I'm glad to see that my absence didn't stop things up.  

IC
Vorath looks to where the others are looking.  He stretches out with his senses to feel if anything is making contact with the ground.  He readies his bow, nochs an arrow and climbs up the nearest wall.

ooc
What does vorath's tremor sense get?  Is he sensing anything?


----------



## Uriel (May 30, 2004)

matthewbajda said:
			
		

> yrtchull moves closer to uftuk and asks him quietly,
> 
> "what do you smell?"
> 
> he draws his large blade and stands at the ready.





Urftuk shakes his head, unsure of what it is that lurks beyond the door.

Wesellu steps forwards, his mind going out, a _Clairvoyance_ spell cast.

Looking up suddenly, the Wizard shouts ' Trolls! Ware, tis Trolls!'
At that moment, the door is hit by something massive, ending up torn from the hinges. A purple evocative Force withdraws, some magic having just destroyed the Door.
In the haze beyond is seen a pair of massive Trolls. Studded armor adorns their frames and huge Hammers are held in blawed hands thrice the size of a Drow's.

Beyind the trolls can be seen a Drow male,the whisps of some Magic ebbing. No remarkable details (such as house Affiliation) can be seen.

A rumbling occuse jus before the ground nearest Yrtchull and Urftuk erupts, a huge form bursting through the chamber, an Umber Hulk...

_Initiative_

Cambrech 22
Grolvus 21
Yrtchull 18
Vorath 17
Nurin 16
Arngen 15
Wesellu 14
Urftuk 13


When the enemies go is a mystery, but none are faster than Cambrech.

<Squares=5 feet. The scale might be a bit off from what I described earlier. We will go with the Map, however>

EDITammit, it erased my Umber Hulk. It is right in the middle of the rubble between Urftuk/Yrtchull and the east wall.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 30, 2004)

Grolvus moves forward, trying to get himself into a flanking position on the Umber Hulk with Urftuk. His bastard sword lashes out at the armoured creature, a cascade of frosted particles left in the wake of its swing.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 30, 2004)

Nurin moves to the back (north?) wall and casts Dispell Magic on the Drow. I want to rip away all of his enchantments. (if any)


----------



## Vendetta (May 30, 2004)

(A little early, but mine is simple)
Vorath makes his way up the wall at the rear of the encounter.  He will climb up to a point where he can see the annon drow.  He will hold the rest of his action to take a chance to fire upon the drow should he get a clear shot (Which means the trolls clear out of the door way), otherwise, at the end of the round he'll shoot the umber hulk (as it is already in the room with room to move) after activating one of his bow's effects (Fire or Ice; Please roll an odd/even thing for me for which effect he activates as this is his first encounter of a troll and doesn't know that they are (usually) weak to fire... unless he does have such knowledge, then he will activate fire, of course.)

Vorath fears magic more than brute force and his priority is taking down the enemy drow.

HP check; I have 39 currently, correct?


----------



## rangerjohn (May 31, 2004)

Cambrech cast a searing light at the front troll.

OOC: 3d8 cost 6 spell points.


----------



## matthewbajda (May 31, 2004)

Yrtchull will swing hard at the UmberHulk that is near him.

(power attack for 4) 

" look alive lads. we have company. it seems we are not the only uninvited guests to this questionable room."


----------



## Uriel (Jun 8, 2004)

OoC:Ibelieve Vorath to be at his Max HP...


Wesellu 14
Urftuk 13


Cambrech's _Searing Light_ hits the first troll dead on <16 HP>.

Grolvus _holds_...

Yrtchull steps in, cutting the Hulk <17HP> with one of his two blows.

Grolvus now moves around, behind the Umber Hulk, slashing at the monster with brutal effectiveness < 42 HP including Sneak and Crit...>


Vorath skuttles up the wall, gaining a view of the Drow, lauhcnes his arrow (it bathed in a _frosty_), though the shaft misses the intended target.

<I gave him 50% concealment based on the trolls>

Laughing cruelly, the Drow extends his hands in an arcane gesture and Vorath is hit by several _Magic Missiles_ < 25 HP from 5 missiles>. 
The cackling Drow yells 'Oh this is rich, Vestegene, a pack of mongrel dogs guarding your Bolthole!'

The spell seemed to have an incredibly strong focus and Vorath definately has never felt one quite like it.

<He has been hit by Magic Missile before.>

Nurin takes a chance, casting a _Dispel_ at the enemy Drow.

<Effects are not instantly known on your success>

Arngen steps a few feet west, bringing him within a half-dozen paces and takes aim with his hand crossbow, firing at the Umber Hulk < 23 HP including Sneak on the now flanked Hulk>.The bolt takes the Hulk in the throat, causing it to drop to the ground dead before it ever raised a claw in attack.

_Not so the Trolls..._


Lumbering in, the first troll steps to the right, attempting to smash Yrtchull with it's huge Hammer, though the blow misses him.

The second troll roars and [i[Charges right at Wesellu, who screams in horror right up until the Troll misses it's attack, it's hammer smashing into the ceiling in what would have been a very messy swing for the Wizard.

Wesellu's screams take on a more sinister tone as he unleashes a _Burning hands_ <Defensively, 14 HP to both trolls>, scorching both Trollish brutes.

Urftuk _Rages_ and swings his Axe into the side of the nearest Troll <19 HP>, his snarls and those of the Troll mixing in a horrid choir.

_New Round_

Cambrech 22
Yrtchull 18
Grolvus 18
Vorath 17
Drow 17
Nurin 16
Arngen 15
Trolls 15
Wesellu 14
Urftuk 13


OoC:New map coming in a jiffy...


----------



## Uriel (Jun 8, 2004)

Map is a bit off,not enough to hurt anything (I am still getting to know this program...)

EDIT: I am starting to hate Autorealm...

the Drow Mage is 6 squares down the passageway...
GRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 8, 2004)

Vorath fires again at the drow then moves to the side his full movement so that the passage wall where the drow is blocks view of him.  (So that the drow will have to move forward and into the room if the drow wants to cast on him again.)


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 8, 2004)

Cambrech yells back "We're not with Vestegene, but we'lll kill you for this unprovoked attack, just the same."  He then fires off another searing light.

OOC: 3d8 6 pts (12 total for day)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 9, 2004)

Grolvus hurries across the room to flank the troll attacking Wesellu, trying to ram his frigid blade as deep into the beast's hide as possible.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 9, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Cambrech yells back "We're not with Vestegene, but we'lll kill you for this unprovoked attack, just the same."  He then fires off another searing light.
> 
> OOC: 3d8 6 pts (12 total for day)




OoC:At the nearest Troll, I assume?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 9, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OoC:At the nearest Troll, I assume?



yes


----------



## matthewbajda (Jun 9, 2004)

yrtchull makes for another attack at the troll that is in front of him. trying to keep the attention of the troll so that Urftuk can have a better chance at flanking in. 

(POWER ATTACK 4)

rock on!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 10, 2004)

Nurin squints and looks pissed. he starts to summon a Yeth hound (cast Summon Monster 4)


----------



## Uriel (Jun 13, 2004)

Cambrech's spell slams the nearest troll again <I had you cast defensively, remember that you are within it's reach, failed save, 20HP damage>, the spell causing the monster to bellow in rage and pain.

Yrtchull brings his blade up, cutting the nearest troll once, then again, the last shot severing it's head <2 hits, one a crit, 74 HP damage total>
The Troll hits the ground, less a head...


Grolvus moves in, stabbing the Troll so recently hit by Cambrech's spell < 34 HP including Sneak>. The Troll still falls, Grolvus' blade piercing it through.

Vorath's bolt goes astray, almost hittng Grolvus <rolled a '1', sorry>.

The Drow takes a quick look at the situation and mutters some arcae words, disappearing in a green cloud of smoke.

Nurin recognizes the effects of a _Teleport_.

Arngen keeps his handcrossbow aimed down the passageway, yellingover to Grolvus [COLOR=yellow
Are they dead,old friend?'[/COLOR]


Wesellu moves in, dumping a vial of _Alchemist's Fire_ on the neck stup and severed head of one troll.

Urftuk hacks away at the second, causing a torrent of blood to spill upon the floor.

the enemy seemingly dead and gone, all remains silent in the chamber.
All now havea name to go by, however, Vestegene.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jun 13, 2004)

" if anyone is at least mildly interested, we may want to find this vestegene and see what we can 'coax' out of him.  Seeing as he has put most of us here through some sort of predicament. we do have a few more people that are able bodied..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 13, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Arngen keeps his handcrossbow aimed down the passageway, yellingover to Grolvus "Are they dead,old friend?"




"More or less," Grolvus replies, and watches the others make sure the trolls stay down, "Make that more. I'm going to check the passage way is clear."

Grolvus creeps down passageway, making sure there are no additional enemies hiding in wait.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 13, 2004)

"Indeed, it seems we need to become proactive, rather than reactive."  Cambrech replies.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jun 15, 2004)

"if no one else has anything, then i would say we weed out this being, and find out what they are all about. my guess is that it is the same person that has made experiments of some of us here. i know just a few days i said it may be a bad idea to go back adn see this wizard, but no that we are a bit more in number i think we should go back"


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 16, 2004)

Not being one for words as a dwarf, and much less as a half dwarven bug thing, Vorath simply listens and looks to Nurin to follow his lead.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 17, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Grolvus creeps down passageway, making sure there are no additional enemies hiding in wait.





Grolvus makes his way down the passageway cautiously and he is convinced after five minutes that the way stands free of enemies. There is a tunnel where the Umber hulk dig in through a wall, though this is filled with dirt now.
All is quiet in the tunnel.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jun 17, 2004)

yrtchull looks through the other parts of the room to make sure there is nothing of use that we may may leave behind on accident. if there is a second door to the one that we entered then yrtchull would like to take it.

"just a quick once over before we make our way. a foolish goblin does not live long in the slave pens."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 17, 2004)

Grolvus sheathes his sword.

"It's all clear here," he says, though he doesn't stop glancing about, "We leaving?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 17, 2004)

Cambrech looks to Yrchtul for confirmation of the swordman's question.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jun 18, 2004)

" let us depart. it seems there is nothing of use in this room that will be of use to our cause... at least that i can see off hand."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 18, 2004)

"Well, besides what was already discovered."  Cambrech says patting his scabbard.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 18, 2004)

*Sorry for the delay. computer was down.*

I am of a mind to find a city and unload what we do not want and restock. Vestegene most surely will be retaking his power even as we speak. 
Vorath my guard, Keep your senses sharp. he teleported and thus he's conceivably only a thought away from us at any time.   Nurin says as he places the newly found buckler on his left arm.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jun 29, 2004)

*OOC:*


 i was wondering who we were waiting on for this one...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 29, 2004)

[ooc: dunno, but most of us are here it seems.]

Grolvus continues down the passage, assuming it to be the way out.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 30, 2004)

OoC:Comp back online. Remember that Teleport is limited in the Underdark, due to the Faezress (sp?).

IC

Gathering their things, the band makes it's way back out of the lair of Vestegene, whoever he may be, and into the tunnel proper.
It is a short way to he surface of this strange hideaway, where the familiar sounds of hooting frogs and the chirp of cave crickets presents a comforting change from the smell of Grimlock and the confinement of the chamber where they had so recently spent time and taken rest.

The light glow of the fungus gives view of the rest of the cavern where the fungal forest sits...East, to tunnels unknown, Southeast to the tunnels that would eventually take one back to Thelaru'acli or West, back to the lair of the Vivisectionist Wizard who had altered Vorath and Urftuk so recently...


----------



## matthewbajda (Jun 30, 2004)

"my guess is that this wizard that had us confined is the one known as Vestegene... but is it really worth the trouble to back there? he may have some items of use is we can 'persuade' him to part with them."

yrtchull grins wickedly.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 4, 2004)

The dwarven monstrocity listens to Yrtchull and he can taste the bile as it rises from his stomach.  He would love to take a shot at the cursed being who did this to him. Vorath's hard, chitinous shell masks his expressions and he appears little more than breathing. The insectile Duergar looks to Nurin to see what reaction the Drow might offer, though not expecting to learn much from a member of a race so adept at deceit.  

Doubts race through the dwarf's mind.  Has he recovered enough to face the monster that changed him this way?  Is he strong enough?  Will he and his new comrades be so easily overcome as he and his kin had been so very long ago?  Or was he putting too much on all of it?  Perhaps the cursed being had simply gotten the drop on him.  Perhaps the creature had no power.  Perhaps Vorath had been trapped only because of circumstance and now, with circumstances different, he could destroy the Cursed the way the Cursed One had destroyed him.

Vorath felt something in his stomach... something dispised, not only by himself but his people.  He felt it only once before; something vile, something horrible, something that was punishable by death among his kin.  _Fear._

Fear would not master him, though.  What did death matter to him?  Yet he was afraid.  Not of pain, nor death but of being imprisoned and subject to more experiments.  It was something he could not bear again.  

As Vorath thought on his torments at the hands of the being forever cursed by him, his hatred grew so that the fear was swept away and replaced by nothing but a longing to drive a dozen dozens of arrows into the heart of the man.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 17, 2004)

OoC:Er...this needs a push, anyone who objects to a 'move along' let me know and I will backtrack. I am speaking for a party member or two merely to get things going, my apologies for anyone who objects.

IG

_ Whispers and shadows play within Cambrech's mind...whispers of identity, hints of he-who-lives-here. The Sword spoke inside his mind, telling of it's Enemy, the Mage who kept it improsoned for so long withing the vault...South, south and east, to the City of Hagrall, that is where it wanted him to go. There would he be able to see who this vestegene was, or at least find a trace of him._

Cambrech  mused silently to himself. Hagrall...he knew that name.Then, out loud 'Hagrall...hmmm.'

Vorath's head snapped his way 'Hagrall? That name means something...yes, yes. Hagrall is the Free City where a dragon holds sway,it is said. Many opportunities there. Allies, weapons,_information_...'
Vorath knew the way. The City was not too distant, twenty miles perhaps,maybe twenty five. A few days trek through the back ways, perhaps even possible was the employ of the Fishmen of the River. there was a Ku-Toa outpost not too far, and a river that would cut the journey by half as far as land travel went...


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 17, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OoC:Er...this needs a push, anyone who objects to a 'move along' let me know and I will backtrack. I am speaking for a party member or two merely to get things going, my apologies for anyone who objects.
> 
> IG
> 
> ...




"Take this for what its worth.  But that is the suggested destinatiton of my new companion.  Although, from what Vorath says, it may be worthwhile, on its own."  Cambrech muses.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 17, 2004)

Vorath moves ahead of the group to lead the way through passages familiar.  He stretches out his senses searching for the slightest sound, the tinest movement or the mildest of tremors.  Something inside of him told him this would be a course both dangerous and yet bring him closer to his vengeance.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 17, 2004)

Grolvus nods, and follows Vorath, assisting with the scouting.

"So Vorath, what's your part in all this? I have a feeling that neither of your parents was a beetle, I take it you're in the same boat as the orc in that respect?" he asks.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 17, 2004)

Vorath turns to Grolvus, his multi-facited, unblinking eyes, his chitinous face, all hiding the emotions raging within him at the question.  Before all of this had happened to him, he would have flown off of the handle, maybe even drawn his bow on Grolvus... but the one advantage in his... change... was a calmer version of himself.  Emotions didn't seem to sweep him away as much as they used to.

After a moment, he turns back to the path ahead and simply says, Something like that, yes.  And scurries up the nearest wall and ahead.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jul 17, 2004)

Yrtchull looks to Urftuk and says, 

" well, what do you think? I personally need to find a city and clean this filth from myself. that is for certain. i am sure we could use the information that is gathered there as well. What doesnt kill you only makes you stronger. come, let's go on"

With that,  Yrtchull makes his way with the group. thoughts of what lays ahead weigh heavy on his mind. what of this short sword that has arisen? what sort of plans will it play? what information will be found in Hagrell? that was only a small part in the greater scheme. the main question on Yrtchull's mind was how all this would help in getting back at his sisters...


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 17, 2004)

Cambrech follows his cousin, also wondering what the sword had in mind.  _Why do you wish to go to the city?_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 18, 2004)

Grolvus nods at Vorath's response, unawares of the emotions it roused within the dwarf.

"Fair enough," he says in response, and follows quietly.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jul 23, 2004)

...


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 24, 2004)

matthewbajda said:
			
		

> " information my good drow. information..."




OOC: Sorry, I thought _italics_ was thoughts.  That message was for the sword.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jul 24, 2004)

(ooc) - totally my mistake there. i fixed the post...


----------



## Uriel (Jul 28, 2004)

OoC: Sorry for the slight delay agin, my mom's health took a downward turn Monday and I have been a bit distracted. She will be OK, which means that the Game shall move forward as planned with a more calm and attentive DM...


Urftuk shrugged at Yrtchull's question, his already orcish brain not exactly enhanced by it's recent reptilian adjustment. Urftuk knew battle...well, that and eating. It sure was nice how these new fangs helped combing the two in ways that hs old tusks never did before. 


Cambrech's sword is silent, save for a soft _purr_ of contentment when the party sets foot upon the trail that will lead to Hagrell. Cambrech sensed a contentment in the blade, as if plans were being set forth in some machination.
Drowmade the blade surely was, as it projected the very essence of a dark Elf in it's thougts and moods.

It doesn't take Vorath long to locate a path through one of the smaller tunnels, one that he feels will lead towards the destination desired. It is almost as if he had trod this path before, though that couldn't have been true, could it? Regardless, the Bug-Dwarf  found that they seemed to be on the right track.

Grolvus knew from his Maps (taking the Liberty of _ borrowing_ them from House Ferach when they fled) that Hagrell could indeed be reached from a nearby river, should the Dwarf know a way to get there. The River passed within 5 miles of the Free-City in fact, and should be an easy trek.

Soon enough, the sound of water can be heard, and Grolvus,Wesellu and Arngen are all reminded of anothwer trip not so long ago, when treacherous Fish-Men and a Troll chose to oppose them. This time, on a different river, the band was much stronger, with allies brought together out of a genuine desire to better themselves, not some whim of a mad Matron.

Ahead, all can see the outline of a cave mouth leading into a fungus-lit cavern. The tunnel opens upon a medium sized expanse of mushroom treesand crystal formations. A mere 30 feet ahead and all will be in the open once more. Somewhere past the foliage and rock formations, a river can be heard, as well as the shrieks of the wildlife that such a water source brings to it; bats, giant frogs and the occassional hiss of something else. Urftuk moves to yrtchull and says ' Urftuk smell smoke. There is fire and meat cooking. Beyond trees...'


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 28, 2004)

_Another river, fun fun fun._

Grolvus says subtley to Arngen, utilising Drow Silent. With that he checks a map again, and carefully proceeds forward with his scouting.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jul 28, 2004)

Yrtchull whispers to the group, 

" Urtuf smells the presences of fire and cooking meat and fire. There may be someone inside making a meal... then again we may have stumbles on the post battle involving fiery death. i suggest we send the drawf ahead to scout the situation and report."


----------



## Uriel (Jul 28, 2004)

matthewbajda said:
			
		

> Yrtchull whispers to the group,
> 
> " Urtuf smells the presences of fire and cooking meat and fire. There may be someone inside making a meal... then again we may have stumbles on the post battle involving fiery death. i suggest we send the drawf ahead to scout the situation and report."




OoC:Urftuk, silly man. To clarify, you are in a tunnel looking out towards the opening, about to leave the cave, not enter it.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 29, 2004)

Vorath looks at Grolvus for a long moment, then nods to him as the two creep ahead to scout and perhaps find what ever it is that is cooking something.  Vorath moves slowly out of the cave, extending his tremor sense as far as he can, feeling every vibration around.  He cuts to one side (the right?) so that Grolvus can go the other way but tries to keep him in sight at all times.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 29, 2004)

Grolvus does his best to cooperate with Vorath, and indicates a desire for assistance to Arngen.


----------



## matthewbajda (Aug 9, 2004)

*OOC:*


 uriel is having computer problems so i am postingto tell you all to hang tight while he gets it all taken care of. it may be a while, but he has not forgotten about you all.

matthew


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 9, 2004)

OOC: Good to hear, he hasn't forgotten.  Here's luck with the computer.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 9, 2004)

((OOC:  OH the horror of not having a working computer with high speed internet access... seriously... it is a horrible, horrible thing.  Good luck to you, sir, in getting back up.))


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 9, 2004)

(ooc: I'm just seconding what everyone else has said (best wishes on fixing the computer), and letting everyone know I'm still here.)


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 17, 2004)

((OOC: So, Vorath is moving to the right flank of the general direction that Urftuk has caught the scent.  He'll attempt to move silently, hide and reach out with his senses to spot, hear or sense any movement he can.  He'll attempt to keep some kind of visual with Argus.))


----------



## Uriel (Aug 24, 2004)

*The wait is over...big 'I'm Sorry' XP bonus coming...*

Grolvus and Vorath creep forward, sticking to the myconic foliage, staying out of sight as much as possible.

Moving past moss-covered rock and mushroom-capped hills, they come over a small rise and see a moderately sized river down below. A jetty stands near, with two long and sleek boats bobbing where they are tied firmly.
Scorched stone and the remains of a dozen unrecognizable bodies lie nearby...


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 24, 2004)

((OOC: Welcome back, Sir.))

Vorath will hold for a minute to really look over the scene.  If he senses no movement, beastie or otherwise, he'll slowly try to creep forward to get a better view. ((OOC: Spot and Listen are both +10, and whatever the heck tremorsense fits into it ))


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 24, 2004)

Grolvus raises an eyebrow at the sight, but is pleased to see boats available for use. He creeps down towards the scene of the conflict, hoping to spot clues as to what happened as opposed to the victors.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 24, 2004)

OOC:Here's another welcome back.


IC:Cambrech waits for the scouts to report.


----------



## matthewbajda (Aug 25, 2004)

yrtchull lets the rest of the party know what may be up ahead.then waits for the scouting report.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 30, 2004)

Neither Vorath nor Grolvus sense (I'td be a Spot or Listen...) any immediate dangers. From what they can see, it looked as if someone disembarked and then  
possible engaged in a battle. The bodies looked to have been picked over, and they look to be hobgoblins.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 30, 2004)

Looking around one last time, Vorath decides that it must be safe enough to chance entering into the area for a closer look.  He makes eye contact with Grolvus then points at himself, turns his hand upside down and mimes "walking" with two fingers then points out to the carnage before him.  With that done, Vorath creeps slowly out into the area to see what he can see.  When he is sure it is safe, he will motion to the others to come down as well.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 30, 2004)

Grolvus nods, noting that Vorath's method of communication isn't quite Drow Silent, but capable of getting the message across regardless. He preps his crossbow with a poison bolt and waits in hiding until Vorath gives his all clear signal.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 30, 2004)

Uriel: 



Spoiler



I know the scene looks "picked over" but Vorath will still look about for something valuable while the rest of the group makes their way to him.  Spot and search are both  +10


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 31, 2004)

Cambrech seeing the bug's signal motions to rest, and moves forward.


----------



## matthewbajda (Aug 31, 2004)

when the signal for "all clear" given yrtchull will move into the area and inspect the bodies to see if he can recognize what it was that laid waste to the hobgoblins.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 1, 2004)

*an aside...*

Hi Guys. Is there still room for Nurin to return? I'm finally fully back up and running.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 1, 2004)

((OOC: I'd be cool with it, but my vote doesn't count ))


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 2, 2004)

(ooc: I wouldn't mind either, but we're waiting on Uriel's input I guess.)


----------



## matthewbajda (Sep 2, 2004)

(ooc) the same goes for me as well...


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 3, 2004)

OOC:Must be on a roll.  I as well.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 5, 2004)

After looking over the bodies quickly, Vorath will go down to look at the boats.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 21, 2004)

OoC: Sorry for the delay, just getting my RL on track. Nurin is most assuredly welcome back. Everyone's vote counts, btw...


IG
Vorath:


Spoiler



Vorath makes a more thorough search of the scene, noting that whle there doesn't appear to be anything of obvious monetary value, there is _something_ on note. On the ground lies a small pendant, of obvious Drow make, showing the symbol for House Resperech ( a batwing shrouded black opal, the wings done is silver)...



Satisfied that all is safe, Vorath and Grolvus wave the party forward, urftuk taking a lead position, the others following as the Orc's keen nose allows, once he is sure that there are no enemies present.

Standing amidst the scene, all can see that a battle was waged fairly recently, as some smoke still winds lazily towards the distand dome of the cavern ceiling. Whoever came upriver may have intended to return, as the boats are laden with supplies. These are a clear boon, as the trip down to the City will be even shorter than you all had anticipated. 

OoC:Arngen and Grolvus have experience with boats, so perhaps one per boat, as you will need two to ferry everyone.
Please Level your characters.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 21, 2004)

Vorath hefts his bow and, with the end scoops up a pendant from the ground by the chain and holds it aloft for all to see, especially the drow.  The pendant is a silver batwing shrouded in black opal.


----------



## matthewbajda (Sep 22, 2004)

"interesting... i would suggest we see what sort of supplies we can slavage from the boats or sell off them once we reach the city. we should be careful of the wares since whoever was dessimated here may have "friends" that knew about the cargo... "


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 23, 2004)

OOC:Uriel, while we are updating sheets, can I have at least the basic stats for the sword?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 23, 2004)

Grolvus checks the boats, looking them over for any collateral damage from the conflict.

"Boats seem alright to use," he reports.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 10, 2004)

OoC: Info sent rangerjohn. All, my email is bluehead69@yahoo.com. Send in those newly levelled characters, please.
And, to get this ball rolling again...

IG

Scouting out the boats, Grolvus and Vorath ascertain that they are indeed sound. Loading up, you all quickly head downriver, Arngen and Grolvus each piloting one boat.
Wesellu mutters to himself while constantly checking one of his books(taken from a backpack that holds half a library it would seem).

The trip downriver is a fast one, with the Bugbear and Drow Rogue calling for alertness and agile hands at many a point, as rocks loom near and the steel-enforced pars and poles are needed more than once to avoid disaster.

Time seems to hang still as each member of this band of misfits thinks back over the last few days...the prison break, the betrayel leading to that state, the encounter with the Mage in the tunnels...the name Vestegene...

Miles drift by with little talk, other than the cheery humming of Urftuk (who occassionally shoots his tongue out to catch an insect flying too close).
Finally, the rushing of the water slows, then subsides, leaving an almost unnatural calm upon the river. Pushing out of the tunnel mouth, the band is beset by a startling and frightful sight. In a cavern nearly a mile around sits a fabulous and bizarre City.

Hagrall 

Hagrall sits in a cavern half filled with water, a combination of stone towers rising up from the water, several burgs lining the shores of this mini-lake and, most strangely, several massive stalactites hollowed out as wierd upside-down towers. At several points, the hanging towers nearly touch the water, and indeed, there are moorings in a half-dozen locations, with docks and boats bobbing in the water. Noises of all sorts can be heard, the bray of pack lizards upon barges, the *swoosh* of low flying bats (and possibly other _things_), the calls of voices raised in a dozen tongues.

Rowing closer, the boats come alongside the nearest of the floating quays (and fairly near one of the Tower-islands), causing a gang of orc loaders to pause, taking in your band.  A bugbear taskmaster snaps a whip across the back of one orc, yelling 'back to work, you basterdz! If we don't get these supplies loaded by in an hour, we kin kiss our bonus as good as gone!'
The orcs snarl a bit and resume hefting their bundles skyward, where many chains ending in tackle hooks await, each quickly snapping onto a bailing ring on the bundle. Wesellu mutters a bit, pointing out the minor magicks utilized in the animate chains for anyone who cares to listen, but most eyes are instead drawn to the figure emerging from the nearby Tower-Island.
A shrouded person ( a billowing cloak keeping their identity elusive) emerges from a door set some 30 feet up on the Tower. Spreading their arms, they quickly _Shift_, becoming a bat-winged thing of indeterminate form, flapping off into the everdarkening gloom of the cavern, heading towards the City's center.

Vorath's memories become a bit clearer, fuzziness giving way to remembrance. There was a place...a good first stop. the...the...the _ Witchfire Inn_...it should be just a bit further in, on the left bank. From here, the slight glow of the place, yellows and reds interplaying with purples, can be seen, lighting the way...


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 10, 2004)

"I know this place."  The usually quiet half Duergar half insect says, "There is an Inn... on the left bank.  If I am correct, it is called the_ Watchfire Inn._  It was long ago, but this seems a friendly memory.  The insect eyes turn to the rest of his party, unblinking and eerie.  Each person can see themselves reflected dozens of times in the multifacited eyes and none can tell where it is that he is looking.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 10, 2004)

*Cambrech*



Spoiler



Cambrech thinks to Zereth _We are here now, what is it you wish to do?_



"That sounds as good a place as any."


OOC:Uriel, you have mail.  Also the spoiler is for DM only.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 10, 2004)

Grolvus silently appraises the events going on around them, and nods at the mention of an inn.

_"Sounds like a meal ain't far off,"_ he says to Arngen through Drow Silent.


----------



## matthewbajda (Oct 11, 2004)

"if that is the only familiar place that is known here, then it will have to do," Yrtchull broods only half thinking about rest. The Inn would better serve as a place to find out about this Vestegene character and what he/she or it is all about. what power might Vestegene have that can aid in this revenge... what could be lent to the cause, willing or not.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 4, 2004)

Vorath points out the way to the inn as he struggles with the memory, hoping to remember more.


----------



## matthewbajda (Nov 23, 2004)

yrtchull waits...


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 23, 2004)

As does Cambrech...


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 24, 2004)

Vorath thinks some more but isn't having much luck... which is good... dwarves are not supposed to think anyway


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 24, 2004)

The big bugbear scratches himself and directs the boat to an appropriate place to dock.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2005)

OoC:Thank you all sincerely for your infinate patience while i set some things right in my life...and now, without further ado...

IG

Guiding the boat towards the place were Vorath claims the Withchfire Inn to be, the band notices irregular patrols of what must pass for the Watch, or soldiers here. Boats of bugbears and hobgoblins, with the occassional duergar scan all that they pass, though their mood seems curious,rather than belliegerant.

Within half an hour, the boat makes purchase on a long think pier. An ogre hauls the prow around, tying it off in a series of kots that show more skill than one would expect from such a brute. Pointing a gnarled finger further down the block, where a podium awaits, a fat ,old Goblin waits patiently for the band.

Upon approach, he is an easy enough fellow, trading a small silver plaque  for the small pile of coins pushed forward for berthing.  Looking pleased with the amount (obviously having never had to face danger, or proper treasure), he quickly pockets a few gold coins and hurredly directs all to the Witchfire Inn, not two blocks away.


******************************************************************

At the doors to the Inn, a drunk bugbear snorts awake and smiles, showing more teeth missing than left. he scurries out of the way in the face of such a determined band, and you finally all enter a bit of proper civilization.

Within, a raucous din resounds, taking you off guard, so long ahve you had nothing but each other's voices for company, save the roaring of some beastly foe.

In one corner, a trio of hobgoblins is bellowing loudly, substituting crass words in an old surface elven love ballad.

Something like twenty other partons, mostly goblinoids and the occassional orc eat and drink, with a quartet of female Duergar moving amongst them, trays laden with meats and fungus soups, frothing ales and bitter smelling wines atop them.
behind a bar stands an extraordinarily tall Hobgoblin, his head topping seven feet. Looking at you all as you enter, he nods at a nearby Bugbear, who stands, his posture suggesting a modicum of friendliness, who then saunters over to you.

'Evening Gents...an what would you be looking fer, food we have a'plenny, an good strong drink. Rooms too, set up fer Gobs an Bugbears, Drow an...' he falters at the close sight of Vorath and Urftuk,'well, set up fer all, I reckon. Rooms might seem a bit steep at 20 Gold a night, but they fit twp in luxury, and they come with certain _security_ measures that those who come here require.I kin transact rooms, although the wenches will be more'n happy ta see to yer food and drinkin needs, if'n that's _all_ you need.'


It is quite evident to all (well, not to Urftuk...) that the nugbear isnt taking any pains to conceal that information can be had for the right price. With a knowing nod, he glances quickly to the Drow behind the bar as an answer to the unasked question of just where that information would come from...


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 20, 2005)

((OOC Great to see you back, Uriel.  Also, just in case you didn't see the warnings yesterday, these forums are under some maintenance of some kind and posts *might* disappear... so if you don't already, please save your post above just in case.))

Vorath smiles, which comes across as an altogether scary expression on the insectile face.  "We must chose cohabitants?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 24, 2005)

"I'll get us a room," Grolvus says to Arngen, and steps forward.

He reaches into his pocket and hands the bugbear a fistful of gold. (20 gp)


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 26, 2005)

((OOC: Ug... I seem to have lost the subscription to the OOC thread... could anyone link that for me?  Is this game dead?  Did Uriel post his absense on that thread and I missed it because I lost the subscription somehow?))


----------

